# ISIS Colchester........part 23



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies... 

Love, luck & sticky vibes

   

Natasha x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Am I first?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

A new thread already? Blimey can we gossip!


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Just popping my head in so i don't loose you girls  

Cath~ How are you doing hunny?? 

Little mo~ Thanks ever so much for the ** messages   Getting a little annoyed with the hosp as i called them yesterday and they said would phone me back last night as doc hadn't looked over results, Not surprisingly they didn't call back!! I'm sure they would of if there was a prob but it's not the point   

Sam xxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just popping on as in the middle of packing. we have ahuge case and i have filled 3/4 of it     oops looks like dh will have to take a little less.

Shelley - lovely to see you today (a always) was good to have a gossip and a catch up.

Love to everyone else. Might not have to time to post b4 i go so love to all and i'll see you in a week.

Love Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - have a fab holiday hunny......dont go flashing your (.)(.) while you're there    take care sweetie xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - have a fab hol!!


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Cleo - have a lovely time away! 

Wow, it's gone quiet here ...


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Cleo - Have a great great holiday hun     lots of love Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Have a fab time Cleo. Hope the marking doesn't take long and you can relax and enjoy yourself.

Anyone got anything exciting planned for the weekend? We have the in laws coming around Sunday but otherwise just catching up with jobs. Have managed to fit the kitchen doors today so pleased with that. Shame they're not all level but it would help if there was a straight line in the place


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening everyone

Cleo - have a great holiday hun, relax and chill out  

Julia - it was good to see you today, thanks for the drink  you really are blooming and look really well  

Cath - Hi hun, how are you doing?? I bet your kitchen looks great, you are always so busy! 

Rivka - Glad that your ok, its good to hear from you. I hope your making the most of your Mum being about 

PiePig - hope your ok and down regging is ok, not long now until the next scans, fingers crossed for you 

Em - How did the doggie hunting go? Is B home for half term now?? 

SamM - what tests have you had done hun? I hope your ok and you hear from the hospital soon

Lisa - looking forward to seeing you both tomorrow night  

We have got a good weekend planned. We are taking Cropi over to Friday Woods tomorrow, never been over there before, even had to Google where it was    Its meant to be good riding over there and Si is coming on his bike so I'm looking forward to that. We are seeing Lisa and Steve tomorrow night and then on Monday I'm meeting a friend for a ride, whether permitting   I hope that your all ok and got a nice weekend planned too.

Have a good one

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone just a quick one from me tonight  

cleo:- yes it was lovely to see u and r today sorry i did not have abit more time to talk to u,but think its really good u have both got some time off together sham its not totally together but think it will be good for u both a change off scenary ,r was fine tonight i was so worried about saying the wrong thing but to be honest we didnt really talk about tx that much,he told me all about the barbecue ,sounds very scarey and he is very lucky but tell him im sorry but as i had to laugh about his mum sending him that card      what a thing to send        ,well i hope u hasve a fab time and pls try to relaxe and get lots off    so what if ur parents are there just be quite      .lots of l;ove to u botth and look forward to seeing u on the 7th.   

well greg picked  up our new car tonight ,its amazing i was very scared to drive it as it was so much bigger than i have ever driven before ,but the reason we have changed cars was i was nearly run off the road monday some stupid boy tried to race me off the road i got very scared and told greg we need a more senible ,family car,so we have now got a range rover vogue ,i didnt test drive it but left up to greg to sort out,so i drove it for the first time tonight ,and felt very safe in it and its gonna be graet for when we have a baby as there is so much room in the the boot.still need to drive it abit more but im happy.  

well hope u all have a fab weekend ,OH COULD U ALL DO A AF DANCE FOR ME ON SUNDAY OR MONDAY NOT BEFORE THOUGH thanks everyone i think i have about 2 1/2 weeks till i start ,how scarey.nite nite lots of love to u all.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Shelley - WOW - nice car you have got, that will stop the silly boys trying to race you - honestly some people are so stupid   - glad you are ok though   

Tricksy - your ride with Cropi and dh sounds lovely hun- good for you   yes B is home for half term, and all his washing   - didnt get to look at the Lhaso, T was concerned cos it was the last pup and was 4months old and hadnt sold for some reason - him and B seem very keen on the boarder terrior though.

Cath - have all sorts of visons of wonky kitchen doors   - you are funny!! have a good time with your in-laws  

Julia - good luck with the party today - hope you get lots of help, sounds like you will need it..........at least the weather is nice so you can put all the children outside - have you got an entertainer coming or is G going to put on a clown outfit and do some tricks!!! hope to see you soon xxxxx

 everyone else 
Love Emma x

ps - did we sort out a location for our next meet up on the 22nd? i cant remember


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2008)

Cathie - well done on the kitchen doors! Have you got much more to do? Hope you have a nice relaxing time with in-laws.

Tricksy - today is really lovely so I bet you had a nice ride with Cropi, your weekend sounds lovely, hope the weather holds.

Shelley - congratulations on the new car! It will be very suitable when the baby comes, very soon   Yes, starting is scary, but you'll soon get used to it, and I remember G saying he could easily do the jabs so you're okay (you'll just have to be nice to him, otherwise ...  )

Em - hope you enjoy B being home for half term.

Mum is staying until tomorrow night, so we'll relaxing together in the garden which is lovely, will go for a walk in the park soon.

Take care everyone and have a lovely weekend,

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

We have just had a fab ride, Cropi was as good as gold, I was amazed!! The only problem was Si got a flat tyre so he had to wheel/carry his bike back  We even stopped at the cycle shop, with Crop still on board to get some new inner tubes, she didn't bat an eyelid.......so we stopped at the Chippy too    I think that we might try and go out again this weekend, it was so nice, we really enjoyed it.

Shelley - Sorry you had a bad experience this week with twats <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F6%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







on the road. I am dead jealous though, I love RR Vogues, they are sssoooo nice. You'll notice a bit of a hike in petrol though. I'm using about £100 a week at the moment  thats for about 500 miles. If the RR is anything like my Disco to drive (and I know they are) you will love it, they are so comfy and luurrrvllly to drive

Rivka - hope your enjoying spending a few more days with you Mum 

Em - Don't they do ds washing at school?? Shame you didn't get to look at the Lhaso, they are so pretty. The kennel club website is a good place to look for pups for sale in your area, they are listed by breed

Cath - Hope that your having a good weekend and not working too hard. Oh keep

Ok need to nip off, get my butt in the shower and get ready to go to Lisa's tonight. Speak to you all soon

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx

oh keep forgetting............. the curry night at ours. I know that Cleo and R are Veggies, are you too Cath If so are you totally veggie or do you eat fish/prawns Don't worry Shell I'm going to practice a korma for you  I think that this is whose coming

Me and Si
Shelley and G 
Cleo and R
Julia and G
Cath and M
Debs

Is anyone else coming

And in answer to Em's question I don't think that we have sorted out a place for the BBQ, I 'think' that Julia and Cath offered but not sure??


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - i was brought up with Lhasos' that was why i wanted one  - but like i said she had only one left who hadnt sold, seemed abit odd really   hope you have a lovely time at Lisa's tonight  

Rivka - you sound a little brighter hunny, hope you are feeling ok, bet you are going to miss your mum when she leaves  

Its very quiet on here, hope the others havent got lost 

Take care
Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Oh i keep meaning to tell you all - had a very long chat with dh the other day and told him my fears about doing ivf again and i mentioned doing iui with doner sperm and he said if that was what i wanted to do he would stand by me   he then told me he would do anything for me and just wants me to be happy - is that  bonkers or what??
- its only really just sunk in


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - really pleased for you that dh said that. And well done on getting the smilies working.

Tricksy - Sounds like a lovely day. Good that you managed it yesterday and not today with all this horrible rain. 

I'm not sure dh will make it to the curry night as he's in the middle of a big recruitment thing that means he's working all hours and may be working. I'm veggie but eat fish (don't eat prawns though). I can still do a quorn korma too. 

Shelley - boy racers should be   glad you've got a car that makes you feel safer now. Will do an af dance for you tomorrow.

Need to get on with some housework now   On the bright side though only my sil is coming over rather than the entire clan so I have until this evening ot get everything sorted instead of having to run around for lunchtime.


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
what a horrible day - typical for the bank holiday weekend   !  Having a bit of a quiet one really and spent most of yesterday sorting out the garden and went to a camping place in the morning so DH could get a new tent for our holiday as our current one is too small for us and the dog when we go to France in the summer - in typical male style though DH had to pick one which was far too big for the three of us and told the man in the camping shop that he wanted the extra space for when we have children so we wouldn't have to get a new one in a couple of years - although I know it is good he was being positive my heart sunk a bit at that though and I think the man in the shop got the wrong idea that I wasn't keen to have kids when he saw my face - still never mind, hopefully he will be right one day   .  
Also had some bad news from my sister on Friday who has been admitted to hospital after responding badly to her last chemo - her white and red blood counts and blood pressure have all fallen to really low levels so they have taken her in to avoid her getting infections and she might be having some kind of an infusion today (my medical knowledge about all of this is pretty poor).  I hope she is OK - we had already planned to visit her next weekend though or otherwise I probably would have gone back to Wales see her today - it's just a shame she is so far away.

Emma - just read your news - OMG - that is a really unselfish decision on behalf of your DH and says a lot about how he feels about you - sounds like that is food for thought for you about changing from IVF to IUI with donor sperm - what do you think you are going to do?  Not surprised you are having a head spin!

Tricksy - what did you think of Friday woods?  We quite often go there to walk our dog - it is nice isn't it?

Cath/Dogwalkers - have just looked at the BBC 5 day weather forecast for Colchester - it's not looking good for our walk on Tuesday or anytime next week   - do you still want to go or shall we postpone till the following week?

Rivka - hope you are not too sad today when your Mum goes  

Shelley - your new car sounds good - I'm sure it wont take long to get used to driving it - oh, and here's an AF dance for you.... 
               

Debs - how are you doing?

SamOTM - hope you have heard back from the hospital now about your results.

Lisa - thanks for that info on the clinics in the Czech republic - I had a look and they both seem really good with good results which is really positive for you when you go.

Anyway that's all from me - hello again to everyone I have missed - Sam2007, Julia, Liz, Spangle, Loui, Sammij - hope you're all OK,

lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - oh hunny im so sorry to hear about your sister, it must be so much harder with being so far away from her as well - i     that whatever procedure that they do for her will start to make her feel better. As for your dh - bless him for being so upbeat and hopeful, but i can imagine how you must have felt sweetie this whole infertility is soooooo bl**dy painful    and thanks for your words about my post - Lord only knows what i should do, my main concern is that it wont be dh's baby if iui works, and i want HIS baby  

Shelley - here is your AF dance sweetie                 

Cath - hope the housework is going ok! - enjoy your day xxx

 hi everyone else...........im off to the gym!  

Em xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2008)

Rachel -   about your sister. IT sounds like something that happened to my dad 7 years ago when he was diagnosed with blood cancer, they give the patient an infusion of the blood cells that are responsible for blood clotting. It worked really well for dad, and I pray that your sister is okay soon. Must be such a worry for you all. About your DH in the shop - it is always so difficult, we want them to be upbeat to support us but not too definite that it scares us off (at least I am this contradicatory sort of person   . But you will have your dream come true, let's hope sooner than later, and the tent will come in handy  

Cathie - enjoy your evening with SIL, good thing you can relax more today than you thought. 

Em - I was really touched to read what your DH said, he really is committed to you if he can can think about donor sperm, it must be such a difficult choice. Of course you want his baby, that's what we all would like   There's a lot for you to think about now.

Shelley - here's an AF dance for you sweetie:       

Lisa and Tricksy - you must have had a really nice evening togteher last night. Missing you both  

What a miserable day! We'll probably have a quiet one with mum for her last day here. It was really good she came. Tomorrow a friend of our who used to live here but moved away is coming over, let's see what we can do with this weather ... But at lesat it'll be nice to see her, it's been a few months. 

Have a nice day everyone, despite the rain.

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

I am an    just been having a read on the iui thread and you still have to take stimming drugs with iui which i didnt realise - is it the stimming that can cause ohss or is it the egg retrival process that can make you ill like i was last time we did icsi? thing is if i have to go through all the stimming as before then dh and i would be better off doing icsi - is it the egg collection that is the biggest risk during tx sorry for all these ?? but im confuzzled  

Rivka - enjoy your last day with your mum - how lovely that you have some freinds coming over to see you, its good you are keeping yourself busy. I hope you are feeling ok hunny - been thinking of you


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi girls

Wot a miserable day.........I'm being such a lazy slob today didn't get dressed till dinnertime    Tricksy and hubby came round last nite and it was a lovely evening but i came over really ill, pale and felt sick so the evening was cut short,  i think i had a migraine cos it started off with a headache and just got worse and worse   so felt really bad for ruining the evening    


Emm - Thats so great of your DH to say that he would go down the donor sperm route,  you really have a lot to think about now,  I know i have had lots of concerns about when i use donor eggs but at the end of the day this is probably my only option.  no wonder your head is in a spin    I've IUI's and you don't have to use stimming drugs hun you can do a natural cycle like i did they just monitor you with scans and when your ready to pop you have the sperm transfer,  it will be a lot less stressful and a lot cheaper too.  Hope i've set your mind at rest a little bit hun  

Rachel - OMG i'm so sorry to read about your sister you must be so worried about her    i hope and pray   that everything goes ok for her she is in the best place and in safe hands you must be so worried    
That must have been hard in the tent shop........people get the wrong impression don't they bless M for being so positive

Rivka -  Hope your last day with your Mum is lovely......your gonna really miss her     how are you feeling - are you doing ok hun?  

Shelley - Your new car sounds faabbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb you lucky thing    Horrible though that you had that idiot try and run you off the road  

Cath - Have you had a nice week off?  Have a lovely day with your SIL  

Deb - How's you?  Do you get to hear tomorrow about your recipient? 

Hi to everyone else,  I'm going to sort out my holiday clothes now............ironing............... 

love Lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Rachel -   so sorry to hear about your sister.   the transfusion works. It sounds from what Rivka said about her dad that it can help a great deal. 

Also   for the tent. Bless dh for being optimistic but I know I'd have been the same if mine had said something similar. 

Angel - it's the stimming that causes ohss rather than the ec. It just often doesn't get noticed until after ec. They'll monitor you REALLY closely having had it before so try not to worry too much. 

Lisa - hope you're feeling better now. 

Must finish the housework. Upstairs is done, and the kitchen. Just need to make sense of the tons of choc left over from the market last week so the dining room and lounge are clear and I can then put my feet up. Looks nice so is worth it.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone, thanks for ur af dances as it worked so OMG only 16 days to go ,so i just left a message at isis and now got to wait till tuesday and have my blood test done then hopefully full steams ahead         OMG OMG its so scarey.and the car is amazing i drove it for the first time on my own today      but it was fine ,i no its abit extravigant but we got really good money for the r32 and to be honest lifes to short ,if we get into trouble then that will be the first to go ,but we can afford to at the moment so why not?

rachel,sorry to hear about ur sister but im     that she will get well so she can get back home. 

lisa,oh hunny how ru feeling now?and im sure nickola and si didnt mind at all.wish i had a relaxing day today ,but i had to work and it was so busy,and i went out lastnight so could have done with a lay in but there is always tomorrow.have u filled ur forms in for the other clinic?have u herd back from them yet?well take care hun and just chill. 

tricksy,hello sweetie,glad u have had a nice weekend ,and how good of cropi bless her.and ur right having a car that is so high up is amazing im in love withit.really looking forward to the curry nite yum yum,     how ru feeling at the mo?i nearly phone u yesterday as i got myself into a state and i no ur would have sorted me out but i didnt want to bother u ,i was ok in the end.well cu soon. 


hi everyone else this was just a quick one as i havent been in long and need to take kia out and have some dinner ,but i hope ur all having a nice weekend,shame about this crappy weather.lots of love to u all.


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi girls

Thanks to all those who asked about the bloods   It waas my DD who had the tests as she had the meningitis rash come up and the doc's were worried about this and also leukemia!... thankfully we've now heard back from hosp and all results are clear which is such a weight off our minds   

Rachel~ How exciting buying a new tent   Like you say very sweet of DH to be thinking positive but i understand how you felt too   Sending your sister loads of          Really hope things improve for her   

Sam xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Morning all.

Looks like we are in for rain for the whole week - it is so depressing.

Tricksy, thanks for popping over on Friday, it was lovely to see you and I am really envious of that lovely tan you have. Hope Cropi is behaving herself and you both do well in your competition. Don't forget to put the photos on ********!

Emma, thanks for your text on Saturday. Sorry, I was up to my eyeballs in sorting out stuff for James' party. We had 19 kids here and it was rather manic but good fun. Cost me a fortune so he is going to have a cheap party next year! That is fab news that your DH is willing to let you go ahead with donor sperm. Sounds like you have got some thinking to do. Try not to worry about the next treatment, they will certainly keep a very close eye on you after what happened last time. 

SamMoon, I am so glad the bloods came back normal, that must have been awful for you. Does she still have the rash? I hope she is better now. 

Shelley, your new car sounds very nice, I bet you look the business driving that around! I agree re money, spend it!! You deserve a treat now and again!

Rachel, sorry to hear about your sister. It must be hard for you being so far away from her. What an ordeal she has been through, I hope she makes a speedy recovery and gets back to good health soon.

Lisa, sorry to hear you were not feeling quite right on Saturday night. I hope you are back to normal now. Have you made any decisions with which clinic you are going with first? I bet it feels good having made that decision to go ahead with donor eggs, I bet you can't wait to get going. 

Cathie, well done on doing all your housework. Are you at any food fayres this weekend or just relaxing?  I hope those doggies are behaving themselves! 

Rivka, It sounds like your mum has really been looking after you - I hope you don't miss her too much when she goes home. Are you feeling better now? I hope you are okay.

Cleo, I know you are away but just wanted to say hope you are having a wonderful week with your DH and family. I bet that hot tub is keeping you warm in this weather. Hopefully you are having better weather than us.

Deb, how are things going? Any news re your recipient today? I hope it can all go ahead soon for you. What happens if you get an uneven number of eggs - do you get more or does the other lady? 

Louie, hope you are okay and that you are enjoying your new job. 

Liz, hope you and faith are okay and enjoying your new house. Have you got stairgates up yet? You will have to have eyes in the back of your head new that Faith is on the move!

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all okay and having a nice bank holiday. I have got to the half way point today and felt some proper kicks this morning so feeling quite optimistic that all is going well at the moment. We are hoping to book our holiday soon but may have to miss the curry night or the next get together   so not happy about that. 

Have a nice day everyone xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - have pm'd you hun - thats great to know that baby is making his/her presence felt   - enjoy that precious feeling  

Sammoon - how worrying about your DD, im so glad she is ok 

Lisa - you need to go and rrrrreeeeeellllllllllaaaaaxxxxx after doing your holiday ironing   im sure Tricksy and Chubbyhubby were fine about the evening, what a shame it had to be cut short - hope you are feeling lots better  

Shelley - im impressed that your af is on time - roll on the next 16days hun  

Rivka - you ok hunny? xx

Well for some reason a reply came through from ISIS on thursday 22nd May and went into my spam box   but thankfully i found it today - the reply said we will probably need our tests done again and my bloods done again which is fine - was concerned i would need examinations or other tests too as its been so long. My head is still  about the iui, i mean do i still need to loose weight for it??

Right must go - im off to the gym, what else can you do on a miserable day like today??  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Julia - wonderful that you felt baby's presence, must be lovely, and puts your mind at rest.

SamMoon - really glad your DD is okay, must be such a worry for you all.

Cathie - I like it when the house is all sorted, not so much fun to do the work though   so well done you. Hope you can relax today.

Lisa - what a shame about your migraine! But sure Tricksy and S didn't mind. Hope you feel much better today. Did you decide what clinic you'll go with?

Tricksy - hope you are not too disappointed with the weather becase bet you can't ride cropi in the rain   How are you?

Rachel - when is your sister going to have her transfusion? Hoping she gets better very soon. Are you going to see her?

Loui - how are you?

Shelley - well done for AF to come on time, those dances are magic! All systems go now, you must be so excited.

Em - I am sure all your weight lose and healthy lifestyle will improve your chances for iui like for any other tx. Do you think this is what you'll go for now?

I am okay and feel that I can go to work tomorrow as planned. Sad to see mum off but mainly I'm happy she managed to come here and we had a lovely time together, hardly ever fought even  (well only once)  but seriously it was really great. Now it's back to reality in a way to to thinking about the fact that this is the end of ttc, not easy not cope with. Maybe doing the ECC forms will help, but need to aproach DH in the right mood about this ...

Enjoy the weekend everyone, shame about the weather though. A couple of friends are coming to see us soon so this will be nice.
Rivka x


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Just quickly popping in to say hi as I haven't caught up on all the messages yet, just the most recent.

Tricksy - I see you have added to your signature that you and dh are through with IVF treatment.  Is that true?

Rachel - Hope your sister is better soon.

Shelley - You are sounding very excited about your treatment starting soon.

Emms - That is great what your husband has said about doing the iui - I mean it is really big of him, I know not all men could contemplate it.  You must be feeling really positive now you have options.  My friend did iui with clomid.  Personally (as long as you are ovulating OK) then I don't see why you have to loose weight.

Little mo - It must be very reassuring now that you are feeling baby strongly.  Can't believe you are already half way through.

Debs - Thanks for posting pics for me.  Where are you now with your treatment?  I am getting muddled.

Cath - Do you know what your plans are now?

Lisa - Hope you are feeling better.

Liz - Hope you and Faith are well.

Rivka - Glad you had a nice time with your mum.

Loui - When do you start again?

Well we came back today from a weekend in Norfolk which was a real experience.  It was Amy's first holiday and I don't think she enjoyed it very much!!!  Saturday was really sunny but unfortunately very windy too (which she hated).  We took Amy down to sea front so she could have a look at the sea for the first time but she cried the whole time and wouldn't stay in her pram so I was worried about her getting sunburnt.  Then Sunday it rained solid all day so we couldn't do much at all.  Still had a nice sunday roast.  It was a 2.5 hour journey each way for us and Amy cried most of the way there (don't think she liked spending all that time facing backwards in her car seat (can't really blame her)).  Fortunately though she slept most of the journey on the way home.  We were planning on spending our summer holiday this year in Devon thinking the weather more suitable for a young baby.  But after her performance in the car getting to Norfolk don't think we would dare travel by car for that length of time.  I'm afraid she is a baby that wants to be cuddled all the time so now we are having to think about going abroad instead (yes!) where at least she can do all the travelling on my lap.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Just been reading through some of the messages:

Debs - I remember that one of the very original ladies on this thread had hydro and she faced the same dilemma as you as to whether to do IVF.  Well they went ahead and she fell pregnant with cycle no. 1.

Minxy - Don't think I have said so before but I am really sorry about your BFN.

Sam


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me to say thanks for all your kind words about my sister   - the good news though is that she texted me today and is feeling much better after her fusion and hopefully she should be out of hospital in a couple of days.  This is a relief.

Emma - As Lisa said you do not need to have a medicated IUI and can have it done on a monitored natural cycle so there will be no risk of hyperstimulation, but I think it is far less common on medicated IUI's anyway as they don't stimulate you as much as for an IVF cycle due to the high risk of multiple pregnancies otherwise (correct me if I am wrong anyone).  Completely understand that you want it to be your DH's baby though, but guess that this only makes your decision more difficult about what to do - thinking of you.

Rivka -   thanks for sharing your Dad's experience chemo with me and you were completely right and it was good to read that this can be quite common in chemo tx -we're still going to visit her next weekend though.  Good luck back in work tomorrow and getting your DH to do the adoption papers.

Lisa -   poor you on Saturday - hope you are feeling better now, but I am sure Tricksy and her DH understood about you being unwell.

Shelley - blimey - your AF came quickly after that dance!- that's great news you will be starting so soon - sounds like you're getting excited!     for your blood test tomorrow.

SamOTM - glad that your DD is OK now   - that must have been scary for you.

Cath - your house sounds lovely and tidy - hope you got time for a break and your SIL 

Julia -   for you - that must be so reassuring to get to the point you are feeling the baby kick - I hope it means you can relax a bit about the pregnancy now and enjoy it.

Sam2007 - sorry that Amy did not enjoy your trip away   - she is so young though I am sure though it was also the break in the routine that was difficult for her and hope that things are easier on future trips (although going abroad to sunnier climes always is a good option for me!   ).

Dogwalkers - do I assume tomorrow night is off due to the weather?  Shall we go next Monday eve?

Hello to everyone I have missed,
love to you all,
Rachel xxx

PS - I heard from Sammij yesterday who says hello to everyone and she will pop back on soon - said she is spending most of her time on the cycle buddies board at the moment though - her baseline scan is on Thursday.


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2008)

Rachel - so glad to hear your sister is feeling better  , and I bet you'll feel more reassured when you see her next weekend.

Sam2007 - sorry Amy wasn't happy on the trip but glad you had a nice lunch. Interesting idea about going abroad, or maybe you could go somewhere closer to home on the train with her on your lap? Just anothe option.

My news is that DH and me just sat down and completed the ECC adoption application forms, I'll send them tomorrow morning on the way to work. I feel excited, although surely this is too early as they could get back to us and tell us to get lost! But at least I feel we did something positive.

Have a good week everyone. Don't work too hard  

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi lovely ladies

Wot a miserable day today    I spent the day at my bezzie mates house playing lego and remote control cars with her son,  it was great and he is just adorable    

Well i've filled all my forms and sent them to Zlin a week ago but guess what.............they havent replied so it makes me really anxious as i just want to get out there in September and do it,  also my email buddy who's out there at the moment has said its a nice clinic and a lovely place also her recipient got 20 eggs which is fantastic.  If they don't reply i'm going to have to wait and go to Reprofit in January.......i'm impatient and want to do it NOW!!!!!!!

Is anyone watching Britains got Talent........I'm getting worse i'm so emotional i was crying when  the dog came on    it was great.  I love those guys who do the Michael Jackson dancing  
I forgot to say Tricksy's got no internet at home till Wed/Thurs 

Rachel - So glad that your sister is feeling much better and that she'll be coming home soon.

Sam - Great to hear from you, sorry Amy didn't like the car too much   but i'm glad that you got a little break away......Amy is gorgeous your photos are lovely  

Rivka - Thinking of you hun with your decision its must be really hard for you I know that i decided not to have anymore treatment but now i am back on that rollercoaster,  its not an easy thing      Hope your first day back is not too bad for you and i bet your missing your Mum already     Well done on filling all the forms out - hope you get some positive news back - What did you put down for age range?

Em - i think i do need to reeeeeellllllllllllllllaaaaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx........its still making me giggle    Glad you got a reply from Isis hun,  have you thought anymore about unmedictated IUI?  

Julia - good to hear from you hun    I can't believe how quick the time has gone and you are now half way   That must be great now that you are feeling some proper kicks hun and i hope thats putting your mind at rest and you can relax a bit more now.  Where are you thinking of going on holiday - abroad?

SamOTM - Glad your DD is ok now how worrying  

Shelley - Good luck for having your blood tests done tomorrow - Are they being done at Isis? Excccccccccccittttttttinggggggggg

Cath - Did you manage to get your feet up?

Loui - How's you?

Hope i've got everyone.......sorry if not
lots of love 
Lisa xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quickie as in the middle of finishing off some chocolate tractors for a wedding order that has to go out tomorrow morning. Also v pleased to be able to say that I've got the majority of the work in the new choc kitchen done. Just plinths, sealant and something else that I can't remember to go. V pleased as didn't have all the right bits for one cupboard but managed to use bits that were left over from elsewhere and it still looks good.  

rachel - really pleased your sister is feeling better after the transfusion. I agree that it's probably better to leave tomorrow as far as dog walking goes. I went out this afternoon and although it was only drizzling I came home soaked. 

Sam - sorry Amy didn't settle on the way to Norfolk. Hope it's a one off and the journey home was a better indication of how she'll travel in future. 

Rivka - well done on getting the forms done. I hope this positive step makes you feel a bit better. 

Julia - congrats on getting half way and great to hear the baby is kicking. 

Angel - keep forgetting to say thanks again for the jam you sent me. It's scrummy. I had some on toast this morning, delish!

Take care

Cathie x


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2008)

Lisa - yes, it is a rolloercoaster all right ... But I think you're doing the right thing to expore other options, never say never. Our case is different because we don't even know where the problem lies (my eggs or DH's sperm or all at once?) so no more tx for us. 
We didn't actually put anything for age range ... We feel we are not sure yet. But we put that we can adopt children of different ethnicities, but that we don't feel ready to adopt disabled children. I am really excited now that I sent the form this morning. Hope we'll not get a refusal letter!

Cathie - your home improvement project seems to be coming to completion soon, how wonderful! I'm sure you'll find the new kitchen so much better, especially when days become hot again.

Hello everyone else. Hope you are all fine. Coming back to work was actually not too bad. Good to get back to normal life. 

Rivka x


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rivka - glad your first day back to work is going ok - sending you     for your adoption process being un-complicated  

Cath - im glad you like the Jam hun- but dont forget, you are the one who gave me the recipe  

Lisa - i know what you mean - you want to do this now with Zlin - tx takes so much time and its all waiting and waiting hunny which is sooooo annoying       you get a reply soon  

Julia - thank you for you pm - means alot to me   (ps will reply later)

Sam2007 - thanks for your words about iui hun - so sorry that Amy didnt travel well to Norfolk - what a shame but she is still little bless her - mind you, you dont appear to be too dissapointed at the prospect of an abroad holiday  

Off to make a fruit salad with ds..............be back later
Em xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi all.

I am going to come on later but this is just a quickie as I have some sad news ....

DH and I can't make the meet up in June as we will be on holiday   

Can you all do me a favour and write on here that you have all had a terrible evening as I know I am going to be so jealous! DH can only get that time off so it is then or not having a holiday (and I need a holiday!) We are only off to France for a fortnight, so nothing flash, but I hope it will be okay.

Okay, speak to you all later, from a very sad Julia   xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Guys

I've had pampering and PAIN tonight preparing for my holiday,  had a lovely pedicure but then had a bikini wax     OUCH!!!!!!!    I take my hat off to anyone that gets a hollywood or brazilian  

Rivka - I think you've done the right thing about not putting an age range, this is the reason we were rejected plus we didn't put about ethnic minorities either so i think you will have a positive response for them......everything crossed for you hun  

Julia -       Sorry you can't make the next meet........you'll be missed    but a fortnight in France sounds fab!  Where abouts are you going?  Are you camping or hotelling?

Em - forgot it was half term.......Have you anything planned with DS?

Right gotta go and grab some food
love Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - 2 weeks in France sounds lovely. Which bit are you going to? We'll miss you at the meet though.

If you want to feel better I've had a lousy evening. I came back from work with a bit of a headache which then brewed into a migraine and I still feel a bit sick   

Lisa - you're v brave with a wax. Don't think I could bring myself to do it. I had my eyebrows threaded once and was almost in tears. 

Hope Zlin get back to you soon. 

Angel - well done on the gym and fruit salad. Wish I could take credit for the jam recipe but I did borrow it from she who must not be named (well not in this house anyway).

Rivka - keeping a broad range of options is a good thing with the adoption. You can always narrow it down later if you feel the need. 

Hello to everyone else. Will catch up properly in the morning


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Sorry that I haven't been around at all over the last couple of weeks. I was busy at work last week and this week DH and I are on one 1 weeks leave (at my sisters until today and then in-laws until Saturday). Sister and her hubbie are celebrating their joint 40th birthdays in New York and DH and I are looking after my lovely niece and nephew (aged 13 and 11) for the 5 days while they are away.

Lisa - I hope that you get a response from your paperwork soon. Fingers crossed.

Rivka - I am so pleased that you are sounding positive and moving forwards. I hope you hear really soon from the adoption people.

Julia - wow - half way through already!

Shelley - looks like we will be cycling together - yey! 

Rachel - sorry to hear about your sister - I hope the treatment is working well for her now.

Cath - sounds like your kitchen is fab!

Hello to everyone else.

I have my PhD viva (one day's oral) on the 11 Jun 08 and I have started to worry over it. I have to produce a 20 min brief on all the work I did over the last 5 years and justify why my work is ground-breaking. We also start cycling again in 2 weeks - although ISIS have not got back to us with a protocol or prescription yet despite 2 phonecalls from me asking to pay now (before the prices change).

Lots of love to you all.

Loui xxx


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2008)

Little Mo - you'll be missed ... But a fortnight in France sounds lovely. Tell us all abut your plans!

Cathie - hope you feel better today, migraines are so evil.

Lisa - I bet you are so lovely and glam now for your hols! I can stand waxing but not bikini so well done you. Also hope you hear from Zlin soon. About ECC, I wonder if they won't reject us because we didn't put anything about age, beginning to get worried now ... DH and me spoke about it last night and agreed that if we are asked then we think our range is 0 - 5. Now I just hope to hear from them soon.

Loui - all systems go now for you soon for cycling, lots and lots of luck to you! I'm sure you'll do brilliantly on your viva, you've been studying the subject inside out for 5 years so you're the real specialist there. I had mine some years ago and it was less frightening than I thought (call me if you want to chat about this and I'll put your mind at rest).

Em - you are doing so well with the heakthy eating and gym, I'll need to take example from you because I now decided to lose all the many extra pounds from tx last year and the 2 pgs - I get bored in the gym, but hope I can start cycling to work next week.

I want to go on holiday! Can't take a longish one now because of DH's work committments, but we're going away this weekend to stay with friends in Oxfordshire so hopefully will be doing nice things with them.

Rivka x

Rivka x


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

HI all,

Just a quicky from me.

Julia;
Yes have the stair gates up and the cupboard locks on what a pain in the arxxx they are. Faith is walking everywhere I'll be playing with her and she'll just up and leave to go to the kitchen!!!!!!!!

Lisa:
Hope you get a reply soon It's sounds like a good place.

Debs:
Have you started stimming yet?

Shelley:
Wow not long now and you start. The car sounds fab.

Rivka:
Glad you had a nice time with your mum and are feeling ready for work.

Emma:
How sweet of dh to say that my dh would not even concider that. I think they would be really careful with you this time and would be a different doc to.

Sam:
Sorry Amy was not pleased with her holiday. Maybe you could leave at night so she is ready to sleep!!!

Cleo:
Hope your having a nice time.

Tricksy:
Sounds like you had a nice weekend. 

Cathie:
How is the job going? Have you made any decisions about tx yet?

Rachel,Loui,samotm, hi hope you are all well.

Sorry if i missed you this was meant to be a short one!!!!!!!!!!!!

Take care Liz xx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just popped on to say hello to everyone - it's been quiet on here lately (Tricksy - we're missing you!).  Not much news from me, although my sister did come out of hospital yesterday which was good news, so I'm now trying to organise ourselves for the weekend as we also have a Christening to go to on the way home on Sunday and should catch up with some old friends which I'm looking forward too.

Anyway - just a couple of personals:

Rivka - so pleased that you got those adoption forms done. I think this is a really positive step for you and hope that you hear back from your application soon and as Cath says I think you can make firm decisions about the age range etc later on - get them to accept you first and then go from there.  0-5 sounds fine to me anyway.  Have a good break in Oxfordshire too if I don't post before you go.

Lisa - completely understand you being impatient about the Zlin clinic being so slow    and would be exactly the same myself - do you know how long it took your email buddy to sort out her tx with them? - 20 eggs is also great - let us know how she gets on.  Also I admit DH and I are both 'Britain's Got Talent' watchers - I'm on for the dog to win!

Cath - are you having a break in your week off  It sounds like you haven't stopped with all your work in the kitchen etc - make sure you have some time to relax a bit too.

Emma - well done for continuing with your diet and going to the gym - I am sure all your work will pay off in the end.

Julia - sorry you can't make the meet but sounds like you have a nice holiday planned - where are you going in France?  I think it is a great country for a holiday and have been lots of times.

Loui - Good to hear from you - I think it was good that you ended up delaying your tx if you have your viva coming up otherwise you would be stimming at a pretty stressful time but as Rivka says remember you are the expert and I am sure that your Viva will go fine.  Also, if it is possible with your job I personally would pop into the ISIS and pay if you get the chance when you get back to Colchester so they can't put you off before the prices go up!  How has the babysitting gone?

Liz - good to hear from you too.

Hello to everyone else, but off to make tea now,

lots of love, Rachel xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just popping in quickly to say Hi

xxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Sam2007 said:


> Minxy - Don't think I have said so before but I am really sorry about your BFN.
> 
> Sam


Thanks *Sam* 

*Tricksey*....can't remember if I've said it already (I've not been on FF as much after our BFN and only now feel ready to come back and mod/post more) but I wanted to give you a big cyber hug 

Hope all you other ladies are doing ok ?

Natasha xx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Woohoo I'm back    

We finally have our internet back at home, thank goodness, what a pain it was without it. It actually was on yesterday but last night a load of us girlies went to see Sex and the City, oh my god it was great, we had a fab time, the film is really good. We wern't disappointed at all  

Well how is everyone 

Julia - What a shame that you can't come to the next meet   Are you still coming to the curry night?? I hope so. I think that we are going to have a trial run this weekend of some new recipes   Is it still ok for Gordon to bring a veggie curry?? 

Shelley - Hows the car hun?? glad that your liking it, I know that there is a big 'green' issue with 4x4's but they are lovely, I wouldn't change mine now, unless I got a newer one of course!!! What are you bringing to the curry night?? I need to do a list of what we've got   is it onion bhaji's 

Lisa - ohh you lucky thing, not long until your holiday now, I bet your really excited. I'll keep you posted on any gossip   Have you packed yet?? And please please don't worry about Saturday night, we had a fab time and you being poorly didn't spoil the evening at all. You did look very pale, glad that your better now though  

Debs - Hi hun, when is your next scan? and your recipicents scan? you seem to of been down regging for ages now   Did you manage to speak to your other boss about your treatment?? 

Em - Well done on the continued weight loss, you are doing really well, especially with the gym as well. I am trying to lose my ivf weight and its just not happening and I don't know why   I am not over eating at all but I've only lost about 3lb of it, I'd like to lose another 10lb but goodness knows how I am going to manage it

Rachel - Great news about your sister hun, I'm glad that she is out of hospital now. Your weekend sounds good, if not a bit busy!!! How are you feeling now? have you got a follow up with Gidon booked? I keep meaning to do mine but don't seem to get round to it!! 

Liz - Ah Faith sounds like she is growing up so quick, bless her tottering around. How is your new house? Have you settled in ok? I hope that we are going to see you at the next meet? 

Rivka - I think that your Mum has gone back now?? Good luck with the adoption forms, I think that you are very brave to go for it. I really do wish you both all the luck in the world for a speedy response from them   Enjoy your weekend in Oxfordshire 

Loui - How is the baby sitting going? I bet your having a great time. Are you managing to prepare your presentation or are you just making the most of the girls and get it done when they go home? 

Cath - have you got some time off?? hope that your having a little time to relax, although knowing you I doubt it   I hope that you and Matt are able to come next weekend, it should be a good night. Have you got any shows this weekend?? 

Sam - How is Amy doing? the photos of her are so scrummy, she certainly is a very pretty baby. I think that it was you who asked if we had finished with treatment. At the moment, yes, we can't do anymore. Its just too much to handle emotionally and physically. I think that I worked it out that out of 48 weeks I was on drugs for 28 weeks of it   and my body needs a break. With both of us being self employed its so hard for us to get time off, Simon more so than me, but its also very very expensive as neither of us earn any money if we are not working. Also financially quickly I worked it out and over the last year we have spent 18k on treatment with cycles, drugs, time off work, cover etc and we just can't keep going. We've decided that we will just carry on with our lives and see what happens. Miracles happen, you never know  

Ok, I really need to do some work, I hope that I havn't missed anyone and I'm sorry if I have. I'll catch up again later

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

♥ Minxy ♥ said:


> *Tricksey*....can't remember if I've said it already (I've not been on FF as much after our BFN and only now feel ready to come back and mod/post more) but I wanted to give you a big cyber hug
> 
> Hope all you other ladies are doing ok ?
> 
> Natasha xx


The same coming right back to you hun <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZK%2526i%253D11%252F11%255F2%255F104%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">








How are you doing?? xxx


----------



## Guest (May 29, 2008)

Tricksy - about what your said to Sam, I definitely think you need a break from it all, but also I'm quite positive about your chances naturally, after all you have fallen pg naturally quite a few times in the past. Miracles do happen and I pray for one for you   Yes, my mum went back Sunday night.

PiePig - good to hear from you, are you stimming now? How is it going with your recepient?

Liz - Faith sounds like the most delightful handful! Hope you're settled in your new home now.

Rachel - good news that your sister is out of hospital, and I bet you'll be glad to see her this weekend. Have a lovely time in Wales and at the christening.

Hello everyone else,

Rivka x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

How are we all?  Isn't the weather dreadful   My day off today and i got absolutley soaked   One more day at work till hollibobs..........woooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo  Poor DH he is absolutely knackered!

Tricksy  - Good to have you back    I'm all back to normal now........or as normal as i can be      Not packed yet but have clothes lying around everywhere,  did a shed load of ironing today and now i have backache  

Liz - Great to hear from you,  Are you all settled in now?  Faith sounds like shes into everything........ahhhhhhhh bless - Hope we see you both soon we will really see the difference in her

Loui - Hi sound like you've got a busy time what with the cycling soon and the viva.......sounds scarey!  Hows the babysitting going?

Pie-pig - Hows it going?  any news on your recipient?

Rivka - Try not to worry about the forms hun,  i'm sure your application will be accepted i know the reason they rejected us was cos of the age range.......you'll be fine 

Rachel - I've changed my mind about Britains got Talent......I want George (the dancer) who won last night to win.....

Cath - Yes i had tears in my eyes with the waxing    Never had threading done before though.......maybe i'll have to try that......Ill try anything once  

Em - Are you any further in making a decision on the IUI?

Sam - Hi ya

Little Mo - How u doing?

Shel - Hows things?  Not long now!!!  Are you all used to your car now?

Right thats all from me folks

love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Lisa - this weather is awful isnt it? one minute its hot then its wet and horrible   - so 1 more day at work til you hols hay? woo hoo - i hope you are looking forward to it hun - keep on relaxing  

Rivka - im sure you dont need to loose as much weight as you say hun - you always look lovely and slim  

Tricksy - same goes to you too hun, cant think where the extra weight is your carrying, you must hide it well   - glad you are back online, i have missed your posts. How are you??  

Debs - where are you hiding its been a while since you posted how you are doing, hope all is going well  

Liz - I think thats hilarious that Faith walks out of the room when you are playing with her    just wait til she is a teenager and walks away when you are talking to her   

Minxy - im glad you are back and feel up to posts and moderating again - thinking of you  

Rachel - im glad your sister is starting to feel better - what a worrying time for you though, bug hugs to you    

Cath - hows you??

Shelley - you ok hun? hope you are not getting yourself too worked up about starting ivf - what date do you start d/regging?  

Loui -    cant beleive you start cycling again so soon - how are you feeling about it??

Julia - you ok sweetie?? wernt you going to see the doc sometime this week hunny  

Right  i must go and cook din dins - may visit the gym later, how sad i am - wanted to go out for along walk tonight but its a bit wet for that!!! Had a pm from CarrieAnn who used to post on here a while back telling me about how long the waiting list is at ISIS for donor sperm and its over 6 months so think i will aim towards doing another ICSI cycle cos we still have a frostie to use and as you have all said they will probably scan me alot more - have decided to move in with Julia at this point.............havent i Julia?   

Love to all 
Em xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all.

Rachel - I'm really pleased your sister is out of hospital now. Hope you have a good weekend with her, and a nice time at the christening.

Tricksy - good to see you back. I agree with Angel - if you need to lose 10lb you hide it very well - in your handbag? It certainly doesn't show.

Angel - Gidon said to us that the donor lists were huge so if you want to move sooner then ICSI probably is your best shot. Have fun at the gym.

Lisa - yukky weather. I had breakfast in the garden as it was so nice then got peed on this afternoon   Fab that the holiday isn't far away now. If I don't get on before you go, have a fab time.

Rivka - how are you doing with going back to work and everything? 

Debs - hope you're ok and get some good news about your recipient soon.

Loui - hope you're enjoying your time with your neice and nephew. Try not to get too stressed about your viva. You've done so much work you'll be great.

Liz - you must have eyes in the back of your head now. I really hope you are coming to the meet so we can see how much Faith has grown.

Hello everyone else. Sorry if I've missed you. I'm on a night shift and need to go and do some work soon. Not looking forward to it as I didn't sleep well last night (woke up worrying about a wedding order that the courrier company seems to have lost - won't be using them again!) and then the plumber arrived as I was trying to nap   Ho hum..... can't do anything about it now.

have a nice evening.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

just to let you know its my recipients repeat baseline tomorrow so i'm hoping for the good news that she is downregulated.  If she has then I have to be checked again on tuesday to make sure I'm still downregulated, and then hopefully its onto stims!!!

love ya all


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - thats great     hope that your recipient is ready hun and you are ready for starting stims  

Cath - how was your night? what hours do you have to work on a night shift? is it through the night?? - sorry you had a bad nights sleep the other night  

Back later


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi PiePig - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she is down-regged so you can start stimming at last. I hope BH let you know soon today.

Lisa - have a great time on holiday  

Rachel - I'm so pleased that your sister is feeling better again.

Rivka - I'm sure you'll be absolutely fine with your adoption forms - if you are worried why don't you give them a call?

Cathie - I hope the courier has found your order now and you get a refund.

Shelley - have you received your schedule yet? When do you start? 

Dog walkers - I can do any night next week, after 6 if that's OK?

I paid for our treatment yesterday and I asked if I could get the prescription sent to me before the 1st of June  - after that time I have to pay £35 for the priveledge! I then phoned up Ali at Fazeley Pharmacy and got a drugs quote from him - like last time it is over £800 cheaper than ISIS's quote! DH and I have finished house/baby-sitting for my sister - it was quite hard to keep Thomas (11) and Charlotte (13) entertained, well fed and happy the whole of the time. There were a few 'discussions' about Thomas not being tidy, not thinking of others, not saying please and thankyou and both of them doing 2 hrs of revision every day but we all managed to have a good time. Now we are at DH's parents being looked after, but both DH and I cannot relax because we both have work to do (me viva preparation, DH flying revision). Sadly on Monday DH starts his weekly commute to Wiltshire for the next 3 months to go on his Lynx helicopter flying refresher course in preparation for Iraq in August. So I think being separated will be hard on us, but not as hard as when he deploys in August. I'm back to work on Monday too - but until I have completed a training course (10 Jun) I cannot be properly integrated into my new job. So, I fear that I will be sat at work and twiddling my thumbs offering to do any kind of menial work until the course finishes.

Loui xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Sorry I have been absent for a while. I will come on later and catch up on personals. Hope you are all okay.

I have just done my radio interview with Brenda, the reflexologist, so if anyone is interested in listening it is on BBC radio essex tomorrow morning, some time around 8am. I was terrible and was not at all eloquent so please don't laugh at me!  

Will catch up with you all later. Hope everyone is having a nice day. xxx

PS:  Emma, course you can come and stay here! Anytime - just let me know


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - really   you have good news today.

Julia - I'll listen out for that as I'll be heading out for a delivery around then. 

Angel - how was the gym? My nights are 6pm-8am but it's two shifts in one hit so they're worth doing. I managed to doze for a little while after all the flights had gone but there's nowhere decent to sleep so I was curled up on some coats in dh's office.

Loui - I can imagine it was difficult keeping them entertained. Sorry dh is going to be commuting so far for a while. We'll have to arrange some dog walks to save you from too much thumb twiddling. 

Off for a bath in a mo. I got a good 4 hours sleep when I got home but ended up going in person to the courrier firm to see what was happening on my way home. Thankfully it's arrived, though they were a bit off still so need to put a complaint in. 

Can I ask a slightly icky question? Don't read on if you're squeamish. I am about mid cycle at the mo. Last night I was feeling v bloated and when I went to the loo I noticed had some spotting with a greeny brown discharge. I've had a bit of spotting a few times mid cycle since our tx but always put it down to having been running or something. This time I've done nothing like that. I'll probably go to the docs about it, have an appt next week anyway, but wondered if any of you had had or heard of something similar. I've never had it before this year and am a bit worried that the abandoned tx has screwed my system up more than I thought.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - Can't help I'm afraid, I've had mid-cycle brown spotting once but never with a greenish tinge.  Hope someone else if more help  

Its been a funny day for me today, but I'll explain later as we have someone coming to measure the kitchen in a bit (last thing I need after today but we don't have a contact number to cancel   )


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

well this is just a quicky to up date u all,phoned isis today,and they have got my results in on the fsh and it is still high not ashigh but yes i will need to be on a high dose and we will start dr on the 9th june, so just got to wait for the invoice for freezing and blast and then hopefully my schudule will come through followed by my meds,we are booked in to have a refresher on the injections on thursday so its really going to happen      thank u tricksy for ur texts today,and also i want to say thank to u all as with out u guys i would have gone mad,ur all so lovely and im so pleased that out off all off this i have meeet and spoken to some very lovely people and friends that will be with me always ,i no i have still got a way to go yet but i know with ur support and advise i will get through anything so a very big thank u ,(sorrry that was abit soopy but i mean it)     .well hope ur all ok?im sh#@ing it now as its so close.lots off love to u all.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok, I'm back.....time to tell my tale  

let me set the scene......Horrendously busy day at work, consultant retirement "do" meaning I'm left to cover all the phones and any urgent work over lunch.....12:30 phone ring....its bourn!!

My recipient has had her baseline and still hasn't down regulated.  They suggested that we would continue to DR for another 2 weeks in the hope that then she would be ok....."fine" I said, "but doesn't that take us awfully close to the holiday I have booked that I told you about before this all started".  They go away, check my notes and agree it does take us awfully close, in fact too close for comfort, so they suggest that perhaps we could DR longer than the two weeks so it all fits around the holiday, but then realise that means 9 weeks of DR and they decided that wasn't OK either as it was too long DRing.  So the suggestion is "cancel the cycle"    stop taking the spray today, ring us on your day 1 again and we'll see if we can start then!      

1/2 an hour later bourn rings again, new suggestion.....stick to the plan of starting stimming next week and we'll offer your recipient frozen transfer, giving time to sort out whats going wrong with her cycle, but obviously they have to run this by her so they tell me they'll ring back later......I pop round to see john on the ward and tell him whats going on.

whole afternoon passes with me very stressed, john very stressed and work still extrememely busy (even had a group B strep meninigitis in a 2 day old babe this afternoon which just added to the stress).  Still hear nothing by 16.30 so I ring back.....apparantly my notes were being looked at and someone would call me back...

20 mins later phone goes it bourns (hoorah!!!) the recipient has decided she doesn't want a frozen transfer and will cancel  .  We are then given the option of self-funding.........or they can bring our NHS funding forward and we can use that      (not a mention of the cancelling and starting again) I guess we must have been pretty near the top of the list anyway, now I have to talk to them tuesday when I go in to check the funding is all ok, and hope that I'm still nicely downregulated.

I feel so sorry for the recipient (awful in fact cos I feel like we've let her down even though its not our fault), but I am so relieved that we have been told to continue.  

shelley - great news on the dates and the slightly lower FSH

love to all


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

was gonna phone one of you today after the phonecall at lunchtime, but didn't know who to choose lol


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Blimey Debs. you poor thing to have such a manic day. Really pleased for you that it looks like you can go ahead on your own though. 

Shelley - glad things are falling into place for you too.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

oh debs hunny what a day u can always phone me hunny ,well lets hope that u can carry on urself and not to have all this time wasted,so ru carrying with the spray?im always here for u if u ever need a shoulder.sending u lots off


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

and i know its hard but u must not beat urself up over the other person,its not ur fault ,concentrate on u,these things happen for a reason.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks shelley - thats exactly what I need to hear   cos I am blaming myself and thinking what could I have done....


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Its going to be a quickie from me tonight as I've had a really $hit day   

Debs - I'm glad that you can still go ahead with your nhs cycle   and ditto Shelley, its not your fault hun and it was her choice to cancel not yours  

Shelley - See I told you to ring   

Well my day started off ok and turned into a nightmare. I had to do some extra hours this morning for one of my clients and then had my final lesson with Cropi at 1 ready for our first show tomorrow. She was a little monkey, would not go forward, pretended to be lame   and was a little madam. I ended up ok and we went back to the yard and waited for the vet to come. She has had conjuntivitus for a few weeks and although the vet has been out to see her the antibiotics have not worked. To cut a long story short she has got to have an op on Monday as she has got a cancerous tumour on her 3rd eyelid and its got to be removed. I am devestated and just hoping and praying that it all goes ok on Monday. We are still going to our show tomorrow as she is well in herself so no need to cancel it really. Just when you think things can't get any worse............they frigging well do   

Have a good weekend everyone, sorry for lack of personal xxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Debs - God what a day you've had hun    Oh hun its not your fault I know you must feel bad for the other lady but theres nothing you can do about it,  its totally out of your control,  thats great news that you'll be able to carry on with your own cycling under the NHS funding..........wot timing hey    If you ever need to talk just ring me  

Shelley - Great news that its all systems go    Roll on the 9th!!!    Do you mind me asking what your FSH level was this time?

Cath - Sorry but i can't help with your problem,  Can you get an appointment just to be on the safe side it might be some type of thrush or something   

Tricksy - Hunnnnnnnn     I'm so sorry god you must be so upset you should have rung me,  i hope everything goes ok on Monday i wont be here but i'll be thinking of you    I hope the show goes well tomorrow and you and Cropi win a big rosette,  Ring me if you want to talk hun   


Hi to everyone else
Love
Lisa xxxxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - I'm so sorry to hear the news about Cropi - can the vet have got it wrong? I'm glad that you are able to focus on the competition tomorrow - I'm keeping my fingers crossed that you'll bring home the red rosette.

PiePig - what a traumatic day, but an amazing outcome for you. This means that you get to use all your eggs - fantastic! Don't worry about the recipient - I know some recipients who's donors cycles were cancelled at the last minute - they took it on the shoulder and said it just was not meant to be. They were then subsequently matched within a month to other donors. I'm really pleased for you.

Loui


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Piepig~ What a mad day it's been for you!!   What a stroke of luck that they moved ur NHS go forwards though!! Wishing you all the luck in the world hunny       

Sam xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy ,good luck for today,and im so sorry to hear about cropi ,i shouldnt off kept bothering u yesterday sorry u should off said,well i hope it goes well for her monday,bless her,be thinking off u today.    

debs,how ru feeling today?just get urself nice and focused on u now.   


well im off to work for a busy and crazy day,hope u all have a fab weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks everyone, your support means a huge amount to me.  I'm still trying to process all the change that happened yesterday with our cycle and have been up since 4am!!  Am off to work in a min though, hopefully today will be quieter cos I'm gonna be a zombie by midday!

I think I'm gonna phone the clinic this morning just to confirm everything is in place and whether there is any extra paperwork now so I can see if john needs to come with me on tuesday cos he wasn't planning to.

I am only working monday next week so if any of you are planning to meet up or anything let me know.

Tricksy - I'm so sorry to hear about cropi, hopefully the operation will go well and it will all be sorted quickly.  hope the show goes well today


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so sorry to hear cropi needs an op. Good that they're dealing with it now though. good luck for your comp today.

Debs - hope you're not too tired today. 

Lisa - have a fab time away.

Only v quick from me, just wanted to post having read about Cropi. Have a choc delivery this morning but the afternoon is dedicated to fun as we're taking the dogs to the Golden retriever day near Ipswich. Imagine hundreds of goldies running riot with a gravel pit full of water    Ours love it so will be fun and Daisy has her eye on the waggiest tail and prettiest b itch comps.


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

PiePig, what a day you had. Don't beat yourself up about it. It must be hard for the poor lady but she will get there, it was just not meant to be this time round for her. Thankfully it is full steam ahead for you though, so that is the main thing. Time to start concentrating on you now. I hope it all goes well without any further glitches. Are you excited/nervous?

Shelley, not long now!! I hope you are okay. I was talking to Brenda yesterday and we were discussing how good it is that we all have each other for advice/support. I could not imagine having gone through the last year without you all, and hope you all get as much comfort and support from the group that I have got. Your new car sounds absolutely gorgeous. Are you used to it yet?

Tricksy, I am so so sorry to hear about Cropi. You both go out today and have a wonderful time with each other. I hope you win an award too, even if it is for best looking horse and rider! Will be thinking of you on Monday - I hope the op goes well. Hopefully the surgery will stop it spreading and prevent it from returning. Hope she (and you) will be okay.   Don't forget to trip up all the little 7 year old competitors today  

Cathie, sorry to hear you are still having problems. Sorry, I can't be of much help. Perhaps a quick trip to the GP might help. Perhaps a trip to Brenda, our reflexologist, might help. She may be able to find out what is going on (not that I am biased or anything, but I do think she is fab!) Talking of which, did anyone hear me on the radio this morning? I am still blushing, it was totally cringeworthy. I was so tongue tied and waffled a bit. Very embarassing!

Louie, glad the babysitting went well (not that they are babies though, perhaps childsitting is a better description?) Sounds like you had fun, even with the discussions about revision etc. Did you say that you and DH were relocating some time this year? Sorry if I have got that wrong. I read that he will be overseas soon. I hope that time goes quickly for you and he returns home safely. Sounds like you new job will keep you busy, when you can eventually get going with it. I hope the menial work in the meantime is not too boring for you!

Emma, you are doing brilliantly with the weight loss. I think you have made the right decision to try ICSI again with DH's sperm - it is going to be nerve wracking for you but I am sure you will be well looked after. And there is always a spare room here for you if you ever need to crash over. Shall I crack open the guest soaps?  

Lisa, I bet you are so excited about your holiday. I bet you are going to come back all tanned and relaxed. Have a lovely lovely time. Hopefully the summer will speed by for you so that you can get going with your treatment. 

Hi to everyone else. Sorry to everyone I have missed. I am hoping to go shopping a bit later for some clothes for holiday. We are going to the Vendee in France for a fortnight, only in a mobile home but the site looks nice and hopefully the sun will shine, so looking forward to it. Shame I can't partake of the cheese and wines though!

Have a lovely day everyone. Good luck Daisy and Cropi in your respective competitions today!

Julia xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo - I missed it and I cannot find a way to listen again online . Any ideas? What did you both talk about? Could you pm me her phone number plse? I would like to do reflexology during this cycle.

loui


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

It was on the breakfast show starting at around 7.40,

The link is http://www.bbc.co.uk/essex/

Click on listen again and then fast forward 1 hour 40 minutes, and it is on after the news I think.

Brenda's details are Brenda Seaborn, MICHT IIHHT Reiki Master, Complementary Therapist

www.banishstress.co.uk, Telephone 01206 512280

Brenda talked about how reflexology can help in infertility, subfertility etc. I was asked about how it helped, what my experience was etc. I was crap, but there are others who were interviewed who make much more sense!  Don't think I am cut out to be a radio star!


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little Mo - thank you so much for the details - they were spot on! I listened to it all and you were brilliant! I am now motivated and ready to start reflexology again - but Brenda's number is engaged. It must be because she was so good on the radio. I shall keep trying her...

loui xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Little Mo - thanks for your sweet offer of a place to stay, i may well take you up on it - it may be around the time your little one makes an appearance - hay he/she will have two mummies on hand to look after them   - have tried to listen to your interview but having trouble - will try again later.

Piepig - strewth - what a day you had hun! sounds like it good still work out for you though hun - sorry about your recipient though, thats so tough for her   but good for you  

Tricksy - oh sweetie, im sorry to hear about Cropi - i hope she will be ok hun, i hope you can try not to worry about it whilst at the show tomorrow and you can enjoy that instead -   

Lisa - so your off tomorrow hun, yeahhhhhh - hope you have a fab time - will miss you  

Shelley - so its all systems go for you, thats great - try not to worry, we are all here for you  

Cath - how many nights do you do in a month hun??

Ds goes back to school tomorrow   just when i got used to having him around again  

 everyone else -  

Em x


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hello Ladies

Just been balling   at Britains got Talent i'm such a soft sap  


Tricksy - Hope all goes ok for you & Cropi on Monday     

Emm - Sounds like you've had a great week with DS did you do loads of stuff?  Thinking of you next week when he goes back  

Little Moo - So did you have a big spendup today?  Your holiday sounds great are you taking your caravan?  Sorry i missed your interview on the radio but i'm sure you were fabulous  

Loui - Great that your all paid up and rarring to go    That must be really tough going being seperated from DH for long periods,  will DH be away on a weekly basis to Wiltshire?

Debs - Good luck for your stimming soon

Rachel - Hope your sister is ok and you've had a good weekend in Wales

Rivka -   

Cath - How did Daisy get on - hope she won!

Shel - Not long now hunny  


Well i am all packed and ready to go,  doing the OCD thing though and keep bleeming checking everything every five minutes!   
So this is the last time i'll be on here so just wanted to send my love to everyone and hope that you all have a good week and i'll miss you all    

Loads of love
Lisa xxxxxxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Have a fab holiday lisa xxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - I'll try to listen to you in the morning as a bit sleepy now so technology will send me  

Lisa - always better to check everything rather than worry, and you'll actually be there soon so can relax then.

Piepig - hope you had a less stressful day today.

SamM - sorry missed that you were in earlier. Hope you're ok and that your dd is better now.

Tricksy - how did you get on with the competition?

Angel - I don't get a set no of nights as our shifts have no pattern. I like them so am aiming for one a week. This week I have two back to back which will be tiring but will save 120 miles in the car and means I'll be finished a long week by 9am on Weds.

Are you still enjoying the new (ish) job?

Hello to everyone else, I'll get my act in gear soon and do better posts, just v sleepy now. We had a brilliant afternoon at the retriever show. The dogs loved the lake and having so many other dogs to play with. Daisy only came fourth in waggiest tail as we didn't realise she and dh were in the ring so weren't on hand to encourage her in time for the first place. She also got 5th in dog the judge wanted to take home, Honey was 7th. Best showing was me and Honey in the best 6 legs where we came 3rd.   My white legs must have blinded the judge in the sunlight   

Off to bed now but will come back on tomorrow.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath- you must be very proud of your furbabies - well done them and you   - i hope you are enjoying your job, when you say you work a shift back to back do you mean a night and a day? how do you not get tired have things settled down below hun? didnt know about the green mucus you had but im sure your body is just clearing out from your cycle hun -    ps yes i am enjoying my job thanks hun - im off on a h&s course monday and got a pay rise  

Lisa- hope a fab holiday sweetie  

Well i was very pleased with the outcome of britains got talent - ds and i looooooooved George   

Night ladies  
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Ohhhh noooooooo! I was trying not to find out the outcome of Britain's Got Talent but just read your post Emma! I have taped it. Oh well, never mind!! 

Cathie, well done on nearly winning the lovely legs competition! 

Tricksy, how did you and Cropi do today?

Things are not going well with my mum at the moment. She has had 3 of her strange turns recently, so we think it is her tumour kicking in. She is so scared of having to take medication so is refusing to take anything, but will have to soon as things are going downhill quickly. It is horrible seeing her like that, not being able to get her words out and talking nonsense. 

Sorry for the me post. 

Louie, hope you get a reply from Brenda soon.

Lisa, hope you and DH have a lovely holiday. Try not to think of us all in cold Britain whilst lazing by the pool drinking c o c k t a i l s!

Have a nice day tomorrow everyone, I hope the sun continues shining xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Julia - so sorry that your mum is so ill. It must be so hard to see her like that.   

Angel - pay rise is fab, glad you're enjoying the job. By back to back shifts I mean one shift is 18.00-00.00 and the next is 00.01 to 08.00 so it all melts into one. It's still tiring but I love sleeping during the day so it gives me the perfect excuse  

Cleo - you must be due back soon. Hope you had a great time. 

Hope everyone else is enjoying their weekends. Just been out for walkies with the dogs which was lovely as its so peaceful out there. They love bouncing up and down in the corn fields - just don't tell the farmer - so the sight of 3 (Hon's boyf came too) leaping in the air has really made my day.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hello everyone,

Little Mo - I'm sorry that your mum is not very well - you are right to try to get her to take all her meds. I have an appointment with Brenad for this coming Tues afternoon - yey!

Cath - sleeping in the day is wonderful isn't it! I'm so pleased that you all did really well at the show - it sounds such fun! Am at DH's parents at the moment and the weather is not very good for dog walking - it's all dull and overcast and about to rain - yuk!

Angel - well done on the pay rise! 

Lisa - have a fab holiday - come back all tanned and happy.

PiePig - any news from BH?

Rachel - hope you had a good weekend in Wales.

Am back to work tomorrow after a week off - it looks like I will have to bring my PhD into work to get all the preparation for the oral exam done. I hope they don't mind - I was sponsored by the MOD to do the work in the first place so it shouldn't be too contentious, and besides I can't do much work at work until I have been officially trained (I go on a course on the 10th June - one day before my oral exam).

Hope everyone else is OK

Loui


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Julia - im so sorry i gave it away.............feel really bad now  
Also im so sorry about your mum - i hope between you and your family you can encourage her to take the meds to help her - thinking of you  

Cath -   dont know how you work that long..........i couldnt do it! 

Loui - hope you get on ok tomorrow at work

Cleo - you back yet hunny missed ya  

Hope everyone else is ok - off to gym in a min - (that ryhmes!!)  had a row with dh all cos he wanted to make love and i didnt this morning - he says, it might be a good time (where i am in my cycle) but i said what was the point cos it wont make any difference and make me pg - think i hurt his feelings - but sometimes i wonder what is the point? - is that mean??  

back later
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello all,

well i'm back!! Got back yesterday but went to see sex and the ity last night, which was fab!! We had an eventful holiday, which i don't want to go into on here but lets just say we didn't all last the week   It wasn't as relaxing as we hoped but it was still nice to get away. Looking forward to going to bournmouth in a few weeks when its just me and dh.

Tricksy - so sorry to read about cropi hun, must be a worrying time for you. Hope the competition goes well.

Shelley - wohooo not long now hun!!

Piepig - i'm so pleased they have managed to sort this out for you. Its not your fault that your recipient hasn't dr properly and its pointless cancelling you both. Its not a nice situation but its one that is out of your hands. Its hard enough worring about yourself when you cycle let alon having to worry and wait around for someone else.

Angel - fab news on your weight loss hun and that you are preparing to cycle again.   missed you too!!

Lisa - hope you have a fab sunshine holiday!!

Loui - hope being seperated from dh isn't too hard on you hun and that your new job keeps you busy.

rachel - so sorry to hear about your sister hun and hope that she is on the mend.

Julia - wow the half way mark!! Time really does fly. Glad you've booked a holiday too, but sorry you won't make the meet.

Cath - ah your little furbabies really are stars aren't they?? Glad the kitchen is finished. Sorry can't help about the discharge. I think you only need to worry if it has a horrible smell. 


Rivka - glad going back to work wasn't too bad. Its just good to get back to normal isn't it?? Its great that you have filled out the adoption forms and that you ahve a plan for the future.

Right i have reports to write...37 of them   so i'm going to be busy for the rest of the day (and month) catch up later.

Love Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - woo hoo you are back    
soooo sorry your hols didnt go to plan hun   - have pm'd you  

Where is everyone else?


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi guys.

sorry I havn't been around this weekend. Firstly lots of love to you all, this is going to be a quickie but I will be back later on this afternoon with personals

We are great, we did really well in our show yesterday, came home with a rosette for 6th place. There were 33 in the class so I am so pleased. Think my face says it all!!










I am very nervous about tomorrow but I'm just hoping its going to be ok. I'm just about to nip to Tesco to get some stuff for dinner and then going out for a ride about 4. I don't know how long I won't be able to ride her for so I'd better take advantage of today!!

I'll be back later........Cleo I'm intruiged!!!!

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

WELL DONE TRICKSY!! You both look fabulous!!                   

Welcome back Cleo, we missed you. Sorry the holiday did not go as planned. I hope the break just with DH will be much nicer for you both.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I can't see the pic at work   but congrats Tricksy. That's really good.

Cleo - sorry the holiday wasn't as good as you'd hoped. Hope you managed to get the reports done so you can relax this evening. 

Hope everyone else has enjoyed their weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - you and cropi look fab in the photo!  congrats on 6th place.

Cleo - welcome back, hope that whatever went on during your hols did not ruin it too much xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - looooovvveee the pic of you and Cropi - you look very proud and who can blame you - you both did really well - good luck with her tomorrow - i hope all goes well, try not to worry sweetie   

Well i dropped ds back off at school - it dosent get any easier - to top it off im alone for next 2 nights   - mind you dh and i arent great at the moment - grrrrrr

Love to all
Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

em -


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy -what a lovely picture. God luck for tom hun. I'll be thinking of cropi. 

Em -big   coming your way.

Did some of my reports but with 37 and at 3 to 4 pages each its going to take a while.   get so annoyed as some classes at our school only have 23 kids in them.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks guys, I love this picture too










I'm going to get some printed and probably have them framed in the office 

Cleo - I'm so sorry your holiday didn't go according to plan, it sounds like a nightmare for you 

Em - Poor hun  what I think that you need to do (if you don't mind me saying ) if disassociate sex with having a baby. Focus on your IVF to make your baby and just make love because you want to not because you want something out of it, you'll enjoy it again a whole lot more  I hope you and dh sort things out soon

Cath - thanks for your pm hun, it was lovely of you  Are you on a double shift tonight?? Hope that your ok and things are going well for you xxx

Debs - Are you confirmed as being able to have your nhs cycle yet? Do you start stimming soon? Good luck hun, just think all of those lovely eggs will be yours  

Shelley - Not long now  until you start down regging   really looking forward to seeing you next Saturday. Apologise to Greg that we havn't rung but its been mental here!! and don't be silly you wern't being a pain on Friday, when I was talking to you via text I was still waiting for the vet to come and didn't actually know anything about the cancer then.......plus I would never tell you to bugger off 

Little Mo - Glad that you've got your holiday booked now and pleased that you can still come on Saturday night!! Is it ok for G to make the Vegetable Curry or shall I do one? its not a problem for me to do it

Loui - Hope that your having a good time at your mil's. Good luck with your phd too 

I think that I've got all you recent posters 

Well its an early start for me in the morning. I need to be at the yard at 7 so we can get ready and loaded to leave at 8. We've got to go to the other side of Sudbury and at that time of the morning the traffic can be really slow. I'm sure she will be fine and back in her field tomorrow night like nothing has happended   

Catch up again tomorrow

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Tricksy - just a quick message to say that I hope all goes really well tomorrow and I'm thinking of you and Cropi. The photo's are amazing - you must be so proud   - they will look gorgous hung on your study wall. Have you thought about getting them enlarged and mounting on canvas? I have friends with some really amazing canvas posters of their families. I think snapfish do them reasonably cheaply on line.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Loui - I'm going to get a photo that Si took on Safari put onto canvas, I was going to get it done at Tesco, I'll have a look at Snapfish though. I'm just hoping and praying that tomorrow goes well. I keep having really horrible dolly daydreams


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - sweetie - they are just dolly day dreams babe - just your mind going   to make you feel worse- im sure Cropi will be fine- you both look like you love each other sooooo much on your 2nd pic - she will respond well to her op im sure cos she loves you as you love her -    thanks for your words about   lots of love to you - ps soz we cant make this weekend - its B's birthday thursday and we are having a bbq for him on saturday  

Cleo -  
Night ladies xxxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

goodluck today cropi


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I hope all goes well today Tricksy and Cropi


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Tricksy - well done you and Cropi for the rossette!! The pics are fab, you are both lovely   Lots of luck for the op today, hope it goes well.

Loui - DH being far must be hard, hope the training comes soon for you to take you mind off things. I just pm'd and texted you about viva.

Debs - what eventful day you had last week ... But really glad the funding is sorted out at the right time and you can go on. Don't feel too bad about the recepient, you did your best for her  

Cleo - good to have you back, sorry the hols didn't go to plan ... Hope you didn't work too hard on the reports last night.

Cathie - well done to you and furbabies in the competition! It all sounds lots of fun.

Em -   hope things improve with you and DH. I remember having times of feeling slightly off making love because of frustration with ttc, I think Tricksy's advice is good because this is what I always tried to do, ivf will be your way to complete your family and making love just to make you and DH closer.

Shelley - I agree, I also feel how great it is that out of such negative experiences I found such lovely friends. We are alwas here for you hun.

We had a lovely weekend away with our friend, she has separated from her H recently which is really sad, we love them both and they were together more than 20 years (we are really annoyed with him, he's found someone else!)... But we did fun things together with her so made all 3 of us feel better about life - travelled around Cotswald, got a funny DVD to watch one evening and met some of her friends the other evening so all was really nice.

Haven't heard yet from the adoption people ... Tried to phone them but no one there! Hope we get a phone call or a letter or something soon.

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi everyone,

Well we are back from the vets and I think it went well. The vet let me stay with Cropi while they operated as she was heavily sedated rather than GA. He managed, we hope, to get all of the tumour out and it will now be sent away to be analysed. That will tell us if it has spread or not, fingers crossed it hasn't. It was quite aggresive but thankfully no longer in her eye. She looks very sorry for herself and her eye is bleeding quite a bit but this is normal. She has got lots of antibiotics to have which will be fun trying to get in her eye but he as given me oral ones as well so hopefully they will counteract the 'not a chance in hell' of getting them in her eyes!! 

I've come home for a bit before I go back down the yard later. We can't ride for a week but thats ok as she was lame when I took her out yesterday   I think that she has pulled her shoulder hooning round the field.

Thank you for all of your good luck messages   

I do think though that we are going to have to postpone the curry night   I've got to spend quite a bit of time with her as she is not allowed to be ridden and my head is such a mush I just can't get my head around anything. I'm really really sorry but we will rearrange it for another night very soon. I feel really bad but I don't think that I can handle it. Sorry   

Ok I'm going to have a quick tidy up in here before I go back down the yard.

I'll be back later

Lots of Love to everyone

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy - so pleased to hear that you and Cropi are ok.    don't worry about the curry night, you need to get yourself and Cropi sorted at the mo.

The photos are fab, particularly like the second one.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Cathie - sorry I forgot to write last time: I used to have often discharges in greenish colour and they were nothing special so I wouldn't worry. But if it continues a few days I would go to the GP just to put your mind at rest.

Tricksy - glad to hear Cropi is fine now and fingers crossed for the tumour not having spread   

Rivka x


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

thanks guys   just off back down the yard to see her


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - im so glad that Cropi got through the op ok and you are very brave to stay there with her, you deserve a big   for that! - As for the curry night, im sure everyone understands sweetie - so you mustnt worry about that - just look after Cropi and you - take care   

Rivka - so glad you had a lovely weekend with your friend, sorry she has to suffer the heartache of seperation - i keep hearing of more and more recently   - hope you are ok  

Im shattered, woke at 3.30am and started stressing about this health & safety course today and didnt get anymore sleep   - so im looking forward to my bed! - it went ok - had an exam at the end of it but wont know for 8 weeks if we passed or not! my manager brought me home and tried to reassure me i wouldnt be fired if i failed   

Hope everyone else is ok - sorry for the short post - cant read properly im so tired........love to all
Em x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - glad to hear all went well for cropi and fingers crossed the results are good news.  no worries about the curry night, another time will be fine.

Em - hoping for good results from your exam in 8 weeks time then!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

tricksy,so glad it went well for cropi today,and really    it has not spread.and no worries bout saturday ,but how do u fancy coming here there is a curry house in the vilage sorry but it will have to be there as we are not good at currys,we can get a take out ,so how do u all feel about that?that way u and si wont have the stress and to be honest it would be lovely to see u all as i have got so many questions,so if u all still want to it would be really nice??


we had a lovely weekend had a suprise party for my dad yesterday it was his 50th,we had a hog roast and it was amazing     he really cried ,blesss him,and we had some family there to.we decorated the garden it all looked fab.and we are off to scotland tomorrow just for a day and night we are coming home wednesday ,its gregs dads birthday so that will be nice,just hope his mum is abit sane otherwise it stresses greg out.so i have got so much going on at the moment it is taking my mind off next week.im getting so excited and scared now.well got to go and get sorted out,hope ur all ok ,and let me know if u want to come here saturday.


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2008)

Em - well done for doing the course today, and sure you passed it very well - let us know in 8 weeks.

Shelley - glad your dad's birthday ewas so nice, what a coincidence that your and Greg's dads birthday are at the same time! DH and me have our birthdays 3 days apart - all these things are fate  

Take care everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies,

Hope you are all okay. I had quite a miserable morning so this is going to be a 'me post', sorry.

I was going for a scan at the hospital to check everything is okay after the d&c, appt was at 8am, sat waiting for half an hour with no-one calling me, and when I check with the receptionist she told me she chucked my appt letter in the bin by mistake so I was not on the list! Now how mad is that?!! 

Then went in and had the scan which was fine and all clear. But when the sonographer said that according to what she saw I was mid cycle, I immediately thought 'oh, that's a good time to be trying', and then realised there's no more any point in trying. This made me really sad. 
Coming out, I saw the consultant who did my scans with my 3rd m/c and it brought all that back again. Left the clinic trying not to burst into tears in there ... Apparently, I'm not coping as well as it seems.

Thanks for listening.

Rivka xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Rivka - wish there was something I could say to make it better


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Aw Rivka - you poor thing hun.    You know where I am if you want to talk.

Shelley - glad you had a nice time with your dad. Have fun in Scotland. Def good to have lots to keep you busy before you start. 

Debs - how are you doing? Is it today you go back to Bourn to sort out the next stage of your tx? If so, hope it goes well. 

Tricksy - hope you and Cropi had some rest last night. 

Cleo - how was work? Did you manage to get your reports nearly finished? I can't believe you have to write two pages on each child   I don't remember my reports being that long until secondary school. There again, could try harder can only be said in so many ways  

Rachel - did you have a good weekend with your sister? It must have been nice to see her after the scare the other week. 

Angel - I'm sure you passed the test. 8 weeks is a long time to wait though. 

Loui/Julia/Sam x2/and everyone else I forgot  

On nights again tonight but trying hard to get more done today so I don't feel it's a complete waste of a day like I did Sunday and yesterday. It's worth it to have my 4 shifts for the week all done and dusted by 9 tomorrow though. I've already managed a walk with the dogs and came back soaked What's the point in wellies when you walk through long grass and the top half of the legs get drenched   I found myself thinking of fishing waders as I went around    Next stop the supermarket   before a little bit of housework and a snooze.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Tricksy,
So sorry to here about cropi but glad the op went well. Well done on the show and 6th place love the pic's made me a bit sad thinking about when I was doing that with my horse.

Piepig:
What a nightmare you have been having but in the end it sounds like it will work out for the best.

Rivka:
So sorry about the hospital wish i could say something that will help but I can't. Take care xx

Angel:
I totaly agree about the way you feel about sex I did to. Even now after having Faith my sex drive has totally gone which is quite sad as it was quite high. Thing is dh's has not come down. Now i'm trying to do it more as it keeps dh happy. We went nearly 2 months with out and thats makes for a very crabby dh!!!!! Don't get me wrong I do enjoy it but just have no desire to do it if you know what I mean. 

Julia:
Sorry to here that your mum is not doing well, hope you can get her to take the pills i'm sure it will help her.

Shelley;
I'm glad the party went well how sweet he cried. Have a nice break away.

Lisa;
Have a fab holiday hun.

Hi everyone else take care

Liz xx xx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

afternoon

I'm sat here waiting for my phonecall to tell me whether I can start stimming and when...........bored!!!

scan this morning went well, lining even thinner than it was before, ovaries looking good, but hydro is still visible.  I have been given my gonal-F and had my injection training....come on damm phone ring!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

I hoped that would work, phone has just rung and i start stimming on friday!  on 150 gonal-F.  they still won't give me much indication as to when EC will be.....other than week commencing 16th June, I tried pointing out that a week is a long time and I knew that any date they gave would be subject to change, but I really need an idea of even just early or late in week to let my boss know cos he's off next week and I need to sort it out with him.  oh well....he'll just have to give me the whole week off in case


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Fab news PiePig, has it sunk in yet that treatment is actually happening after all this time? Great way of getting the phone to ring too  

Tricksy, how is Cropi today? I hope she is okay. I looked for a get well soon card today in Tesco for her but for some strange reason they did not have any (gap in the market there - they should have done that on the Apprentice!)

Emma, sorry to hear that you and DH are not getting on too well at the moment. Perhaps a trip to a certain shop in Ipswich is called for (you know where I mean)     You are doing SO well on the weight loss, keep it up. Just think, by the time you get your results in 8 weeks you will be well on your way to being a skinny minnie!! 

Shelley, Saturday night at the restaurant would be good for us but we would have to bring along a certain naughty 4 year old who does not know how to sit still. He seems to think restaurants in tables are for commando crawling under.Doh, have just re-read your post re takeaway, that would be better! What does everyone else think? Hope you have a lovely time in Scotland. The party for your dad sounded fab, he must have been so thrilled. I am trying to think of an alternative 40th birthday as will have James Junior by then (name chosen by the above mentioned 4 year old  ) so a big party won't be on the books for a while now.

Rivka, it must have been horrible seeing the same consultant at the hospital, bringing back those awful memories. Don't give up hope, miracles do happen, and let's hope you get some good news from the adoption people as well soon.

Hope everyone else is okay. See you soon. xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was meaning to wrire about it but keep forgetting: a few weeks ago I got Dr Alan Beer's book about immunological factors (NK cells etc.) called 'Is Your Body Baby-Friendly?'. I read it all to see if it has any relevance to my case. However, I think it hasn't (to put it simply, I can't imagine killer cells will be waiting every time 7 weeks to attack a baby, doesn't look logical). However, what he says sounds quite convincing to me for infertility in general and for repeated ivf failures. So I was thinking, if any of you is interested, I can pass the book on. I can easily bring it to our bbq, for example. What do you say?

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't had a chance to post for a few days and it has just taken me ages to catch up!  I went to see SITC on Thursday which was brilliant and then back to Wales over the weekend - it was lovely to see my sister (I saw both in fact and my two neices and nephews but especially the sister who is unwell) but it was quite hard to see her wearing her headscarf    -all her hair has come out now and I guess it really brought it home what she is going through.  She was feeling much better though and they have given her the go ahead for her next Chemo on Thursday- she only has two left now so hopefully things will pick up for her after that.
We then went to a Christening on Sunday which was lovely as I got to catch up with some old mates of mine and then had a busy day in work yesterday so didn't get a chance to post then.
I also had a shock call from the ISIS yesterday asking me why I hadn't turned up for our follow up   .  I think I must have been feeling so upset when I called in with my BFN I had written the date on the wrong Monday in my diary (I thought it was next Monday) which upset me a bit - luckily though the lovely Julie was really nice about it and has fitted us in Friday morning - I've had to change a few things around with work but otherwise we would have had to wait another few weeks which I didn't want really but now I am a bit worried about how it will go and what Gideon will say but at least I will get the appointment out the way soon now which is good.

Emma - that's bad news about the waiting list for donor sperm at the ISIS but I think sometimes if you are undecided it is best to let the forces that be decide for you - with all the monitoring they do at the ISIS now I am sure your next ICSI will go much better this time especially now they know more about how your body will respond and at least it will be DH's baby too that way.  Will keep my fingers crossed about your Health and safety exam too.

Loui - sounds like the babysitting went well last week but hope it hasn't been too hard going back to work this week (and not too boring) especially without DH about - I know I would miss my DH loads if he worked away and can't imagine how hard it must be.  How is the preparation for your Viva going?

Julia - Sorry to hear about your Mum   .  As I haven't logged on for ages and am gutted that I missed your radio interview debut!  I'll try to have a look on that link tomorrow though to see if it is still on there to listen to- I am sure it went down well though.  Also the Vendee is wonderful - I went there a couple of years back with DH - you will have a lovely time.

Cath - not sure about the spotting you have been having hun mid cycle and hope that the GP can reassure you and that it is nothing to do with all your IVF treatment. I've been feeling really hot flushy this month and quite irritable which is unusual for me, and I am sure it is the drugs coming out of my system, but this has been a long time since your last go and I hope that all is OK.  Your dog show on the weekend sounded great too.

Shelley - glad your results from the ISIS were OK - not long to go now for you to start downregging is it?  Don't be worried though - we're all here to support you through it.  Glad your Dad's birthday went well too.

Debs - OMG - how things have changed for you in a few days - although I am sad for your donor it was not your fault at all about the fact she wasn't down regging properly and you have no reason to feel bad about it.  That's great news that you don't have to abandon your cycle though and also that you now have a date to start stimming    . As a guide I think between 12-14 days is usually when EC takes place from when you start stimming - the ISIS schedule estimated 14 days after but I have been ready after 12 days on two of my cycles which I think is normal.

Tricksy - Well done on your winning your rosette - they were lovely  photos of you both. I hope Cropi recovers quickly from her op too and that the results from the vet are positive when they come back - it must be a big worry for you  .

Cleo - sorry your holiday didn't go as well as you hoped but at least it was still a break away for you.

Rivka - so sorry you had a difficult time at the hospital today   - I think after what you have been through it is not suprising you reacted in this way - a big for you and I am keeping my fingers crossed you hear back about your adoption application soon and you get some good news to think about.  I would be interested to have a read of that book about NK cells if no one else wants it, but agree it doesn't sound like this is the issue in your case.

Lisa - if you are catching up with us on holiday hope you are having a good one.

Hello to everyone I have missed - better go - have abandoned DH for a while this evening,

love to you all,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Hi ladies  

Rachel - hunny sounds like you need some HUGE hugs -            that must have been incredibly difficult seeing your sister as she is hun, and im also sorry that you are worrying about your follow up with Gidon on friday - thinking of you  

Little Moo Moo - have you had that docs appointment yet? are you ok?

Rivka - oh sweetie im so sorry it was so tough for you at the hospital - we are here for you    

Cath - hope your shifts have gone ok 

Piepig - woo hoo hun - your on your way now if you are starting on friday     good luck to you  

Liz - thank you for your understanding post hun - hope you and Faith are well

Cleo - you ok hun? how are things? hope they have settled down now  

Tricksy - you all right me darlin??

Sam2007 - not seen you on here for a while, i hope all is well with you and Amy

Loui - how did you get on going back to work monday??

Shelley - when do you start d/regging? - love to you  

Jojo - you havent posted for a while sweetie - hope you and Issac are doing ok?

Right must dash - havent had the incentive to do anything today, in a lazy mood - weather dosent help! but i best do something!

Love to you all
Emms xxxxx


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone can I join you?I'm hoping to start at the isis in July just waiting for my nurses appointment.I've been on another site up until now but not one where everyone is at the same clinic x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

sooty - welcome

rachel - it must have been so difficult to see your sister   I hope that the she starts to feel more herself after the chemo has finished.  goodluck for your follow-up on friday


its very quiet on here today!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

sooty30 - welcome to our thread hunny - is this your first experience with fertility treatment? i hope you find all the support you need here - we are a great bunch of ladies - if i may so myself


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Sooty - welcome to the thread. Ditto what Angel says. I can't imagine how we would have got through the past year or two without the fab friends from on here. 

It is very quiet on here...... hope you're all ok. The sun seems to be finally making an appearance which has to be a good thing. 

Can't stay long as I'm falling asleep over the pooter. Daisy had an upset tum this morning so every time I started to properly get to sleep she had another accident which was impossible to ignore   Then the phone started ringing and then this afternoons attempt when dh got home was stymied by the dogs barking loads   Still, I'm done for the week now so can rest this evening ready for lots of lovely housework tmorrow.

Cathie x

PS Shelley - a takeaway sounds great. Will only be me though as dh has too much on at the mo.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

oh yes, shelley I'm able to come over for a takeaway too (no DH though) if you'd like (not that I'll be much help with all your questions)


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

hi everyone,

rachel - that was a mammoth post! I hope seeing your sister wasn't too much of a shock. I hope too that your appointment on Fri goes OK - have you got some questions prepared that you want to ask? Thank you for asking about my return to work - it wasn't too bad and actually I have a lot on now. However, I have not done enough work for my viva - I was so worried last night that I got up at 3am to do some more work on my presentation. It's only half way there and I have got so much revision to do on top of this. I actualy flipped out when I got back to bed at 5am and wrote notes to help me speak to my Professor to see if the date can get pushed back. He has said that it is not normal to change the date - but at least I feel easier about it now because I have got everything off my chest. Here goes for a late-night work session again tonight.

tricksy - how is Cropi today?

Rivka - I'm so sorry about your appointment - I don't know what to say. Thankyou to you DH for agreeing to help me with my maths thesis work - I really appreciate it, especially after your appointment. 

Little Mo - I saw Brenda yesterday - and I have total confidence in her. She is the first practitioner who really understood infertility and what she may be able to do to help. My ovaries have been so sore today - perhaps as a result of the session. I was amazed that she picked up a problem with one ovary and problems with shoulders and teeth - just from touching my feet! The teeth bit was totally amazing because I have just had my teeth straightened after weaing braces for 15 months and she picked up on this!

Shelley - when's your first down-regging injection? I hope it goes really well. Mine is next Thurs in the morning.

Sorry no messages to everyone else - I've got to get back to my presentation. I hope you are all well.

Loui


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F2%255F53%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







Evening everyone,

Sorry I didn't get on last night, Cropi is taking up a lot of time at the moment, I'm leaving the house at 6.30am and not getting home until 7pm so I am totally knackered!! She is doing really well, has got me totally sussed and playing it for all its worth  I took her out for a walk tonight, just round the block and she was as good as gold. She has a good munch on the grass ALL the way round 

Loui - what is a viva  is it to do with your phd? Poor you getting up at that time of the morning  Try not to work too hard, cramming is not good for your brain!! Good luck hun xxx

Debs - woohoo for you stimming from Friday  that is fantastic news. Normally you stimm for between 12-17 days, so it will be at the end of the week commencing 16th and certainly not any earlier than the Wednesday. I would of thought that egg collection would be Friday or Monday, or over the weekend if Bourne Hall do them at the weekends. Good luck hun   

Cath - Poor Daisy, do you know whats caused her upset tummy?? And poor you having to clear it all up and not getting any sleep. You should of chucked her out in the garden tied to the washing line   only joking   Thank goodness you can rest up a bit now for a few days. Have you got any plans??

Sooty - Welcome to the thread hun, you'll find a lot of help and support from us lot. We have stuck together through hell and high water for the last 2 1/2 years, you've always find someone to help or just listen. Good luck 

Em - Hi hun, did you get your jobs done today?? I know what its like to lack incentive, I've got a mountain of washing to get done and i'm seriously running out of clothes  The second load is on right now and there is another one to go one yet, at least I should be able to get it dry on the line tomorrow. Just got to iron the blinking stuff then  How are you feeling now?? better I hope 

Rachel - I'm glad that you had a good weekend and got to spend some time with your sister and friends. It must be so hard for you to see your sister go through this. You just feel so helpless don't you. Work sounds busy for you too, it doesn't help does it  Thanks for your comments about the photos, we are off to another one on 21st June, can't wait! We need to practice more and hopefully we may even be able to improve on our 6th place, if not i don't care, its just a great day out with Cropi

Rivka - I'm sorry hun that you had such a hard time at the hospital, why can't these awful situations just go smoothly without all of the heartache that we already have. Its good news that you don't think that the killer cells are an issue for you, at least thats something knocked off the list. Have you been to St Mary's in London yet?? If not I seriously suggest that you ask your doctor to refer you there. If not get a private appt with Mr Evans Jones and he will refer you, like her did me. They are really good up there and 'may' be able to give you some definitive answers 

Little Mo -   I told Cropi that you looked for a card for her and she says thank you  How are you feeling hun?? Have you started to feel movement yet?? Not long until your holiday now, bet you can't wait xx

Liz - Great to hear from you hun, I reckon that Faith will be just about big enough on her 2nd birthday for a little pony!!! I met a little girl at the show on Saturday, she was 4 and has her own pony, rides without a lead rein and does little x poles  She told me that she can canter now, her Mum then pointed out that the little monkey of a pony had take off with her on Saturday morning but the little girl was really chuffed as she cantered  oh to be 4 and fearless!!!!

Shelley - Thanks so much for the invite on Saturday night, as I said last night I'm really sorry but I doubt we will come as I really can't explain how exhausted I am and I am actually looking forward to do absolutley nothing  BUT if I start to sleep a bit better and I get a bit of a rest before the weekend we'll give you a shout if thats ok?? I feel really bad hun, sorry  

I've had a text from Lisa, she was sunbathing around the pool and she said that its gorgeous and really hot, she's having a great time and sends her love xx

Oh I keep forgetting to ask, where is the bbq going to be its not long now, only a couple of weeks  

Take care everyone and I'll be on tomorrow

Lots of love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone well had a nice time in scotland ,but unfortunatly gregs mum is getting worse ,i can cope with it but greg gets very frustrated with her,although she kept making comments about me being pregnant so we had to keep reminding her that its not that easy for us,so that got abit frustrating.
debs ,cath ,julia gordon and james it will be lovely to see u all,but i have to be honest as i didnt hear from any off u before i made plans with vicky and richard but no probs we can all still come here,debs and cath shame ur dh's cant make it ,as it would be nice to meet them.shall we say about 7:30 as i dont finish work till 6 so that will give me time to get sorted out,julia will james be ok with kia?kia will be fine with him but wasnt sure if he liked dogs or not?.so are u all ok with a take out curry,obviously we will all have to pay for it ,sorry bout that but we are not as good cooks as tricksy and simon.....
  and just to let u all no cleo's computer is down at the mo thats why she hasnt been on,but she is ok,anyone else fancy a curry with us saturday?.
  going to isis tomorrow to have a refresher on the injections,and to pay for frezing and blast,pick the meds and then wait till monday thats when i start down reging ,so im very scared now dont no why really.well im off now speak to u all tomorrow.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Rachel - must be hard to see your sister going through such a diffuclt time   good thing you got to spend time with her and other relatives, and hopefully she'll get much better after chemo is over.

Shelley -   about your MIL, people sometime just don't understand ... Good luck for your appt hun. Sorry can't come for thetakeaway, have a friend coming over for the weekend whom we haven't seen for months and he's in the area for a meeting (usually lives up North).

Cathie - poor Daisy with upset tummy and poor you cleaning after her ... Hope you got some rest today.

Loui - try to have some rest, you must be so stressed out with this viva, take care of yourself. Looking forward to seeing you tomorrow, it would be nice for DH to talk to you Maths, as I'm not the smartest kid on the block when it comes to maths  

Sooty - welcome! and good luck with your appoitment at ISIS. 

Tricksy - I'm glad that Cropi is on the mend, and she definitely knows how to get what she wants   Good luck with the next competition, go girl! About St Mary's, I was referred after my 3rd m/c and they thought I had borderline thrombophilia, so gave me aspirin for my 4th pg which didn't help, which is why the consultant here gave me Clexane this time. Last time I was at St Mary's after 4th m/c a year ago they said it was just bad luck and they couldn't do anything more  . 

We got a letter from the adoption people today which is a good thing. But it's just a standard letter to say they got our letter and are passing it on to the relevant team. The letter sounds a wee bit negative talking about 'harder to place children' and 'will get in touch to say if they can accept our application' and the like, but I need to remember this is just a standard letter. More waiting.

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Ok girls I need some advice on how to get over the fear of injecting myself for tomorrow.....didn't think i'd be this nervous!

after 38 days of sniffing I can't believe I finally get to move on!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

PiePig, you will be fine, honestly. If I can do it, anyone can. The first day or two might be a bit scary but you will soon realise that it does not hurt - think of the benefits, it is worth it! Good luck!!


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Piepig - owwwww hunny, please dont worry - you will be fine, i thought i would hate it too but it was really fine when i started injecting -it really doesnt take long at all and dosent hurt much either - we are here for you hun    

At work - back later for personals if i can as its ds's birthday today and we are taking him out for dinner and bringing him home for the evening - cant wait to see him, hes 14!!   i know i know i dont look old enough    

byeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel - have a fab time with ds this evening. Are you and dh getting on better again now?

Debs - don't worry about the injections. If I can do it without passing out, anyone can. I HATE needles and get so nervous that the first time I gave blood the nurse offered me a general anaesthetic. I would have jumped at it but she was just joking   Do you have an auto injector pen? I found that really good as I couldn't see the needle and once you press the button it's all done. 

Tricksy - glad to hear Cropi is doing well, even if she is playing you up. Hope you get some good rest soon.

Funny you should say I should tie Daisy to the washing line as that's what I ended up doing   On an extending lead and with a big bowl of water, a bone and a blanky to play with so she wasn't exactly hard done by. She just wouldn't stop barking.......

Loui - try not to panic too much about the viva. It's just as important that you get some rest so you're not too tired to think clearly when you get int there. If you want a practice run through of your presentation I'll hapilly listen (can't guarantee I'll understand it but can give feedback on how it comes across).

Rachel - Hope you're ok. Will you (and Loui and anyone else) be up for a dog walk soon? I'm on lates on Monday and Tuesday next week but think I'm free Thursday afternoon/evening.

Rivka - how are you today hun? Sending you a massive  

Little Mo - how are you?

Shelley - thanks for updating us about Cleo. Don't worry if you've made other plans on Saturday as we're meeting up soon anyway.

Speaking of which, we need to decide where to meet. The offer of our place is still open. You'll have to cope with two slightly mad dogs but they're v friendly - especially when there's food around   I'd just need to remember to get some gas for the bbq (had everything ready for one last week but had no gas. Luckily had a cheap single use thingy but managed to set fire to the old table after we'd finished cooking   ).


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - have an injector pen but its not an autoinjector thing as I still have to see the needle and put it in me.










just taken my last double spray of synarel, DH has just told me it makes me smell of sour milk! don't ya just love him!

is anyone available on the end of the phone at 6pm tomorrow in case I have problems with the injection and need some reassurance?

ps. shelley, don't worry if you have already made plans for saturday.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone ,well went to isis today and feeling 900 pounds lighter       for frezing and blastocyst ,i have picked up my schedule and enough off buserelin to keep me going for a few days untill the rest off my stuff comes through.well its real now and finally gonna happen.DEBS i no how ur feeling about the injections im so scared and really not looking forward to it.
i just really hope and    that it all goes smoothly and more so that it works.its just the not knowing that does me in the most.i have a few dates if someone doesnt mind putting them on the list

26/6/08 baseline scan
30/6/08 blood test e2 scan
2/7/08 scan
4/7/08 scan
7/7/08 scan
9/7/08 scan
11/7/08 egg collection

i wont put egg transfer on here as we are not sure they go back at normal stage or blast.im going on the high does off gonal f which is 450 iu  was anyone else on this amount?do u get any side affects on that drug?.
really looking forward to saturday it will be lovely to see some off u saturday night,.

loui,ru getting excited now?we will be very close with our cycles,it will be nice to have someone at the same sort off stage,hope ur ok and not working to hard. 

tricksy,hello hunny ,hope ur feeling abit better,glad to hear cropi is doing well,still hoping that u may join us all saturday but like u said see how u feel hun,but u no where we are.hope u have a nice afternoon off tomorrow hope the werather is nice for u ,have u managed to keep ur tan?well hope ur ok.  

cath,sorry to hear about daisy its horrible when they get sick and poor u cleaning it up,im not very good with sick or runny poos,it will be nice to see u saturday,how is work going?have u finished ur late shifts?u must be nakerd .well take care . 

debs,hello sweetie glad to hear ur moving forward on ur treatment i will be close behind u,glad that ur responding well to all the treatment,look forward to seeing u saturday its been ages since we saw u,shame dh cant come.have u booked ur time of work yet for egg collection how long ru going to take off?well hope ur ok. 

little moo,hello sweetie how ru and the bump doing?u must be six months now omg how time flys,how ru feeling?ru still up for saturday?have u started buying things yet?well look forward to seeing u all saturday. 

rachel,it must have been very hard seeing ur sister like that,hopefully after this chemo she will be feeling much better ,and i bet it was nice seeing ur other relatives?good job isis can fit u in for another follow up,hope they can give u some more answers. 

angel,hope u all have a nice evening tonight and ds has had a lovely birthday what did he ask for?have u and dh talked anymore about a puppy?and have u phoned isis yet to arrange going for more treatment?well ur ok ad u and dh are getting on better. 

rivka,hello sweetie,good that u have recived a letter from the adoption agentice lets hope u get a beeter respons next time at least they no ur interested,hope u hear more soon. 

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok,


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

its sooooooo quite on here at the mo were is everyone? bb is on soon yes cant wait see what wierdod there will be on there


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

I know Shelley, I am SOOOO excited!! Will be back on later ....


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Watching BB now!

Shelley - not booked time off work yet as apparently they still can't give me a rough date for EC so I don't know when to book off....dunno how that works when you have a full schedule and haven't started yet, but there you go.  Gonna chat to my boss tomorrow about when I approximate dates to be.

look forward to seeing you saturday too...what time do you want me over?  do you want me to bring anything (other than money of course)


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Evening all, 

Hope everyone is ok, it is very quiet at the moment on here   must be because Lisa and Cleo are not around    and to think that I normally get the blame!!!! 

Shelley - Try not to worry about the jabs hun, you will be fine. Once you have done the first one it will be easy. In the end they are so routine you can do them anywhere and its not such a big deal. Not that I suggest that you do this but I have been really running late before and injected whilst having a pee    You will be fine   I'll try and find the list tomorrow, not sure where it is and I'm too knackered tonight and update with your dates 

Debs - Ditto to you hun, you will be fine. If you get worried then by all means you can ring me, anytime   Good luck, I'll be thinking of you at 6 tomorrow unless of course your on the other end of the phone    

Cath - ok so the washing line didn't work........gaffa tape, have you got any of that     The bbq would be great round at yours, I don't mind dogs at all, yep gas does help!! just make sure you fit it properly after Cleo's dh experience with the bbq   We need to start a grub list    and confirmation of who is coming 

Little Mo - Hi hun, hope that your ok and Little Miss Bump is coming along nicely   How are you feeling now?? 

Em - Hope that your having a nice time with B tonight celebrating his birthday. How are things with you and dh now?? 

Ok lots of love to everyone else, sorry guys I'm pooped and really need to get my butt in bed.

Enjoy BB!!!  

Tricksy xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy said:


> Little Miss Bump is coming along nicely


ohhhh...have i missed something?


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

No PiePig, just a feeling that Tricksy has.    I don't know for sure but she could be right .... or she could be wrong!!


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg there some crazy people on bb but think its going to be good..........

7:15 TO 7:30 saturday nite is that ok ?? 


omg the crazy tye girl


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Yep, there are some real "characters"


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Shelley - you are cycling approximately one week ahead of me!!! My first week of stimm scans (Mon 7th, Wed 9th, Fri 11th) start during your second week of stimms - so we could see each other every other day! I'm booked in for scans at 1245 each time (during my lunch break) so I expect you'll be a lot earlier than me though. I too am on 450 iu's of puregon, and I have previously had no real side effects, except very sore nipples towards the end of stimms. They were so sore both times that I had to wear a bra 24/7 - yep - even in bed to stop me waking up every time I turned over in my sleep!

Loui xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,hi ya ,they havent put any times down on my schdule do i make them nearer the time or should i be booking them in now?how exciting         my mind is still all over the place just hope i can over come my fear off the needle ,i keep picking it up and looking at it but just the thought off jabbing myself with it every day      .well better go see u all later.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - it's better to ring and get the times for scans booked in early so you can get the best times for you and dh.  I've not had gonal F though I've read it's pretty good, especially if they're not sure about your fsh. I was on menopur last time and had lots of ewcm and like Loui had really sore boobs. 

Let me know what time you want me round tomorrow and if you want me to bring anything (I can make some more honeycomb.......)

Debs - good luck for this evening. 

Tricksy - Hope you got a good nights rest. It's difficult not to push yourself too hard when Cropi isn't well but you have to look after yourself as well. 

I will have to try gaffa tape with Daisy. Or something. I'd tell her to put a sock in it but she greets us in the morning by breaking into the bedroom and picking up as many socks as she can find and then does a v excited squeal. She's in BIG trouble this morning though. I was dragged away from a great sleep by the sounds of plastic being chewed and then lots of barking. The little devil had somehow found an old mouse trap box and chewed through it. I think (and   ) it didn't have much/any poison left but it's still worrying. The vet says she should be ok as it takes more than was there to do damage but    

Back off to bed for a short while to doze as dh is up to keep an eye on her now. Have a good day.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath -    what is Daisy like?? she must be a real worry to you when she does daft things, though i love the sock story     - hope you got some more rest this morning, you poor thing  

Shelley - ditto Cath on making your appointments hunny, its done then and one less thing to worry about. You will be fine darlin, just remember most of us on here have been through it and we can help support you through all of this. I have a good feeling about you my sweet - stay strong - lots of love to you    

Piepig - dont worry about starting your stimms - but im here for you if you need me    

Tricksy - so sorry you are so knackered hun, but its a funny tale that Cropi is knowing how to get as much sympathy from you as possible - you can tell shes a girl   - i hope you get some good rest over the next few days hunny  

Just a quick post, gotta go unpack the shopping, hoping to have a bbq tomorrow for ds - in this rain?? i dont think so, had to buy provisions for a lasagne incase!!!-thanks to those who asked about dh and i, we are ok at the moment but im mid cycle so im always less hormonaly challenged and more loving. It horrible that my feelings alter so much depending on my cycle, i moan about him but he puts up with alot from me too (and you all thought i was an angel didnt you!) - 

Will try to get on later for more posts - love to all
Em x

ps had a lovely birthday meal for ds, he stayed home last night which was nice - all though it was very strange getting up and taking him to school this morning!!!


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hello everyone,sorry didn't get to you been on nights.This will be my first ivf treatment.I'm just waiting till next Thursday to have my second day bloods done again as they didn't test for something when I had them done in April.Its so frustrating.I phoned nikki up at Colchester nhs hospital who imformed me of this.We have had all the other tests done and so far i'm ok but DP ha lazy sperm.They said they will try to rush me through as I should of started by now.But not sure how long it will take to get my nurses appointment from when the isis recieve my bloods etc.I'm hoping it wont be long as they have already messed up twice.I'm 30 and Dp is 45 and we live in Harwich.What stage are you all at?And if you dont mind me asking what are your storeys?How have you found the Isis?Any infortmation would be great.Sorry I know asking loads of questions but not sure what to expect as like I said befor first time.Oh my consaultant is Dr Marfleet xx


----------



## Guest (Jun 6, 2008)

Tricksy - hope you got some rest last night. How's Cropi doing?

Cathie - this Daisy girl is really keeping you on your toes   I'm usually okay but it's up and down I guess. Thanks for offering your place for the BBQ, can't wait. 

Em - I bet no BBQ for your son today, look at the weather ... Glad yo and Dh are fine now.

PiePig - good luck with the injection! I must admit I more of a wimp than others here so DH was doing mine... Let us know how you got on.

Shelley - all systems go now, wow! I also have a very good feeling about you, fingers crossed.

Sooty - good luck with your blood test on Thursday. Loui and Shelley are starting soon so you'll have company on your cycle!

Loui - was lovely to see you last night. Hope things are sorted with your viva.

Let's start a foodie list for the BBQ, shall we? I could make a Tabouleh salad and get some veggie burgers, is that good?

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry I have not been on, I never seem to get any time to relax and write to you all lately. Just wanted you to know Shelley that we will be there tomorrow and will be collecting Cleo and hubby on the way. Looking forward to seeing some of you then xxx

Will try and get on later and catch up with personals, but it is Big Brother so I might be busy!!


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Just to let you all know.....I did it!!!!    two false starts where I chickened out, but thats it, first jab out the way....all those waiting for my call in tears you can now relax  

look forward to seeing all that can make it tomorrow.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

woohoo well done debs,

I can't find the list


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

ok found it, just got to sort it out now!!


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Well done Debs. The first one is the hardest and it's all easier from then. 

Tricksy - How are you doing today?

Rivka - do you just want to do the tabouleh as there'll be loads of us and there's always tons of food. Tabouleh is one of my all time favourites.

Shelley - can you let me know what time tomorrow? 

Sooty - hope the nightshift wasn't too bad. Once you've had your bloods done it's worth calling ISIS to see if they've had your referal and if so how long it will take for appts. A little nudge never does any harm. 

Juliea - enjoy Big Bro. I had a bit of a go at Dh last night for watching it. Only because I know if I catch more than the odd glimpse I'll be hooked for the rest of the series  and my life will be put on hold for however many months it goes on for.

Hello everyone else. ANother quicky as busy again. The early panic has taken its toll on both of us so I'm going to have to go to bed soon and get up at the crack of dawn to do the last few bits for Jimmy's Farm in the morning. Thankfully dh has a mate helping on the stall so once he's gone the day is my own. 

Cathie x

PS If anyone can help me to stop playing word twist on ** I'd be really grateful. I used to be an addict on a version of that game (scored over 200000 once) and I can't stop now I've started.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

6th June - Debs starts stimming    

9th June - Shelley starts downregging    

12th June - Loui starts downregging    

22nd June - JoJo's Birthday








Our BBQ Meet up - Location TBC









26th June - Shelley Baseline Scan -    

28th June - Shelley & Gregs Wedding Anniversary









30th June - Shelley Scan & EC2 bloods -    

2nd July - Emma and Tom's 3rd Wedding Anniversay








Shelley - stimming scan    

3rd July - Loui baseline scan    

4th July - Rachels Birthday









Shelley - stimming scan    

7th July - Shelley & Loui stimming scans    

9th July - Shelley & Loui stimming scans    

11th July - Shelley egg collection & Loui stimming scan    

14th July - Loui stimming scan    

16th July - Loui stimming scan    

18th July - Loui egg collection    

5th August - Major Loui and Captain Loui Wedding Anniversary









6th August - Debs & Mr Piepigs Wedding Anniversary









16th August - Loui Birthday









13th October - Little Mo's Baby Due









31st October - Sam's Baby Due









21st November -Julia's 40th Birthday









2009

26th Jan - Our Threads 3rd Birthday









9th Feb - Tricksy & Hubby Anninversay









12th Feb - Emma's birthday









19th Feb - Samonthemoon's birthday









3rd Mar - Cathie's birthday









14th Mar - Livvy's birthday









20th Mar - Shelleys birthday









10th April - Faiths 2nd birthday









14th April - Tricksy birthday









7th May - Lisa's birthday









[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]

Loiu - when are you starting down regging hun?

Debs - have you got any scans booked yet?

Little Mo - when are you going on holibobs??

Sooty - we have got a list to show where we all are, its a bit out of date but I'll dig it out

If anyone has any dates to add, or any that have disappeared let me know!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I've updated them as best I can so that hopefully no one got upset about what was there. Hope thats ok, I'm sure that people are missing so let me know and I'll add you, change you or whatever you want  you can always do it yourself if you want to  

TRICKSY - 7 m/c to date, Diagnosed APA @ St Mary's - Prof Regan. 1st IVF July 07 bfn, 2nd IVF Nov 07 bfn but 2 frosties, 3rd TX FET April 08 bfn, we've now had enough and are praying for our own little miracle

SAM2007- 5 years ttc, 5 IVF (BFN), 1 miscarriage. Natural BFP 05/07. Pregnant   born February 08

JULIAPEACHES - 3 yr old DS with Clomid, 1 miscarriage. I failed ICSI. Miracle pregnancy, EDD 13th October 08

REIKILISA - TTC - 7 years, Loads of IUI's and monitored cycles all BFN, 1 miscarriage, 3 x IVF's all BFN. I have blood clotting disorder and short leutel phase. Looking into treatment in Czech Republic

LIZ - 2 x icsi 1xfet 1 was eggshare resulting in 7 month old DD we have decided no more treatment for us.

THE WILSONS -dh very low count of under 1million and motility icis only option. Start down regging 9th June 08 for 1st IVF

PIE PIG- DH very poor sperm count/motility (hx undescended testes) op suggested to remove possible blockages but resulted in no improvement, me endometriosis (apparently although I still don't believe it) Started 1st ivf cycle May 08

CLEO - ttc 4yrs dx endo feb 2007 had lap to remov what they could. 1st ivf bfn sept 07. 2nd IVF April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried  

ANGEL - 13yr old ds from previous marriage: dh had vasectomy reversal 4yrs ago had 1 full ivf cycle ended up in hospital with severe ohss for 6 days - 3 embies frozen - had fet, bfn - 1 frozen embie left - need to loose 2 stone before next cycle

CATH - ttc 6 years, no pg at all. IUI x 6. 2 failed ICSI, immature eggs, only one frostie. 3rd, and final, fresh cycle Xmas 07, bfn  Poss clotting problem.

RIVKA - 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 chlomid pg ended in m/c, 1 natural pg ended in m/c, 1 ivf BFN, 1 fet resulted in pg but then m/c. Clomid cycle April 08, bfp but sadly miscarried May 08  

JOJO - 3 beautiful son's (previous realationship). Sterilisation reversal 2004, TTC just under 3 years. M/C 2005, hsg revealed blocked tubes. IVF only option. 2 days b4 d/r natural BFP sadly had 2nd M/C. 1st IVF BFN. 1st FET BFP. Baby boy born March 08  

RACHEL - TTC 3.5 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's while on clomid) followed by 2 IVF's - all BFN. FET April 08 bfn  

LOUI - 5 x IUI's all BFN. 1st IVF/ICSI Aug-Sep07, 3 mature eggs, 2 fertilised and put back, BFN. 2nd IVF/ICSI Nov-Dec07 12 mature eggs, all sent to blast, only 2 survived and put back, BFN. Review suggests egg quality issues (although IM in Barcelona and ARGC don't think so). Next ivf due to start June 08   

SAMONTHEMOON - 1st ICSI Jan 08, bfp baby girl due 31st October 08  

RACHEL - TTC 4 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's) in 2006, followed by 2 IVF's in 2007 - both BFN. FET Feb 08 (abandoned when embies failed to thaw); 3rd IVF April 2008 - chemical pg. Now deciding what to do next - diagnosed with poor egg quality and now considering donor eggs or another go with my own.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi for those off u coming tomorrow nite come here for about 7;15 to 7;30 AND YES PLS CATH HONEY COMB YUM YUM         and no none off u need to bring anything we have loads off wine and greg will pick up a pudding and soft drinks,cant wait to see u all.had a really crappy day today so im off to bed ive had enough today got very upset,but wont go into all that,i have booked all my times in for scans so im all ready to go.nite nite everyone.   

p.s hi sooty welcome isis are lovely ur be fine.


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rivka - a big, big thank you to DH and yourself for helping me with all my PhD worries. I had a good chat with my supervisor today and he believes it is in both mine and the uni's interests if I delay until Sep. If I prepare well they will believe that I am capable of doing re-writes, if I don't then I don't have a chance. So, I am delaying. I feel incredibly re-assured and relieved now. So, the oral exam is postponed until after we get to the end (and beyond) of this upcoming IVF cycle, and after the majority of my soldiers get back from Afghanistan (so I won't be very busy with work) and once DH has gone to Iraq. I feel pleased that my supervisor has confidence in me. Thank you once again   

PiePig - well done on your first injection - it sounds like you found it easier than you had previously thought thank goodness!

Shelley - will your DH be with you for the scans? Mine isn't as his courses are in Wiltshire Mon-Friday. The scans are not scary - it's really interesting to watch the screen and see your follicles developing.

Tricksy - hi - I hope you are OK? Could you add to the list I start DR'g on 12 Jun, and my scans are on 3 Jul (baseline) and then the 7th, 9th, 11th, 14th and 16 Jul. Trigger is on 16th and EC is expected to be on the 18th (although my last one was early, so it could even be the 14th. Also, could our wedding anniversary on the 5th of August read Captain Loui and Major Loui 8th wedding anniversary please  . Thank you. For my treatment paragraph could you add on to the end of the poor egg quality bit (just to give me some hope!): (although IM in Barcelona and ARGC don't think so).  Thank you.

Sooty - when I got referred to ISIS by Dr Marfleet my new consultant at ISIS (Gidon Lieberman) only saw me once the day 2 results were in and he'd had time to read through all my notes. This meant that there was a delay of 2 weeks after the day 2 tests and so they could not fit me in with only 1 week to go before down-regging on day 21 had to start so I had to wait a month until treatment started. Although this initially did not sound great, it meant that I had more time to prepare myself (vitamins, excercise) for the cycle. I have no real complaints with ISIS - they monitor us REALLY well and so adjust our drugs to suit us during our cycle. Not many clinics are as good as this. Hope all this reassures you .

Cath - I don't really know what to say to you about Daisy! What a naughty doggie for eating the poison packet. Please don't worry - your vet gave you very reassuring advice. Have you tried to shut your bedroom door really tightly so that she doesn't come in really early - it sounds obvious but it took me AGES to stop Holly doing the same thing - she would nudge and push the door open at 6am demanding hugs and breakfast. I had to put things against the door to prevent her pushing it open, and if she did succeed, I told her off and dragged her to her bed and ignored her when i eventually got up. Over the weeks, she learned that she would get sent to her bed if she came in and would get no attention from me until I was ready to give it (I even with-held her breakfast until I was ready to give it to her). Now she is as good as gold, and she sleeps on the landing next to the bedroom door. Even if I get up at normal work-time on a weekend and go past her bed for a wee, and I then go back to bed, she won't get up until I say that she can leave her bed. Harsh but ultimately better for me.

Loui xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Does anyone need a lift to shelleys tonight?


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hola!!!!  Senorittes   

Just a quickie from me from Sunny Menorca..............     

Were having a fantastic time and didn't realise how worn out we were until we started relaxing,  sorry havent managed to catch up with all your posts you bleming load of rabbiters       so i don't know what everyones doing but i think it is your curry night tonight so have a good time everyone  

The weathers been great here really hot all week just a bit of rain this morning so i thought it would give me a chance to say hello to all my good friends  

Hope everyones ok............by the way wots the weather been like over in the UK  

lots of love 
Lisa.........aka lobster thermadore


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

haven't had a chance to pop on for a couple of days as I have had my Dad down to stay and have been entertaining him the last couple of nights but I wanted to fill you in on my follow up appointment though with Gideon yesterday so will apologise now for this being a bit of a long post - I'd like to say it went well, but sadly although he didn't really say anything I hadn't expected it was still really hard hearing it. Firstly, I told him about my faint positive on test date (which the woman I had told on the phone about it didn't even bother to record!) and he said it did sound like a chemical pregnancy and if he had known would have wanted to confirm it with a blood test.  However after reviewing my notes and also in view of my response on my this cycle and the AMH test result he has now decided that my main problem is poor egg quality (or poor egg 'potential' as he put it) and although he suggested I could probably still go on ovulating naturally for many yearshe thinks I am highly unlikely to get pg as my eggs are just not up to sustaining a pregnancy, and he has recommended (yes you have guessed it!) that donor eggs is the best way forward for us - I asked loads of questions such as whether trying a different type of stimming drug or going back on the long protocol would make a difference if I tried with my own eggs again, but really he was pretty set against me trying this again and said that I had done everything I could with my own eggs and my chances of it working if I tried again this way were only between 2-5%   !  He also said that on the blood tests they had done on this cycle my oestrogen levels had only suggested I would produce about 3 eggs which made me a bit annoyed that I hadn't been warned of this at the time as the scans had been showing more follicles and he said he would take this on board and speak to the nurses as I think it would have been far less of a shock on EC day if I had known this in advance.
So we then spoke about egg donation - in addition to considering going to one of the clinic's abroad, I haven't really posted about this but my youngest sister (she is 29 and got pregnant by accident two years ago) has also offered to donate her eggs to me- although there are big advantages to this (the baby would look like me and have my family history), I told him that I was worried that if she does donate her eggs to me and then goes on to have fertility problems later in life she may blame this on the tx (she is no longer with the partner of my niece and does want more children in the future if she meets someone else) - Gideon however said that although there would be no effect of the tx on her future fertility, he could not say that she wont end up having the same problem as me later on and would want her to see him and the counsellor about this if we decide to proceed.  He has also recommended me and DH have counselling (we have agreed to go for this) about the whole issue to help us decide what to do.  
So - lots of food for thought for us - and am now reconsidering whether we should even bother trying  with my original plan for another cycle with my own eggs now as the success rates sound so small (DH thinks there is no point), but think I still will call Essex and Herts to arrange a consultation and get a second opinion. Although I will definitely try donor eggs if there is no point (whether with my sister or an anonymous donor is another issue) I feel I need to hear this recommended by another doctor first so I have no regrets about this - I know I am probably grasping at straws a bit as I do really respect Gideon's opinion but it was so hard hearing it 'officially' that I can never have my own children    I really need to be 99% sure this is the way to go.  Anyway girls - please let me know what you think - I also know that possibly the issue of using my sister's eggs may cause a bit of a debate but would really appreciate your honest opinions on this.

Sooty - welcome to the thread - the more the merrier and sending you lots of     for July!  I have had tx elsewhere as well as the ISIS and but find they are very good on monitoring you during your cycle during tx and as this is your first go that will be really important and I think you will be fine - which doctor did you see for your consultation at the ISIS as it will be that doctor which directs your tx rather than Dr Marfleet?  Good luck for your tx on Thursday.

Loui - that sounds really good that you have got date of your viva changed - it sounded so stressful if you were having to get up at that time in the night to prepare for it and not what you need with your next cycle coming up.  I am sure all will be fine for September though as you will be much better prepared by then and the advice and reassurance you have got from your tutor sounds really positive.

Cath - how's daisy doing after eating that mouse trap?  Hope she is OK.  That would be lovely to come to yours for the bar-b-q too so thanks for offering to be the host.  I'm not too bad at making desserts - I could do a cake (carrot or chocolate?) or meringue if you like?  Hope it goes well at Jimmy's farm - I'm planning to take my niece there in the summer when she visits.

Shelley - Glad you are all sorted with the ISIS.  I was on 450 gonal F and had no side effects really apart from some pain in the ovary area (which you would get whatever the stimulating drug) once the follicles start to grow larger.  I was also on lower doses of Gonal F in my first two cycles.  In my experience it has always been the down regging drug which gives me the side effects (usually headache etc) and when I was on the short protocol this time and did not down regg had no real side effects at all while I was stimming so hopefully you will be fine.

Rivka - I was pleased to say they have written to say they have received your adoption application even if it hasn't gone to the relevant team yet - will keep hoping you get some more positive news soon  .  I also hope you don't mind me asking but how do you feel about adopting 'harder to place children' or have you just decided to wait and see what happens?  Your Tabouleh salad sounds lovely by the way and will look forward to having some.

Debs - I ditto the other's about the injection advice and glad it went fine yesterday for your first one - you quickly get used to it and will be easy after a couple of days.

Tricksy - how is Cropi doing?  Thanks for updating the list - our wedding anniversary has dropped off though (8 May) and would you be able to update my tx history bit though as follows:

RACHEL - TTC 4 years, 10 months on clomid (including 4 IUI's) in 2006, followed by 2 IVF's in 2007 - both BFN.  FET Feb 08 (abandoned when embies failed to thaw); 3rd IVF April 2008 - chemical pg.  Now deciding what to do next - diagnosed with poor egg quality and now considering donor eggs or another go with my own. 

Lisa - I am suitably jealous of your lovely holiday and we won't mention the weather over here at the moment   - bet you don't want to come back tomorrow!

Dogwalkers - Thursday evening after work (say 6ish if it is Colchester area - would take me longer to get further afield) should be fine for me to go dog walking - any suggestions on where?

Well that's all from me - hi to everyone I have missed and hope those of you going to Shelley's tonight have a good takeaway,

lots of love,
Rachel xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley/Julia/Cleo/Debs - really sorry I couldn't join you tonight after all. I got soaked on my walk with the dogs and on top of a very early start for the choc I just feel dreadful this evening.   Hope you're having a great time. 

I've also made a big boob. I went to put the bbq in the chocolate diary so I didn't book anything only to find I already have   so I'm afraid I won't be able to have it here. Depending on how long the choc party lasts I may not be able to come at all   You're all more than welcome to come another time instead, maybe when I have my brain plugged in again.

Rachel -   I think that has to be one of the worst things to be told. Hope you're ok. You know where I am if you want to talk. A second opinion sounds a good idea as ISIS is just one clinic amd your old one may have a different view based on how you responded under them.  

Hello everyone else. Can't stop as need to crawl back under the duvet.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,
Just a quicky to say I am reading Just know time to post.
Debs welldone on injecting
Shelley, goodluck on sniffing!!!

Take care all

Liz xx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

evening all

cath and tricksy and si sorry u could not make it tonight u were all missed,but hope ur all ok.

debs,thank u for coming it was lovely to see u,and ur looking really well,but really think u should have a moan on thursday if they have not given u anymore answers,hope u got home safely and u had a nice evening?look forward to seeing at the next meet hope ur able to make it.well done u on ur injections.   

julia,gordan and james,thank u all for coming it was lovely to see u,and james is very sweet and think kia likes him to,hope u managed to get him to bed ok.and julia ur loving fantastic.so just u make sure u rest lots and have a fantastic brake away.  

vic and rich ,thank u both for coming it was lovely seeing u both as always,look forward to seing both at the next meet up,greg had a really nice day shooting to and if richard ever wants to go on the clay shoot on sundays just get him to text greg.well take care.   

well im off to bed as im nakerd ,only one more day to go then i start      i hope its not going to be as bad as i think     nite nite.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just typed a long post and lost it!!

suffice to say shelley I had a lovely time tonight, it was lovely to see you, cleo and julia tonight and your respective other halfs.  

the offer is still open if any of you ever fancy coming round to help me clear my alcohol cupboard!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Hi everyone

Shelley, thanks for having us over last night. You and Greg are great hosts and the evening was lovely. I just hope Kia was not too traumatised by being turned into a ghost with the blanket and being chased round all night. Debs, Cleo and Cleo's hubby, lovely to see you all too. It was a lovely evening, and we will return the compliment and have you all round here one night. Tricksy, sorry we did not see you and your DH, hope you had a nice evening together.

Cath, sorry to hear about your evening, hope you have a less stressful day today. 

Lisa, glad to hear your holiday is going well. The weather here has been sweltering, phew, it is SO hot, NOT!!!  Please bring some sunshine back with you.

Rachel, sorry to hear about the news you have had. It must be so hard for you to come to a decision about what is the best thing to do. Your sister sounds like an angel for offering her eggs. Good luck with coming to a decision. I am not sure what my thoughts are on accepting her eggs, it is a lovely thing for her to do though.   

I hope everyone has a lovely day today. Speak to you all soon xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

morning all

shelley - just want to say again had a lovely time last night, was really nice to see you and greg and have a good natter. If you ever fancy seeing a horror film then let me know.  goodluck for your first jab on monday...I'm sure you'll be fine if you just think of the reason you are doing it.

Julia - was great to see you and gordon too, think that was the first time i've seen you since you announced your pregnancy  james was really well behaved.

cleo - lovely to see you and rich last night as well

cath - so sorry you couldn't make it last night, I hope you had a good chill out at home instead.

Tricksy - I hope you are OK, and that cropi is recovering well from her op. thanks for doing the list.

Liz - lovely to see you on here, bet faith is keping you busy!

rachel - sorry to hear the consultation was not good news, but i would definately get a second opinion like loui did. it is amazing that your sister has offered to donate her eggs to you,my sister has said she would help us if we needed it but as it is still early days for us we haven't really given the offer any consideration. goodluck with your decision.

Em - how are you honey? I take it turned out to be lasagne rather than BBQ!

Lisa - Glad to hear you're having a lovely holiday, am sooooooo jealous.

Loui - not long till you start cycling

sam - how is Amy?

Rivka, SamOTM, JoJo, Sooty and anyone I've missed hope you are all well.

xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

just did a long post and lost it    

Debs - hope your getting on ok with your stimms hun, when is your first scan??

Shelley - good luck tomorrow with starting d/regging - you will be fine x

Cath - sorry you cant make the next meet  

Rachel - i have pm'd you hunny  

Tricksy - hope you are well rested this weekend and Cropi is ok  

Liz - great to hear from you xx

Cleo - when you back on here? miss your posts!

Sooty- hope Tricksy putting our stories on again helps you to know and understand a little more about us

Must go, lost 45mins on the last post and it didnt send  

Love to all
Em x


----------



## sooty30 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone for that.I'm looking forward to starting now.I hope it will be july but it will proberbly be the next month.Hope all have had a lovely weekend xx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hi all,

just a quicky as i'm on the internet at a friends. Ours is still down and not sure when it will be fixed   . 

Thanks shelley for last night it was lovely. Good to see you julia and deb!! Deb get on the phone to Bourne Hall for those dates!!!

love to everyone else.

Cleo xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

right ok ladies the nerves are really kicking in now,ive been fine alday as ive kept busy but i was just laying in the bath trying to chill out and i just had a small panic attack,its so stupid its only a small needle its not like im having mayjor sergury,so whats the problem     .need to ask were do u guys prefer doing it (injection that is    ) in ur lag or tummy?if i do it in my leg is it better sitting down so i can grab a big fat bit?i hope that when the first jab is over that i wont be so scared ,well i hope as i dont want to feel like this before each one.
debs,julia and cleo sorry about lastnight not being able to get my words out and saying stupid things ,hope i wasnt to bad lastnight?

debs,yeah defo if u ever fancy going to the pictures just let me know,that would be really nice,can u send me ur mobile no as i havent got urs.hope u and jhon had a nice day,and i think u should get on the phone first thing tomorrow to bourne hall.well take care hunny. 

hi to everyone else hope ur all ok and had a nice weekend.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - was just thinking of you and wondering how you were feeling about tomorrow.  I inject into my tummy and do it while sitting down so all the flab is nice and loose.  i know exactly how you feel.  just take a deep breath, try not to think about what you are doing and get it over and done with.  goodluck.

will pm you my moby no.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - the first jab is the hardest as you're not sure what to expect but it's not as bad as you think it will be. I usually jab in my thigh, grabbing a nice flabby bit. But the few times I've jabbed in my tum it's hurt a lot less - probably as there's way more flab there   The key is not to tense up too much (hard I know). You'll be fine. You have fought hard to get where you are so you are very strong and can do this. I'll be thinking of you tomorrow  

Debs - how are yours going now? Are you getting used to them?

Cleo - hope you're back with us properly soon. 

Hello everyone else. This is only a quickie as i need to finish the ironing. Had a v odd day as woke up feeling really fluey but tried to keep going. Then sat down with a cuppa after lunch and the next thing I knew it was 4 o'clock   Feel much better for it even though I'm behind with the housework. Will hopefully be back to normall tomorrow as I have a list of things a mile long that need doing.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley - just a little message of encouragement for you if you've not already done it, which I'm sure you have xxxxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Good luck Shelley ..... let us know how it went


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

morning everyone,

    well dont i feel silly      making a big fuss over nothing as u can gather my jab this morning was fine    greg done it and he was really good ,i did make a little fuss just before ,i done it in my thigh it must be so flabby thats why i didnt feel anything      not sure if this is normal but it has left me with a red make and has risen up slightly and it was abit itchy ? thank u all so much for ur reasurance what would i do with out u guys.lots off love to u all and have a nice day.


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

p.s thats it now no going back im on the road to getting my baby yepeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - well done. You're on your way now. Woooo hooo. The red lump and itching is fairly normal. I had it with those drugs and Julie said that it's a common reaction.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hey Girls

I'm back      but it looks like i've brought the sunshine with me      
Got back late last night and i've just been ploughing through all my emails,  the flights were good but were delayed both ways by about 45 mins so not too bad but a bit terbulance coming home which was a bit horrible but i did it and am proud of myself for being brave      
The hotel and resort were absolutley lovely i think its the nicest place i've been really lovely and our balcony had a sea view and the hotel was right on the beach...............its horrible coming home     

So how are we all then  

Shelley  - You've started now so its all systems go    I used to get that lumpy itcy rash don't worry it wear off after a while

Rachel - Sorry that you had the same verdict as me from Gidon i know how you are feeling right now and it sucks hun    I am beginnng to wonder though as the last four of us that have been have been told the same thing   I'll be interested to hear about what your 2nd opinion says

Well i'm just off to put the first lot of washing out  

love Lisa xxxxxx

P.s the holiday has got me doing lots of thinking and i'm totally in dilema again...........I was sooooooooo relaxed on holiday and then i started thinking about started treatment again soon and i just could feel all the tension coming back and just felt physically sick i dont't know what to do


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

woo hoo Shelley - well done hunny  

Lisa - hello me darlin, sooooo glad you are back and that you had a lovely hols - well done for not getting to worked up about flying, did you wear the Molton Brown stuff?? - so what are you saying about treatment hunny? are you saying that you do or dont want to do it cos its so stressful? sorry if im confuzzled  

Debs - when is your first scan? shouldnt you be having one soon? hay if you and Shell are going to the pics maybe i could tag along................hint hint  

Right gotta dash - im at work
Will catch up later
Love Em x


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2008)

PiePig - well done on your jabs, sure you're already used to it now.

Cathie - I think it's a good thing you relaxed a bit yesterday, you're always working too hard, and housework is not so important (well at least to me  ). That's fine about bbq, we can do it at ours if that suits everyone. Hope you can come though!!

Rcahel -   that's a difficult decision you have to make. Good idea to get a second opinion, like Lisa I'm also worried that most of you who have been to see Dr Lieberman get the same advice ... Your sister is a dear for offering your egg donation, to be honest I don't know what I would do in this case, you probbaly need more time to think all of it through. About 'hard to place children' I must admit I'm not really thinking about that but keeping my head in the sand   I think I'll just see how it goes if they do come back to us and take us on, to see what specifically they'll offer us. Not very intelligent approach I guess but there you go.

Tricksy - thanks for doing the list. How are you?

Shelley - well done on dealing with the jabs! I had mine on my thigh during ivf and in my tummy when pg (because they said you have to do tummy on Clexane). Must say it's no much difference, so just do what's best for you. Yes, the area becoming red and raised and itchy is normal, I had that every time and when I checked with ISIS they said it's to be expected. 

Lisa - so glad you had a good holiday and thanks for bringing the sun with you, we needed it   Well done on the flights, you're a pro now. I do understand about being stressed re tx, it's not easy isn't it? Juts sending you a big  

Loui - I'm so glad you had a good chat with your supervisor and came to the decision which is best for you. Now you can hopefully be less stressed so your results are bound to be better. If you want to come over again before the viva you're very welcome.

Little Mo, Liz, Sam2007, Em, Sooty - hi!

Let's start a food list (yum yum!) for the BBQ ,shall we?

Rivka - Tabouleh salad.

What will you bring?

Can't wait! 

About the location, I'm happy for it to be at ours, if that suits everyone. We'll need to get a bbq (been using disposable thingies before) but was planning to do this anyway. What do you say?

Rivka x


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Wooohoooo!! Well done Shelley. It is exciting now that you and PiePig are hopefully on your way to becoming mummies! Can I be included in the cinema outings too please? I have not been to the cinema in ages and ages. 

This is just a short one as have to dash off to Tesco in a mo. Got to get my dad something for Fathers Day although have no idea what   at the moment. 

Will try and get on later and do personals.

Have a nice day in the sun everyone, Thanks Lisa for bringing back the sunshine!! Glad you had a lovely holiday. xxx


----------



## ~**Mrs G**~ (Oct 15, 2006)

Hi all

Wow so much has been going on in here. Right where do I start, b4 Isaac wakes up.

Sooty - welcome to the thread hunny. I hope u start ur rollercoaster ride soon (in a nice way that is).

Rivka - How are u doing hun? If I remember right ur going down the adoption route? My friend went down that road and she now has 3 children under the age of 5. Good luck sweetie.

Em - Sweetie well done on ur weight loss. Keep it up, ur spirit I mean and not the weight lol How are u getting on with ur ds away, do u find that the week goes quickly or slowly to the weekend?

Lisa - Welcome back from ur hols hun. Hope u had a great time. As for the treatment, I couldn't wait to start mine again, I just kept thinking Its 1 step closer to what I want. Good luck hun.

Cath - Do u think ur body is telling u that ur doing to much. I say s*d the housework and enjoy ur afternoon naps.

Shelley - Well done on starting ur jabs. ur 1 step closer, fingers and legs are crossed for u.

Little Mo - How are u feeling? I can't believe that ur over half way now. I bet u have a lovely little neat bump.

Piepig - How are u? I'm getting lost now, are u injecting also? Good luck sweetie if u are.

Tricksy - Sorry to hear about Cropi, how is he doing now? Hope ur well.

Hi to every1 else, I hope ur all well and taking care of urselfs.

Isaac and I are both well, I had him weighed a week ago and he was 13lb 3oz he would have been 9 weeks old then. I've stopped breastfeeding because I don't think he was getting enough from me, So from yesterday he is fully on formula milk. He's started to sleep through the night now, from 10pm to 6am. 

I would still like to meet up with every1 or even some of u. If any1 wants to meet in Ipswich town centre at anytime I could make it there.

Love and best wishes to every1

Love Jo xx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Did that sound like I was getting something for my dad in Tesco? Corr, what a choice!! To Shelley, PiePig and Cleo, my feet are in great condition - don't listen to Gordon - men can be so embarassing!! 

Jo, great to hear from you. Glad that Isaac is doing well. My bump might be lovely and neat but the rest of me is huge. I am going to suffer when it is time to go back to weight watchers! 

Tricksy, are you okay? I am just concerned that we have not heard from you in a day or two. Hope you are okay.

Emma, thanks for your text. Was thinking about you too. Would love to meet up for a cheese scone or two (for me of course, I will have yours!)

J xxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Afternoon all. Just a quickie (again) as I'm at work. Only started half an hour ago so I was able to enjoy a lot of the sunshine (thanks for bringing it back with you Lisa). 

Lisa - glad you had a nice holiday. Shame the flights were delayed but 45 mins isn't too bad in the grand scheme of things. Are you thinking of possibly having more tx here rather than wait for the donor tx? I can understand you getting stressed about the thought of it as you've managed to step off the rollercoaster for a bit and going back on can be a scary prospect.  

Julia - so has your dad got a value fathers day pressie?   You've got me in the mood for cheese scones now, even though I'm still stuffed from my pizza at lunchtime. 

Tricksy - hope you, dh and Cropi are ok. 

Rivka - bbq at yours sounds great, though I probably won't make it till late   How are you this week?

JoJo- lovely to hear from you and Isaac. I would be up for meeting in Ipswich. I need to make a hair appt (I go to one on Gt COleman St) soon so will pm you the date to see if you're free.

Angel - how's work today? Hope you're not too busy. 

All this talk of the cinema has got me wanting to go. Anyone not seen Sex and the City yet? I'm dying to see it but was expecting to be a billy no mates and go on my own on the way back from work one day.  I also really want to see Indianna Jones but that's just the child in me. 

I had a bit of a panic last night as I had some more old blood discharge, which set me on edge so I didn't sleep well. All for nothing as af has turned up this morning - 2 days early   - so clearly my system is still in chaos.

Must go, have to go and negotiate a shift change with the boss for tomorrow. Either that or I have to do a ten hour day and you can imagine how much I want to do that.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

hi ya alll!!

I'm back!! I finally have internet access!! Its been a right mare not havig the internet. I'm ok. had a lovely weekend spent at my  um and dads and then on sat at shelley's. However i'm  feeling very fat. I lost weight whilst having tx but now i just can't stop eating   tipping the scales on the heavy side and really need to lose just under a stone to get back to normal. Just don't have the motivation   Off to Bournemouth this weekend too so more food and alcohol to add to my ever expanding waist line. its been 4 weeks tom since i went to hosp but af doesn't look like she's coming just yet. 

Sorry i can't keep up with personals....far too many. But wanted to say.

Sheley - fab news hun, the first ones the worst. I was doing them in my sleep in the end.

Julia - trust husbands to say the wrong thing..men hey!! I'm sure you have lovely heels

Sooty - welcome the the thread hun.

love Cleo xxxxxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cath - sorry that af has arrived hun - hope its not too bad for you. Are you normally quite regular then? my cycle can be anywhere between 26 & 35 days so 2 days out sounds ok to me, but then it probably isnt for you - hope that makes sense  
I would like to see both those films and also the one with Robert Downey Jr - corrrrrrr, all though i cant remember the name of it!!! - hope your shift goes ok tonight - and yes i was busy at work today, it was my lunch break  

Little Moo Moo - you couldnt possibly eat both cheese scones in front of me could you?? ok maybe you would - you are eating for two - glad you are ok, roll on weds hun - are you nearly packed

Jojo - hunny, its great to hear from you. Im glad that you and Issac are ok - sounds like you have got him settled into a good sleeping routine now - Ben took a year to go through the night    - hope you are fully recovered from the c section  

Rivka - thank you for your generous offer of havinf the meet at yours   what time are we talking do you know cos i have to think about taking B back to school and have to tie everything in with that, also what is  Tabouleh?? 

Tricksy - you all right hunny?  

Cleo -sorry you are feeling overweight hun - have you still got your membership at the gym? - how are things with your brother etc now??  

Rachel - you ok hun?

Lisa - thanks for bringing all this sunshine back its been lovely the last 2 days, but was very very wet while you were away! have you spoken to dh about tx hun??

Loui - how are you?

Liz- love to you and Faith  

Sam2007 - hope you are ok too - and little Amy  

Sooty/Debs/Shelley -  

Gotta go clear up from dinner  

Love to all
Emms xxxxx

ps we are getting a puppie    

byeeeeeee


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

hopefully not such a long post tonight but wanted to let you know that I rang Essex and Hert's this morning and managed to get a cancellation for a consultation for Wednesday morning for my second opinion - I was a bit worried I wont be able to organise copies of my notes from the ISIS by then but they said it doesn't matter and I can just talk through my tx with the doctor and send on my notes if they need them.  I am really pleased about this because to be honest I've been feeling pretty low all weekend trying to decide what to do and couldn't sleep properly last night, so at least, whatever the advice I can then make some final decisions about going ahead with my own eggs before I have to think further about the donor egg situation with my sister, and also at least I will know before the counselling session at the ISIS comes through about this.

Em -  thanks ever so much for your pm - I have replied  

Shelley - Well done on getting your first injection over (and to Greg for doing the honours!)   - as you said hopefully this is your first step to getting your baby  

Lisa - sounds like you had a wonderful holiday and well done for getting through that flight and for bringing the sunshine home with you!  I'm sorry though that the thought of further tx is making you feel so stressed   , but as Cath said it is understandable after the break you have had but I guess you have to think how you would feel if you didn't have any tx coming up as well to help you decide what to do.  Did you have any more news from Zlin while you were away?

Rivka - thanks for offering to reschedule the bar-b-que at yours, that's fantastic   - put me down for a desert on your list - a meringue and let me know if you want us to bring any garden chairs or anything else which would help.  As for your plan with the adoption about just waiting to see what happens, I actually think that is probably a good one and saves you prejudging any situation before you know more about it (if that makes sense?).

Jo Jo - Isaac sounds like he is doing well if he can go through the night - hopefully it should make things easier for you now if he is on bottles too.

Cath (and anyone else) - are we still on for that dog walk on Thursday?  Also hope you sorted your shift out - it sounds like you have been overdoing things lately   .  I agree with Em too - it's quite normal for me for AF to vary for a few days so I wouldn't worry about it too much.

Cleo - welcome back to the board- I'm sure you will lose that weight in time too hun - give yourself a chance and don't worry about it.

Julia - don't be daft worrying about your weight either - make the most of being pg and eat what you like is what I say!

Debs - how are things going for you?  When is your next scan booked?

Tricksy, Liz, Sooty, Loui, Sam (x3!), Spangle   to you all,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Girls

What a busy day i've had........straight back to earth with a bump!   I've been washing, shopping, dropping the car of at the garage, cooking........(wots that?)

I don't think i explained it right earlier sorry guys    I'll try again,  I just don't know whether i can put myself through having any more treatment and the thought of having to go to a clinic and having to take a phrase book with me fills me with dread!  its so hard to explain but this year will be our 8th year of trying for a baby and when i spoke to DH about it on holiday i started to get snappy and anxious and i just felt sick to the stomach about it all and i really don't know whether i'm strong enough     I want to get on with my life as best i can and i don't want to live with regrets but i don't really know what to do  I know that there is no hope with my own eggs so donor eggs are my only option but just wish things could be different,  Maybe its the holiday blues?  I'm sure i'm not making any sense so i think i'll shut up now   

Rachel - Good luck with your appointment on Wednesday i'd be really interested to hear there take on it

Cath - I'm always going to the cinema if you fancy it sometime,  I've got a season ticket for cineworld.......I'm a film addict so i can always meet you over Braintree on your way home from work sometime.

Emma - I thought you might have needed a bit of sunshine brought home with me     when is the puppy comeing and what type?

Rivka - The letter you had from the adoption agency is a standard letter i got one exactly the same and so did a friend of mine so don't take a lot of notice of that one,  you should hear back from them in a few weeks  

Hi to everyone else sorry still trying to plough through the pages to see everyones news

Lisa x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cinema - wednesday next week, going to "The Happening" 9.30 showing at ipswich cineworld, and planning a bite to eat before hand.  see anyone who wants to come there!

back later for personals


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Piepig - any other time hun but would be dead on my feet if i went to cinema at that time and then went to work next day. Film looks good though saw the trailers.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

aw sorry cleo - other option was 7.15 but I wanted to eat


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Picture of me above!!
Best i don't go then, the last thing i need is the temptation of nice food. What happened to my will power


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

bless, that is so cute, although i don't remember you looking like that on sat!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

You're too kind piepig...... i was wearing a baggy top though. xxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo- STOP IT RIGHT NOW..............grrrrrrrr you are and never will be a fat piggy - so behave yourself  

Debs - cant you make it this week for the pics?? i got 4nights on my own to fill

Lisa -your message makes total sense now hunny, sorry i questioned you but didnt feel i could comment until i understood what you were saying. Now i can see your dilema hunny, just wish i had an answer for you, its the hardest decision in the world to make im sure - all i can share with you is my personal feelings, and that i couldnt bear the thought of giving up if i thought that there was a chance of my dream, even in another country, but you have to really want to work through the language barrier etc to hopefully get the result you wish for - i hope this dosent sound hard, i certainly dont mean it to - i guess i havent been through as much as you and im still quite new to this really. Just think you have to be 100% about the choice you make but im sure you dont need me to tell you that. Whats dh thoughts on it all?? thinking of you sweetie    

Gotta go, off for a walk
Em xxxxx


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Angel - thanks hun. Aw you on your own?? Dh working nights?? Nothing on tv either but bloody football   and we're not even init!! What about BB, you watching that??


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em -film not out till friday, if you wanna do something though I am free tomorrow evening


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,

lisa,welcome home hunny glad u had a nice time,but sorry ur not really happy about doing another cycle,it must be so hard for u to make a decision as u have been through so much but im sure ur make the right one,and u are strong.  

cleo,nice to have u back on board,shame u cant make the cinema,maybe next time.glad u had a nice weekend. 

yes like debs said cinema nite next wednesday we are gonna go for a bite to eat first so ur all welcome it is a horror me and debs like horrors so that good as we now have people to go with,im driving so if people do want to go they can get a lift.

rachel, glad ur getting a second opion hopefully they will come up with so good news for u sorry u have had a crappy weekend.  

jojo,hello hun glad issac is doing well and growing fast by the sounds of it,how is on formula milk?glad ur both ok, 

hi to everyone else hope  ur all ok,well i havent really had any side effects today apart from feeling very tied,and i now have a brusie on my left thigh ,its stupid but im dreading tomorrows jab aswell,looks like im gonna be coverd in brusies as i brusie so easyly,well i wont be getting my lags out this summer      .cant belive BB wont be on till 10 o'clock     .


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Hi ladies,

Feel like I have been away for weeks.  I had so much to catch up on it has taken me hours.  Once I got started with the reading though I had to finish - and as a result dh has got cross with me as he has been clearing up after dinner/putting Amy to bed etc etc.  He really doesn't understand how one week away and I have to spend hours catching up!!!

Sooty - Welcome to the thread.  You are probably having a nightmare time trying to keep up with us all at the moment - getting to know everyone must be a very daunting task.  Hope that Tricksy posting our updates has helped.  I am one of the 3 Sam's on here at the moment.  I did 5 IVFs (all BFN) before miraculously falling pregnant naturally.  Had my daughter in February.

Lisa - I am so glad you have had a lovely holiday.  I am really jealous because I know exactly where you stayed and it really is the most beautiful place.  I think I went there about this time of year and although there is a road running through the resort, you really wouldn't know it as it seemed you rarely saw a car.  I do understand your fears about putting yourself through the rollercoater again totally.  One word through about going abroad.  I know that can seem really scary.  I had an operation (for uterine adhesions) which I went to Hamburg for.  Amazingly if you are going private then it can actually be cheaper to go abroad even bearing in mind flights and hotel.  We were both really scared about doing it but everything went so smoothly and there really was nothing to worry about.  In fact it was positively plain sailing and a place like the clinics you are thinking of going to are well used to patients from abroad so I am sure they will make everything as easy as possible for you.

Rachel - I think I said to you when you posted about your faint BFP that it was a real shame that you couldn't have had a blood test to confirm.  I mean I know there really isn't any doubt that you suffered a chemical but it would have been nice to have it on your records.  I am sorry that Gideon has recommended doner eggs.  Wonderful of your sister to offer.  Regarding your sister and her future fertility I think you should both look at it this way.  By acting as doner to you she will be getting the best fertility work up that she could possibly get and all for free.    I remember reading of a sister who was acting as a doner to a sibling.  While donating she found out that despite being very young she was actually peri-menopausal so she immediately set about ttc herself.  If she hadn't of donating then she would probably have left it too late.  Good luck for Wednesday.

Jo - Glad to hear Isaac is doing well and sleeping through.  That makes things a lot easier doesn't it.

Shelley - Fantastic that things are getting started for you.  You seem to have been waiting ages.

Emma - I do so know how you feel about ttc ruining your sex life.  After a few years I got to the point where I didn't think it was worth doing it unless I was ovulating.  When I reached the point where I believed I could only get pregnant through IVF then it got easier.

Cleo - So sorry your hols weren't as relaxing as you thought.  

Rivka - Well done for sending off the adoption forms.  What does ECC stand for?  I had the test for natural killer cells and mine came out raised.  Not sure what I think about that!

Tricksy - Love the photos of you and Cropi (hope all is OK there).

Piepig - Couldn't believe it when I read all that had happened to you.  So glad your NHS funding came through.  I do agree with the others though, you shouldn't feel bad about the other lady because she was the one who cancelled and I bet she will soon be rematched.

Cathi - Did you mention to your doc about the bleeding?  I am sure it is nothing but they do always say to report irregular bleeding "just in case".  Green can be a sign of infection though I suspect that if it was an infection you would know about it by now.

Liz - I have lost track of you now.  Have you moved?  Glad to hear that Liz is keeping you busy.

Loui - What is a viva?  Is this what has been postponed?

Littlemo - Wow you are over half way through.  I had to curtail my 40th birthday plans because I was pregnant.  I remember years ago when I look look forward to the year 2000 with my friends.  We all believed that we wouldn't be able to celebrate because we would have small children to look after at that point.  Didn't realise that it would be my 40th (7 years later) that I wouldn't be able to celebrate properly.  How is your mum?

SamM - Don't think you have posted lately.  Hope all is well with the pregnancy.

Now I have a very horrible feeling that I have missed someone out.  Truly hope not but there has been so much to catch up on.

Will try not to stay away so much in the future.

Sam


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Sorry forgot the "me" update.    Unfortunately since Amy's birth all I can still think about is when I am about to ovulate etc etc etc.  Therefore we have decided to start ttc again now.  Know it is very soon what with Amy only being 4 months old but what with my 41st birthday looming we don't really dare to leave it long anyway.  Trying not to get my hopes up that we will get lucky again but going to try and just hope I don't get so stressed as last time about it all.

Emma - Do you mind me asking - how did you/ds cope with him being an only child?  Has it ever been an issue?

Sam


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Cleo - Welcome back! I could have written that post about weight gain ... I put on about a stone and I'm really annoyed about it becuase it fels like I'm again not in control with my body like when having tx (if that makes sense). I know you always look lovely and slim and probably it's only you feling the change but it can be frustrating. My will power also went out of the window! I think we both need to give ourselves time, we've been through a lot recently and maybe we still have hormones raging? That's my excuse anyway  

Em - we can have the BBQ anytime it suits on Sunday, when do you have to bring DS to school? If we do lunchtime will it be okay for you. A Tabouleh is a salad with burghul wheat.

Rachel - good luck on Wednesday! I'm glad you'll have a second opinion soon, your head must be all over the place, no wonder. I hope very much they'll be more positive there.

Jo - good to hear Isaac is doing well and settling into a routine. Is it more complicated with the formula milk, preparing bottles etc.? Thanks for telling me about your friend, this sounds very positive. Did she adopt all 3 children at once or one after the other? I would love to have a large family like that ...

Cathie - I would be glad to see Sex in the City (even if I only ever watched a couple of episodes  ), I think a girlie thing is what the doctor ordered for me at the moment. Text me if you want to go some evening. Thanks for calling me last night and listening to me whinning. Hope you got the shifts sorted.

Sam2007 - good luck for ttc for no. 2. You had luck once so let's hope it can happen again! Also, isn't it that after you had one baby your hormones are supposed to chance and maybe have more chances?? EEC is Essex County Council hun.

Little Mo - any Father's Day gift found by now? I would also say enjoy being pg and eating for 2, you have the best excuse  

Lisa -   I so much understand how you feel, tx is so hard, physically and emotionally, and you're fed up after being at it for so long. Especially after relaxing on holiday it seems cruel to have to go through it again. Can't give you any words of wisdom, just a huge   and hope you can come to a decision you and DH are happy with. About going abroad - can't you check whether they have English-speaking staff? I would think they do if so many people from the UK go there. 

Food list for BBQ:

Rivka - tabouleh salad
Rachel - meringue desert

I'll pm you closer to the time about address etc.

Rivka x

As for me, I'm not coping as well as I should. Yesterday and today things were coming to a head, with a number of misunderstandings and tiffs between DH and me (all sorted out but I feel it's because we are both stressed) and feeling generally miserable. I think it's now getting to me, what happened ....


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi all

Rivka - Thanks for the huge   I think we all need one of them at the moment.......especailly you you have been through so much and you still right such lovely posts to everyone............big hugs coming right back at you hun    The clinics abroard Reprofit seem fine with English but Zlin who are the ones that don't answer emails are not that great and there are English speaking doctors but i think i have been put off by there lack of response,  not sure if its just cold feet..........DH really upset now as i was in floods of tears this morning again    I just don't feel strong enough to go through it again,  DH says as soon as i've come home i've started getting upset again.  
You have been through so much hun and every day you must feel different emotions,  its not surprising that its all hitting you and you are feeling down if you ever need to talk hun i'm here to listen  

Sam - Good to hear from you hun,  the resort and hotel were so much better than we expected........Wot a place!!!  Good luck for the ttc again hun hope your body just goes straight back into pregnancy mode  

Shelley - Hope todays jabs wernt too bad......you'll be a dab hand in a couple of days guaranteed    

Emm - Dh really doesn't want to see me keep gettng upset all the time and what ttc has done to me over the years i just think he wants the old Lisa back,  He's assured me he just wants me  and loves me and thats enough but i can't help feeling that i'm causing him to miss out on being a father and i feel guilty about that........god why does this have to be so hard,  one minute i'm thinking one thing the next i'm thinking something else.

Right better get on i've got a shed load of ironing to get on with.........deep joy  

Lisa x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
  well todays jab really hert    but today he directly in and yesterday he done at av 45degree angel so think we will go back to how we done it yesyerday     well lets hope they get better.im not having any real side affects so lets hope that stays that way,but ifd i dont get side affects do u think it is working?hope u all have a lovely day.


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2008)

Shelley - sorry today's jab hurt   it's really a matter of finding what's more comfortable for you hun. About side effects, you can have them or not have them and they can still work. So if you don't have them you're just lucky! You're doing well sweetie.

Rachel - forgot to say before: thanks for your offer of extra garden chairs for the BBQ! These will definitely be useful.

Lisa - thanks for the hug, as you say we need them here. What you said about DH really strikes a chord. DH said to me a few times he wanted the old me back, and I feel so bad about having changed and not being the same fun girl I was anymore and not really knowing where this is leading us. Your DH loves you and of course he'll be happy just being with you, but I hope so much it works for you this time and then life will be complete    I actually said to DH today that I think we are both not coping well at the moment and that it's all got to us now and he agreed, which is good because now we understand each other and know we are both feeling the same. Same to you, if you want a chat you know where I am  

Rivka x


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello,

just got back off a course which was crap!!   So frustrating when there are a million and one things i could be doing. Hoping to go for a bike ride later this evening though.

Rivka - people tell me i don't look like i've ut on weight but the sca;es are telling a different story   I agree with everything you've said about not feeling too great. can't stop thinking how far along i would be etc and we're also thinking about next cycle too. i'm grumpy at the mo which is causing friction with dh. Also feeling fat and upset is not helping things get back to normal in the bedroom. Why is life so hard!!!

Shelley- meant to say how funny you were on sat night   You certainly made me and dh laugh hun. My leg bruised and bled sometimes. It always hurt in my right leg too so i always used my left. As for side effecs its still early days. After a while i just became very tired, and believe it or not i felt quite chilled as well. luckily i was off work so i could nap when i needed to.

Sam07 - don't blame you for getting back on it straight away hun. Good luck. I hope Amy was the kick up the bum your body needed and now will make babies at the drop of a hat...well i'm hoping that for me too after getting pg.


Right be back laters  love me xxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,
just a quicky from me - 

Sam2007 - good to hear your ttc again   - it completely makes sense that you start to try now in view of your history but lets hope now your body knows what to do you'll be pg again very soon.  Thanks for your comments about using my sister's eggs too - I'm still undecided on that one though due to all the emotions that will be involved on both sides and am erring towards an anonymous donor the more I think about it but will see what happens tomorrow first.

Rivka - sorry to hear you have been down and haven't been coping that well at the moment - although it is understandable I am sure it doesn't make it any easier for you and dh and sending you a big  

Shelley - hope the injection goes better today  

Lisa - have been thinking of you and sending you a big   too.  I'm not suprised you are still feeling hesitent about Zlin if they are still being so rubbish at coming back to you, but if you do decide to go ahead maybe you could explore other clinics in the Czech Republic to keep you options open - it is such a big thing to do, I do think you need to have to be pretty confident in the clinic which is going to treat you. Anyway, just a thought - remember I am here for you if you need me.

Cleo - hope you have a nice bike ride - it's a lovely night.

Hello to everyone else and take care - it's DH's birthday tomorrow but will try to pop on if I can to let you know how my consultation goes,

love Rachel xxx


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - good luck for your review tomorrow - I'm thinking of you  . How is your sister doing? I'd love to go dog walking on Thurs. I'm happy to go to Friday Woods this time if you like? 6pm is fine for me

Rivka - I'm sorry that you are having a hard time at the moment. I think you were spot on when you said that after talking to DH you were both able to express how you felt. I am the same with my DH. Thank you so much for offering to host the BBQ. I too can bring some folding chairs (5 I think). I can marinade some chicken skewers for the BBQ.

Lisa - please don't give up hope. I know how frustrating it is that the international clinics don't communicate with us as we would like. At IM in Barcelona my preferred way of communicating was by email, but other ladies phoned the clinic up to get a response immediately. I think that I would do that at your clinic if you can muster the courage to speak to them. How does Reprofit compare to your clinic? Are you in touch with any other girls at your clinic on FF?

Shelley - well done you for the 2 injections! I'll be joining you on Thursday morning. The only side-effect I got from DR'g was that I started to feel incredibly tired - and of course, I too got really bad bruises after practically every injection. My SIL is an accupuncturist and she suggested 6mg of arnica tablets every day to stop the bruising - and I think it worked last time. I also found that the injections hurt less if I deliberately squeezed the skin really hard - so that I didn't feel the needle or the drugs go in. When are you seeing Brenda next? I go next Tues.

Cleo - did you go for your bike ride? I'm sorry your course was pants.

Sam - As someone else has said, you should be relaly fertile now after giving birth. Good luck.

Cathie - I ditto what Rivka said - it's really important that you don't do too much and take time out every so often. 

LittleMo - I hope you are OK?

Tricksy - how are you and Cropi?

You all probably heard about the 3 soldiers that died on Sunday in Afghanistan. They were my soldiers    . It puts everything into perspective when I think about things - I am trying to create a life and someone took 3 lives. The 3 soldiers were all single and had their whole lives ahead of them. Their poor mothers and family and friends are distraught. I had to host all the TV crews yesterday whilst they filmed a colleague who gave a press statement. I watched them all last night and there were some really moving pieces. They filmed the flag at half mast and the flowers laid out the front of our barracks. Today I had to host Sky who are following our soldiers as they move from the old barracks into the new. They will film live every day next week too - I've been asked to go on camera, to explain why I rejoined the Army and how difficult it is as 'wife of'. Not sure whether I'll do it yet.

Does anyone else have an Orange mobile? They offer 2 for 1 cinema tickets on a Wednesday. I would love to see Sex and the City too - anyone care to join me on a Wednesday (not this week unfortunately).

Loui


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Just a quicky as I'm exhausted. I didn't get home from work until gone 1 then had to be back just after 10 for a meeting. Didn't want to read and run though. 

Loui -   that must be such a difficult part of your job. I thought of you when I was watching the news but didn't realise they were your soldiers, it was v moving. 

Will come back on in the morning after I've caught up on a bit of sleep.


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Just got back from a lovely bike ride. We rode tp the Yew tree pub which only took about 25 mins but hurt as i haven't done anything for about 3 months. Food was tasty but wasn't very big   probably best but dh was moaning. Was so good to get out though.

rachel - happy birthday to your dh!! Hope tomorrow goes well and you get some positive comments to help you move forward.

Louie - it really puts life in to perspective when something like that happens, my heart goes out to their family and friends. You're job must be very hard at these times. I don't deal with people dying but we have alot of children from the refuge near by and when i think about what they're going through it really makes me thankful for the life i live. Even though i have the hurt of wanting someting i can't have easily, i am so thankful for all that i do have, which i know is alot more than many others.  

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

[fly]HELLO!!! I'm back!!! [/fly]

Sorry I've not been on for a few days, as per blinking usual its been manic  Thank you Em, Sam and Shelley for the texts and thank you Julia for your card  your all such lovely lovely people and it really does mean so much to me knowing that you all care so much 

We had a good weekend, on Saturday my Dad and Brother came over....don't think that they particularly came to see me, more to watch the motor sport I think  and on Saturday night we had a lovely night in together, we just chilled and snuggled on the sofa, exactly what we needed. I'm sorry that we didn't make the curry night but we were so tired and needed some 'us' time  On Sunday we went to Castle Hedingham to a Classic Porsche show with friends and then went back to theirs for a bbq. It was a lovely day, but, one of the ladies there asked one too many questions about us not having kids and to be honest she really upset me. When she realised she was mortified and we ended up having a sob together  It really upset me for the whole day and I felt on the edge for the rest of the night too. I'm a lot better now though. I also rode Cropi just around the block last night for the first time in a week and we had a lesson tonight, she was an angel last night and a little monster tonight!!! My back is going to hurt tomorrow for sure  Her eye is getting better, she is still 'crying' but its getting better a little each day so thats good. The vet is coming back out next Monday so fingers crossed she will be ok by then and the results the vet brings with him are all ok  

Loui - I am so so sorry to hear about your boys, they were so young, its such a crying shame   it must be so hard for you having to be strong for everyone   I hope that is not too hard for you this week. Take care hun xxx I've been to see Sex and the City twice already    we went (girly friends) on opening night and it was fanfriggingtastic, so good in fact that I went again last night with one of the girls I went with originally and another friend  There is a particular Loui Vuitton bag in the film that I luurrrvvvee, I found it on their website today and its 
£2980   won't be buying that one then!!!!

Shelley - Thank you for the texts hun, I hope that your headache has eased off a little. Don't be worried about taking painkillers during down regging or stimming, they are fine to take and won't cause any problems at all  The jabs for some reason do hurt one day and not the other. I found that doing the jab myself was less painfull and don't sit with your leg bent. Either sit on your bed with your legs straight out in front of you or do it sitting on the floor. That way your leg muscles are not taught and it will hurt less, hope that helps xxxx

Julia - Thank you so much for my card, it really is lovely and so thoughtful of you  you all have a fantastic holiday, relax and help that bump grow  Have a good and safe journey, we'll miss you 

Lisa - I'm so glad that you had a great holiday. Simon and I had a similar situation when we were away, we started talking about our next steps and immediatley we both got really stressed, worked up and my shoulders just knotted. Trouble is its a vicious circle, your not sure what to do then you start to beat yourself up because your not sure what to do. Its so hard and i'm so sorry that your having to go through this. You know where I am hun if you want to talk  good to have you back 

Cleo - Good to see you back too hun, its horrid without internet isn't it, you don't realise just how much you use the net until you havn't got it 
Try not to worry about your weight, you always look great to me. I've also put on about 10lb and I'm not doing very well at losing it. I seem to lose a few lb's then it goes straight back on for no apparent reason, its really starting to pee me off. Don't worry about the sex either, we are both just too knackered to do it!!! I really fancy it too just need some energy!!

Rivka - I'm sorry that your having a hard time at the moment, tx does put a huge amount of pressure on our relationships and it is very hard. I hope that youv'e sorted things out now and you can get back on an even keel 

Rachel - Good luck with your second opinion tomorrow, I hope it goes well. I havn't even had my follow up yet, I don't feel like I can handle it to be honest. I think that I'm worried about what he's going to say  I will make the appt soon though, I think i've got 3 months, well just under 2 now I suppose. It'll be interesting to see how you get on, good luck  

Sam - Nice to see you back too hun. Hope that you enjoyed having your family around, I hope that they helped you with Amy rather than causing you more work!! I don't blame you for ttc straight away, I think that your most fertile just after having a baby so crack on with it hun   We really must sort out getting together, we've only been talking about it for about 6 months 

Jojo - Its great to hear that Issac is doing well too, I can't believe he is 9 weeks already, sounds like he is growing well. I'm glad that he has started to sleep through the night, I'm sure that that'll make things a lot easier and a lot less tiring for you. I'm up for meeting up too, I'm not so flexible on times as everytime I think that I've got some time off something happens and it all goes tits up 

Em - How is your weight loss going?? I forgot to look at your ticker before I hit the reply button! I hope that its all going well for you. Are you getting a <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D36%252F36%255F23%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">







what flavour? ooohhh more info needed!!!

Cath - Sometimes we just have to give in and let our bodies have some extra rest, I'm glad that its make you feel a little better. Sorry that af has reared her fat ugly head for you, its a nightmare isn't it? How is your naughty puppy doing?? did the Gaffa tape help??   Hope that your continueing to feel better and things are feeling good now?

Debs - Hey hun, hows your stimming going?? you've got to give us your scan dates so we can put them on the list. When is your first one?? I'd like to do the flicks too but I have to be in bed by 10ish on a school night or I'm fit for fk all the next day  so its a tad too late for me.....plus....I am the biggest wimp on the planet when it comes to scary films and they honestly give me nightmares!!!!

Sooty - don't say we have scared you off already  I think that your at Isis on thursday, good luck hun  

Right well I've been on here doing this for over an hour now!!! I think that i have got everyone, if i've missed you I'm very sorry but my fingers are worn out!!

Lots and lots of love to everyone, you are all wonderful and I don't know what I'd do without you  

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

cleo31 said:


> Just got back from a lovely bike ride. We rode tp the Yew tree pub which only took about 25 mins but hurt as i haven't done anything for about 3 months. Food was tasty but wasn't very big  probably best but dh was moaning. Was so good to get out though.


25 mins !!! what way did you go via town LOL LOL

I went to the Yew Tree for lunch last friday with my friend and just had a ciabata thing with some chips, it was very nice but not many chips.....mind you I couln't eat it all. You should both come out with me on Crop and Si on his bike one weekend, we could do a pub ride


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Oh   I wanted to come on here and do loads of personals, but time has caught up with me and I am still trying to pack for our hols tomorrow. Got to remember so much, I am sure we will leave half of it behind. We've gotta go by about 7.30 in the morning so I can see myself chucking things in the back of the car at the last minute!!

Louie, I am so sorry to hear about those 3 young men that were lost. As you say, they had their whole lives ahead of them. They looked so young and innocent. I used to go out with a soldier and he put a different perspective on things, saying that to die for his country would be an honour, but you just have to think of their poor families. It is so sad.

I hope you all have a fabulous couple of weeks, and that all goes well for those starting treatment. I will be thinking of you all, especially on the day you have your BBQ. I hope you all have a fantastic day. I need someone there to be my substitute, so anyone who is willing to get p*ssed and make a complete tit of themselves, feel free! Could someone take pics and put on ********? That would be fab.

Right, better get back to packing. Still drying some clothes in the tumble dryer .... why do I always leave things to the last minute

See you all soon. Will miss you  

Love Julia xxx


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

Tricksy, just read your post about the handbag ... there are a couple of websites where you can rent designer handbags for a week or a month, and pay £7 per month registration or something. I will see if I can find the links for you.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'll miss you too hun   have a fab time. Just think of all of that sunshine and heat.....it'll help Little Miss Bump cook a bit quicker


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Little Mo said:


> Tricksy, just read your post about the handbag ... there are a couple of websites where you can rent designer handbags for a week or a month, and pay £7 per month registration or something. I will see if I can find the links for you.


    this bag will be seriously booked for years!!! it is scrummy....well I think so!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> cleo31 said:
> 
> 
> > Just got back from a lovely bike ride. We rode tp the Yew tree pub which only took about 25 mins but hurt as i haven't done anything for about 3 months. Food was tasty but wasn't very big  probably best but dh was moaning. Was so good to get out though.
> ...


  Oi its quite far from here on the counry roads   I was a wimp...ok i admitt it. Was quicker on the way back with a glass of wine. A ride out on bikes and cropi sounds good...what do we do with cropi when we eat??



Tricksy said:


> [fly]HELLO!!! I'm back!!! [/fly]
> 
> Lots and lots of love to everyone, you are all wonderful and I don't know what I'd do without you
> 
> Tricksy xxx


Back at ya hun


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks Tricksy, Little Mo, Cleo and Cath for your lovely replies. 

I forgot to ask - is it OK to start DR'g if I have a touch of thrush  ? I haven't had it for months but now that I am back in uniform I have to wear combat trousers (male shaped - there are no women's trousers) and they are a tad tight, and don't allow circulation around your watsits (sorry if tmi). I don't have any nasty mucus (again, sorry if tmi), just soreness and itchiness, which I am ignoring. When I get home from work I do put a skirt on and no undies to allow the air to circulate ( ) and I am applying cream from an old tube of canisten. I'd rather not phone ISIS up to tell them.

Thanks for all your help.

loui


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Little mo - have a fab holiday hun!!! Enjoy as your house is gonna be busy from october!! Have fun  

Luie - i'm sure its fine hun, perhaps give ISIS a call tom and ask. If you are taking anything it may be worth an ask. Good luck!!!      Not long now!!


----------



## Little Mo (Apr 5, 2007)

There are a few websites, do a search on rent designer handbags and they should come up. I went to the docs today to see if I could take anything for hayfever, and she said they usually put a pram icon on the computer when patients are pregnant. I asked her the colour of the pram and she said it was blue! We shall see in 18 weeks. See you all soon.  xxxxx

PS: Count me in for a trip to the Yew Tree, I LOVE it there!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Loui - I'm sure ISIS will be fine if you ask them hun, the stuff we go through! Thrush is just run of the mill!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I suppose it can be if you go down your road towards my friends and then past the smelly farm   quicker if you go out of yours and turn left I would of thought. Its amazing how wine can give you some extra speed   

We'll have to find a pub with a beer garden and I'd ring them first to make sure they didn't mind Cropi in there too!!!! There are some pubs in Woodbridge Forest that have paddocks to put your horses in while you have some lunch if you fancy making an afternoon of it!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I often get thrush during tx and I get it occasionally if I've been wearing my jods a lot   It should go pretty quick if you slap the old Canestan on, don't worry ringing Isis, it's fine   commando works wonders!!!


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Tricksy said:


> There are some pubs in Woodbridge Forest that have paddocks to put your horses in while you have some lunch if you fancy making an afternoon of it!!


Hmmm not sure i can bike that far   Sounds fab. I hope we get some half decent weather to arrange it soon.

We turned right out of our drive to get there and then right at the bottom of Ellis road. On the way back we we came in as if we had gone left out of ours, that was about 5 mins or so quicker. On the way there we had big hills 

Julia - thats what they do in the film, rent handbags...sorry if i've spoilt it!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Ok I'll give you the hills <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D7%252F7%255F9%255F5%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









I didn't mean cycle to Woodbridge you nutter!! Maybe we should try a local pub first!!!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I'm off to bed, night night everyone <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm824YYGB%2526i%253D11%252F11%255F7%255F104v%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Evening

Tricksy - welcome back honey, sounds like you had a nice weekend with DH.  Glad to hear cropi is recovering well.  The only date I have is first stims scan this thurs 12th.

Julia - have a great holiday

JoJo - glad to hear Isaac is doing well, I'm happy to meet in ipswich though week days can be a bit difficult with work, but i do have some days off coming up so let me know if you want to meet.

Cath - sounds like work is still keeping you busy honey.

Cleo - the cycle ride sounds like it was nice, apart from the hills.

Rachel - hope your consultation goes ok tomorrow

Loui - so sorry to hear about the soldiers, it must be so hard to deal with.  My DH has orange so I can do 2 for 1 wednesdays too, let me know when you fancy it

Lisa - sorry to hear you are feeling so unsure about tx now, it must be difficult not only to have decided to go with donor eggs but also to go abroad and cope with the language barrier.  have no words of wisdom i'm afraid.

Shelley - i found the few sideeffects I had kicked in after my bleed.  Hope the injections continue to go well. think I gave myself my first bruise this evening....john was watching and it distracted me!

Sam - goodluck with TTC again

Rivka - thanks for offering to host the BBQ, i'll have a think about food and get back  to you.

Em - hope you're ok?

love to all

xxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Hello lovely ladies!

Loui -   this is such a hard part of your job. It was so sad reading about the 3 young soldiers in the paper last night, it must be extra sad for you   Good luck tomorrow with starting d/regging!  

PiePig - good luck for starting stimming tomorrow!  

Tricksy - glad you had a nice weekend with your family and that Cropi is getting better.   about that lady and her questions, it doesn't get easier, does it? 

Cleo - your bike ride sounds lovely. Been once in the Yew Tree and liked it a lot. So if you and others plan another ride of this sort count me in! 

Julia - have a brill holiday and soak in all that sun and fun. We'll miss you on the bbq...

Lisa - I hope you're feeling better today, it's so hard to make these decisions, but I hope you can talk to the clinic and feel more confident about their care. Do they have good reviews?

Cathie - how are you? Hope you managed to get some rest.

Shelley - how are your jabs going?

Thanks everyone for being so supportive, I'm feeling better now. DH and me had a good chat last night about how we felt and this cleared the air completely. At least we are sure of our love for each other and taht we'll cope with whatever the future brings.

BBQ food list:

Rivka - tabouleh salad
Rachel - meringue deser
Loui - chicken skewers 

Take care everyone,

Rivka x


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just a quicky from me as I have just done a long post and lost it, and DH is keen now to go out for a few drinks and a curry to celebrate his birthday.  However I have been itching all day to let you know how my consultation went which couldn't have gone more differently to the one on Friday.  Basically when I told the doctor how things had gone on my 3rd cycle he said he still thought it was too early to be recommending donor eggs for me at this stage.  When I discussed the egg quality issue with him, he said that although my response was poor this time and fits in with my low AMH level, the AMH level is not an indication of the quality of the eggs, especially given that I have gone to blast on my first two cycles.  Although he was unsure why I only produced two eggs this time, he also disagreed with Gideon's advice that the fact my response has declined due to my declining fertility, saying that to go from 10 and 8 eggs to only 2 in the space of 6 months, this would be a very unlikely explanation.  Although he did not recommend a change in medication if I cycle again, he did say they would put me back on the long protocol.  When I had told him about the chemical pregnancy he also then told me that the test results I had done at the same time as my AMH level had showed that I had a slightly raised level on one of the NK cells which I hadn't realised, so this time he would want to put me on a low dose steroid after E/T to help stop this happening again.
So after hearing that I have decided to revert back to plan A and give it one last go with my own eggs at the end of the summer at the Essex and Herts Clinic - I feel I need to be treated by somewhere that at least has some hope they can get me pregnant and are recommending it for me! However, I think I will still put my name down at one of the Czech clinics for donor eggs (Lisa sent me details of Reprofit which I emailed at the weekend) as a back up, but hopefully I wont need it.  However if I do at least then I wont have any doubts in my head about using donor eggs.  I'm not sure what to do about the counselling apt from the ISIS but may see if we can delay it by a few months until after the next cycle.

Anyway that's all from me- just a couple of personals - 

Loui - so sorry to hear about your men and their families - I hope you are OK too  - it must be so hard for you and you are right about it putting everything into perspective.  Good luck for starting tx tomorrow too.  

Tricksy - welcome back and I'm so pleased to hear Cropi is getting better.  Sorry about you feeling down about what your friend said too - things like that never seem to get any easier, does it?  

Rivka- I'm also really glad to hear about you and DH and am pleased that things are feeling brighter for you both.

Love to the rest of you,

Rachel xxx

PS Dogwalkers - I am still on for tomorrow at 6 pm but think Friday Woods has a couple of entrances - would someone mind texting me which one we are meeting at so I'm not in the wrong place or pm me as I can check my email from work tomorrow but our office is too crowded for me to go on the FF site there - thanks xxx


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

loui,hi just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow starting ur down regulation,hope the first jabs go ok,be thinking about u.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

rachel - that is great news, I'm so glad that the consultation was positive and that there is still hope for your own eggs.


scared about tomorrow now, hope it is all ok!  am starting to look a bit bloated


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

debs,good luck to for tomorrow make sure u get some more answers,is jhon going with u?send me a taxt and let me no how u get on.   

rachel,glad u got some good news today,when do u think u will get started again?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks shelley.  Johns not able to get the time off work so I'm going alone.  i have my list of questions sorted and will not be leaving without some estimated dates this time.  will text you when I'm done


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

omg did any off u watch over size babies     that mum that is feeding her baby chips what the [email protected]
some people really ,surely u would eat heathly while being pregnant it makes me so cross     no wounder why there is so many kids out there over weight.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2008)

Rachel - such good news about your consltation. What this dr said makes sense, I would think. Maybe your results were worse after 6 months because you body wasn't back to normal after previous tx? Just a thought. You sound much more positive now which is great.

Loui - good luck for starting d/regging tomorrow  

PiePig - good luck for starting stimming tomorrow  

Rivka x


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

the wilsons said:


> omg did any off u watch over size babies    that mum that is feeding her baby chips what the [email protected]
> some people really ,surely u would eat heathly while being pregnant it makes me so cross    no wounder why there is so many kids out there over weight.


I saw it too shelley and was totally shocked!!

Rivka - I started stimming last friday


----------



## Loui123 (Sep 11, 2007)

Rachel - the entrance I use is on the road that you turn right into just past the Maypole pub. Can't remember the name, but if you are heading towards Mersea, the Maypole will be on your right hand side and a very small green is on your left. Just as you go past the left hand car park for the pub, turn right into that road, and the woods car park is about half a mile on the left hand side. There is normally a small trailer or a black board set up at the car park entrance, just past Fridaywood Farm that is on the right hand side of the road.

Loui


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

the wilsons said:


> omg did any off u watch over size babies    that mum that is feeding her baby chips what the [email protected]
> some people really ,surely u would eat heathly while being pregnant it makes me so cross    no wounder why there is so many kids out there over weight.


Sorry to butt in!

I started to watch it but had to turn it off. I thought it was quite upsetting see the poor children like that. It's not the child's fault as they don't know any different do they. It's just so unhealthy for them to be like that.

Rant over!

Rachel x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

V quicky as at work again. I'm going to try to come along for walkies later. Thanks for the directions Loui. If I can't make it I'll text. May just bring one dog though as two is tricky.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

just a quickie to let you know that my scan went well today.  I am staying on 150 gonal F and re-scan saturday.

em/shelley - thanks for the texts it means a lot to know you are thinking of me xxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

PiePig - good to hear your scan went well! Whoops, that was me confused between the different scans


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Debs - great news on the scan. 

Shelley - how are you getting on with the jabs now?

Rivka - you ok hon? Can we meet 20 mins later on Monday? I had to change my doctors appt and hte only time I could get an appt is 10.45 so I could still be in town just after 11.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2008)

Cathie - no probs at all, I just pm'd you.


----------



## liz6969 (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi all,

Good luck to thoughs of you who are cycling Welldone shelley on your injecting I found the thighs the best place to.
Take care everyone else thinking of you.

Liz xx


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Having read through the messages yet so apologies for not responding yet.

Just thought some of you may find this article interesting.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/7447942.stm

It is apparently the first time that ovulatoin has been caught on camera.

Sam

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.UK or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Sam - that is amazing    not how I envisaged ovulation at all!! How are you doing now? Good luck with you ttc, fingers crossed it happens quickly for you   

I need some advise girls please. Apologies for lots of details here but I'm a bit worried. Don't know if you remember but before I started our ivf I had a hysteroscopy done to check inside my uterus and looking back on our thread Miss Kadva didn't find polyps and all was apparently well. About 5 days after the op I haemorraged and lost losts (the size of the palm of my hand) and lots of blood, huge clots and I was borderline for a blood transfer. I was admitted to Col Gen and they managed to stop the bleeding. Kadva didn't scan me at the time or operate to find out where the blood was coming from. She has always put it down to just one of those unexplained things. We did discuss it with Gidon too and he could not give us any ideas what happened. Since then, and of course the commencment of our ivf's my periods have been a lot heavier and about every other month I have a really bad one where I either wake up during the night in a right state, often only a couple of hours after getting in bed, or, like today, I have to 'change' really often. This morning I got up early, went to the loo and wot not at 5 but by the time I got to work at 7 I had gone through everything   luckily I had the foresight to wear black skirt and I was ok, I had to go to the loo every hour and a bit to make sure it didn't happen again. I went to the loo at 4 o/c minutes before I left, I went to see Cropi and when I was putting her back in her field at 5.20 I had that feeling and again I had gone through everything including my jeans    Now I have been back to see Kadva about this bleeding at Isis a few times as I was worried. She said that she has no idea why its happening and has suggested that maybe its just my body changing and me getting older that is causing the change in my periods. She does not want to 'go back in' and have a look around as she is worried that it could make the situation worse. She has given me Norethisterone Tablets (to stop the bleeding I think) and Tranexamic Acid (need to Google them to see what they do) to take when it happens (same tablets I had in hospital to stop the bleeding) but I don't want to take them. I don't want my uterus full up with cruddy old blood, not a great environment for our little miracle to take place in.....if it ever happens of course!!! 

I don't know what to do, Kadva is not going to do anything I know. I havn't been back to see Gidon yet for my follow up but I don't think he will be very proactive about it as he didn't seem that bothered before, he was sympathetic though I have to say. I'm thinking that I might ask my GP to refer me to Mr Evans Jones and see what he suggests, I think that I'm scared though that he's going to suggest a hysterectomy   I have no idea why I think that but I can't get it out of my head.

Sorry for the me post but I'm hoping for a bit of advise please 

Thanks guys

Lots of Love

Tricksy xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy -awwwwww hunny - you poor poor thing   firstly im sorry that you are having so much heavy bleeding, it does seem unusual. I know nothing about what you have said im afraid and cant help or comment on whats happening, but i did google the meds that have been suggested and if it was me i would want to talk to my doc before taking any of them. Im afraid i dont know who Mr Evan Jones is but think that may be you are allowing your head to mess with you and convince you you need a hysterectomy im almost certain that would not be the case my lovely. Oh hunny wish i had some great words of wisdom but i dont   just think you need to get some more advise on this darlin.............you know where i am      

Sorry, just a quickie, been poorly with tummy bug last couple of days, getting over it now.

Love to all
EM xxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Tricksy -   go to your gp, or the hospital if you're worried about such heavy bleeding. If only to put your mind at rest. Hysterectomy's are only done if it's the only option so it's unlikely they'd suggest that without looking in depth into what the problem is. If you're worried tonight you could try the walk in centre in town as they have a GP after hours.  

Em -   poor you with the tummy bug.

Rivka - ta for the pm. 

Rachel/Loui - sorry I bailed on the walk. I didn't get much sleep again last night and when I got home I from work I had to have a nap but still don't feel safe to drive. I hope you had a nice time, it's a lovely evening. Daisy is ignoring me as she'd been chosen to come along this time. 

Hello everyone else.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy - sounds like you're having a hard time of it, I'm afraid I have no advice other than I think its best it is investigated cos at least then you'll know whats going on and what the options are, and even if they did suggest a hysterectomy (which i hope they won't) you can then make an informed decision rather than trying just to get on with it and hoping for best.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Thanks Guys

It has slowed down a bit now thankfully, but then again I have got my **** planted on the sofa   I think that I will make an appt wirh my GP and get referred to see Mr EJ (he is a fantastic gynae Em, in fact the best I think at Col Gen and at the Oaks Hosp - bupa) and see what he says. I can't go on like this each month, its silly and a nightmare to deal with while you are at work or even trying to go shopping


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Evening all,

well its the weekend for me!! And we're off to Bournemouth tom morning. Yey!!

Tricksy  - i'm sorry to hear about the bleeding hun. Seems wierd that its only hapening after the hysteroscopy so they must have done something. I would do as you are thinking and go to your gp to get referred. They won't mention a hysterectomy hun, my gyno was reluctant to even do a lap with all my probs!! Best to see them for peace of mind. How's cropi??

Deb - glad the scan went well, did i miss how many follies you have??

rachel - it really is amazing the difference in opinion isn't it. Will you tell Giddon what the other clinic have said?? I mean its wrong that he can say that and then another clinic say something else. I'm glad it was positive anyway.

Cath - hope your nap has helped hun. You work so hard. have you got any holidays planned?? You could do with a rest.  

Em - Big   for your tummy bug  .

Loui - good luck with down regging.

Love to all

Cleo xxxxxxx


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Well I spoke to soon about the bleeding   its slowed down by a whole 30 mins 

I'll make an appt tomorrow, thank guys  

Cleo - Cropi is ok'ish, she had me worried again yesterday, her eye was really bad with the gunk so I rang the vet and she is back on another lot of antibiotics, her 5th lot   thankfully today her eye was better than yesterday so fingers crossed the gunk continues to clear. The vet said if it is not noticably better by tomorrow night then she has got to go back to the horspital tomorrow night


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Decided to do a bit of retail therapy!! Faith have got a good sale on at the mo......just spent £100    on 5 pairs of shoes


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

For Cropi and you   I hope the antibiotics work and her eye heals up quickly.

wasn't that ;long ago that the office sale was on and i recall you buying a few pairs then     Have you got a shoe fetish      retail therapy is the way forward


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - thats a good deal, 5 pairs for a hundred quid, give me the website.....NOW   hope Cropi is better tomorrow hun - what a worrying time for you. And i think you should get to the docs asap, put your mind at rest  

Cleo - have a fab weekend hunny, its gotta be better than your last break, how are things with your brother now??


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks em. I give up with my brother. Seems he and his wife are kind of back together   they stuff up our hols, high bliming drama and then get back together. Life is complicated enough without making your own hassle.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - honestly, they put you all through so much didnt they? but i guess if they are back together and can work it out its a good thing, just as long as it dosent effect you and your family again


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps Cleo are you not watching to 2nd series of heros?? its on now!


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Cleo - sorry hun have a great time. I hope the weather is kind to you. Hhhmmm I do have a bit of a thing for shoes but I did take most of the shoes from Office back so I wasn't too bad!!!

Em - the website has just crashed processing my order   can't get back on  www.faith.co.uk

Fertility Friends do not condone wreckless spending on your credit card/husbands credit card to relieve tension/stress/chocolate cravings. They do however recognise that it does make you feel better 

[red]This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites[/red]


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

[quote 
Fertility Friends do not condone wreckless spending on your credit card/husbands credit card to relieve tension/stress/chocolate cravings. They do however recognise that it does make you feel better 
[/quote]


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em - if i thought either of them were happy and that their problems were sorted i would be over the moon for them. But they seem to go from one disaster to another. Oh well, i should stay out of it. Not like we haven't been through the mill enough. I'm a week ahead on heros as we can never wait and have been watching the bbc3 ones   I love it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tricksy - you crashed the site!! Must have ordered a few pairs!!! lol lol . Love the disclaimer   Hmm nice weather would be good but i expect it will rain. Its a bit of       weekend hat we have planned so not too bothered.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Cleo - yes hun you have both been through enough - its better you let your brother get on with things, we too are a week ahead with Heros    enjoy your weekend   

Tricksy - i got on the website - there is some loverly shoes on there


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Im going to bed now - night ladies


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cleo - sorry I didn't post how many follies......I think 7 above 12mm and about 6 below, but some of those are quite small so will probably come to nothing.  they seemed quite happy with my progress so i assume that I'm doing well


----------



## cleo31 (Sep 24, 2006)

Em nighty night  

Piepig - that sounds fab hun, Woohooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So pleased everything is finally going to plan for you.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Thanks honey, it all seems to be happening so quick now after so much waiting and messing around!


----------



## Sam2007 (May 21, 2007)

Rachel - That's great news about your consultation at the H&E.  Shame you didn't know about the nk cells before your last go.  I do think that your post is a good reminder to all of us that the advice a doctor gives us is only his opinion and not necessrily fact.  Fish oils can help with the high natural killer cells.

Tricksy - I agree with the others, I really think your bleeding should be investigated.  And watch out that you don't get anaemic.  Norethisterone is a progesterone in pill form so a lot cheaper than those bum bullets we are normally given.

Sam


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Tricksy said:


> Fertility Friends do not condone wreckless spending on your credit card/husbands credit card to relieve tension/stress/chocolate cravings. They do however recognise that it does make you feel better


   

N x


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

Just did a huge post and it got lost   will try to do one later.


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi everyone

Had more bad news i'm afraid just got back from the docs with DH and he has high cholesterol so its mega diet time for him.....poor love   He also has his date through for his ankle MRI which is in July so hopefully we will know more then.

I'm still not coping very well with things I've put back my January appointment with Reprofit until April 09 and i will not be going to Zlin as i'm not happy with their lack of response.  Still don't know what to do when i don't think about it i'm alright when i do think about it i just get upset    A lot of it is down to the emotional side and the financial side can we really go thought it all again   I've been trying to keep of the boards too  

Tricksy - I hope you get your problem sorted out i agree with everyone else to go do the gp as that must be really draining for you and must be terrible  

Rachel - I'm having problems getting my head around the diference in opinions with the clinics it really is making me think about things.  I'm so pleased for you that they have made you feel positive about ttc again    Hope M had a good birthday.

Debs - Great news on your scan results

Rivka -   

Thats a quikie from me
love to all
Lisa x


----------



## susanc (Jun 13, 2008)

Hello

I am new to this site and have been on the NHS waiting list at Colchester General Hospital for 3 months.  Does anyone know how long the waiting list is before you get called for you IVF bloods and appointment at ISIS clinic.

THanks,

Susanc


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

susanc said:


> Hello
> 
> I am new to this site and have been on the NHS waiting list at Colchester General Hospital for 3 months. Does anyone know how long the waiting list is before you get called for you IVF bloods and appointment at ISIS clinic.
> 
> ...


Hi & welcome to FF

I'm afraid I can't help you re waiting times as I've no experience of either ISIS or Colchester General but I'm one of the moderators on this IVF board. 

Why don't you tell us a little bit about yourself which helps us point you in the right direction for relevant boards and also give you hints & tips on how to navigate the website. Here's the link to the Introductions board where you can post a bit about your background....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Take care
Natasha


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

Hi Minxy   hope your doing ok?? 

Susan - To be honest it totally depends on how long the list was when you were put on it. All referals are done to Isis in April as this is when the funding is allocated. If you ring your consultants secretary they can check the book and let you know if you were referred in this financial year or you will have to wait for the next lot of funding next April. I'm sure that you made it onto this years list. I think that they are working their way through the patients now. They have to stagger them as they can't treat everyone at one   Are you local?? Tell us a bit about yourself, we don't bite    well not hard anyway   

Thanks for your advise yesterday guys, I feel like I'm totally falling apart at the moment   I had the heavy bleeding yesterday and I kept waking up during the night expecting to have to go to the loo but it was ok. While I was doing Crop last night I hurt my back and it got worse last night so I took some painkillers (CoCodamol) and they have disagreed with me. I feel really sick, very bloated, very constipated and STILL got the bloody back ache   I can't even face any dinner tonight. We are driving to Hever tomorrow to meet up with some friends and I'm really not looking forward to going now as I feel so rough. Why can't I just feel normal for a little while    

Sorry for lack of personals tonight, I'm just not up to it

Lots of Love to you all

Tricksy xxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Tricksy -     did you make a doctors appointment?


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - hunnnnnyyyy - its just all hitting you at the moment isn't it hun? you poor thing, sending you a hugggeeeeee virtual hug            - i hope you feel better tomorrow and get some rest tonight so that you can go and spend some time with your friends - ditto Piepigs question? did you get to the docs today? - thinking of you  

Piepig - how you doing hunny? how are you feeling? what time is your appointment tomorrow? dont forget you should be drinking plenty of water hun - let us know how you get on tomorrow   

Shelly - hows d/regging going? hope you are ok  

Lisa - oh sweetie   im so sorry that you are so uncertain as to what to do with regard to cycling again. I can see what you are saying that your dh just wants the old Lisa back and im sure you want to be that person again, oh hunny its sooooo hard having to make a decision im sure. I can only imagine what you are going through right now, im here for you lovey    

 everyone else - sorry no more personals
Love to all
Em xxxxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

ps welcome Susanc - i hope you get the answers you need on here - good luck with your journey


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Lisa - sorry meant to post some   for you too.  It must be so hard to make a decision   

Em - tomorrow, midmorning is my appointment.  I'm drinking at least 2l of water a day plus some milk.


----------



## Tricksy (Jan 23, 2006)

I didn't get a chance to make an appt today   I'm going to ring them on Monday morning and see if I can get an appt. The bleeding has eased up a lot today to just a normal af. It seems to be day 2 that is the bad day   plus I don't like this proper working for a living lark, I've done 5 whole proper days this week, its just not on   AND no surfing at work all week, its no good  

Lisa - keep your chin up hun   I'm thinking of you and hope that you have a good weekend. Stop beating yourself up about what to do, you don't have to make any decisions now, just go with the flow and see where it takes you


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

just popped on to say hello - my head is still buzzing from Wednesday though and I rang the ISIS today to postpone our counselling appointment until the end of the summer so we can still access it if our next go doesn't work out (I didn't tell them why though!).  A few of you have asked when we will cycle again, well I am thinking of starting down regging in my August cycle with aiming for the tx in September, that way I'll have given my body 3 months rest in between cycles - not sure if that is long enough really but Essex and Herts said I could start next month if I wanted and I'm a bit of an impatient type!

Tricksy -     you're having a tough time at the moment aren't you?  I am sorry to hear about the problems you are having with your AF and that you're still not feeling well - I totally agree with the others though and would go and see your GP to refer you to Mr EJ - no doctor could make you have a hysterectomy anyway - it would be your decision (not that you'll have to make it) and hopefully it will be reassuring for you if he can diagnose the problem and treat it - it definately sounds like something which should be investigated anyway.  Hope Cropi is alright too.

Em - hope you are feeling better now with your tummy bug  .

Loui - lovely to see you yesterday for the walk although sorry to Holly for Choccy's continued misbehaviour  !  I've just checked my work diary and could go again next Thursday if you are free about the same time (and anyone else).

Cath - no problem about the walk although we missed you!  Hope you are feeling more with it today  .

Sam2007 - that information about ovulation was really interesting.  Thanks for the advice on fish oils too - do you know which type?

Cleo - Hope you have a good weekend.  In answer to your question I don't think I will go to Gidon at this stage and tell him about my 2nd opinion- I do think what he said was genuinely his opinion and that he is a nice man and I also have to entertain the possibility that he could be right in his diagnosis and the other doctor wrong, but I know I have to give it another go to find out -  I have too many doubts in my head now not too. I also forgot to ask you in my last post where is the Yew Tree? - it sounds nice and count me in for any meets there!

Debs - great news on your scan - hope the next one goes well too - lots of      for tomorrow.

Lisa - sorry that you are still feeing down hun   - I think you have made the right decision though to post pone things and give you both time to think more about donor eggs - in the scheme of things a few months can't hurt especially as it is such a big decision to make if you are not sure.  Poor Steve about the high cholesterol though - do you think he will stick to his diet (I am sure Mike would find that difficult)?  Good news his MRI scan date is through though.

SusanC - welcome to the thread - I have blown you a few bubbles to start you off.  Me and DH were on the waiting list last year for our NHS funded go - we were put on by Dr Marfleet in February 07 and the letter came through calling us for the blood tests etc in October 07, so hopefully you should only have to wait a few more months.  I think it is pretty good really because I lived in London previously in an area where the waiting list was 2-3 years. 

Shelley - how are you feeling?  Getting used to the injections yet?

Minxy - How are you and DH doing at the moment?

Hello to everyone else - anyone heard from Spangle lately? She seems to have disappeared again.

Lots of love,

Rachel xxx


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Rachel - thanks for your pm hun - glad you are ok   funny you mentioned spangle cos i was only thinking of her today too, had a look back at her profile and it dosent look like she is posting, not sure if anyone else has heard from her??

Just a quickie as im off to pick up my ds, he has been ice-skating tonight so we will be counting the bruises tomorrow  

See ya
M x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Evening all. Just a quickie from me as I'm still feeling pretty spaced out today. I don't know if it's just taking a long time to get used to proper shifts again or if I've caught a bug but I just feel lousy and would happily sleep all day at the mo. 

Tricksy -   you're getting it all aren't you.   Have you put some ice on your back? Dr Gorgeous always told me to do that. Cocodamol does the same to me in terms of tum. Hope you're better enough to go out tomorrow. 

Susanc - welcome to the thread, we're a friendly bunch and the support you'll get on here is amazing. 

Rachel - so choccy still likes Holly then   Glad you had a nice walk. I'm in Prague next Thurs but should be free the following one. 

Good news on cycling again soon. You've had a good response from tx and E&H so definitely worth going again. I agree with you re Gidon, he's a lovely man and his opinions do make sense but at the end of the day it is only one opinion so worth a try with your own eggs.

Loui - how are you doing? I was thinking of you earlier with the minutes silence in town. 

Lisa -   So sorry it's proving such a difficult decision for you. Waiting for Reprofit, and making sure you're in the right frame of mind is good though.  

Debs -   for the scan tomorrow. Well done on drinking all that water and milk. 

Angel = have fun with ds this weekend. 

Sorry ifI've missed you off. I'll try to get back on again over the weekend.

Cathie x


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

hi everyone,
 sorry but this going to be abit off a me post ,sorry,well were do i start ??when greg and i found out about the problem he was adviced to have a gene test done,so he did,when we phoned up for the results they lost them or could not find them ,so he had it done again nothing else was really said about it again,then when we saw gidon he wanted to get a letter from doctor corr to find out what tests he done.well today i phoned isis to find out when the next lot off drugs were going to be deliverd,but there was no one there to talk to so they said they would phone back,well got a call back from sarah and they have recieved a letter from doc corr,and he has sugested that greg has a blood test for cystic fribrosse and gene test done,and that if he goes to his gp it wont be back in time,but if we have it done by them it would cost us over 200 hundred pounds      and she also said that if it was not back in time then they would have to put my treatment back,so by this point i was really upset,so i phoned greg and got him to phone then back,he had along chat to sarah ,and went in this afternoon to have the tests done and came out 260 pounds lighter,she said that they will get sent off asap,but then they phoned him again and have put the money back on his card and they are going to investigate the last lot of tests he had done ,and if they cant find them then they will send the new tests off,but if they go to charge us then im gonna kick off big time,as this should have been sorted before our treatment started,i just hope they get this sorted out in time for stimming,i really dont want to be put back ,we have waited such along time to get started and i have got the time off work       and now i keep thinking what if they do find something ,i just dont think i will be able to handel more bad news.
 and i havent been feeling to good had a really upset tummy yesterday not sleeping that well at night really tied in the day head aches bloatedness and im just feeling really low         ,why cant this just be even a little easyer?...........

sorry if i have board u all i wasnt going to post all this but im so upset by it all,i needed to off load,and to top it all off my mum is not being supportive at all ,but thats another story,better go before i depress u all sorry.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Shelley - they should definitely have looked into this earlier. Waiting until you have started down regulation is so hard on you and Greg. I hope they're able to sort it out soon for you


----------



## Mumtomiemie (May 22, 2007)

thanks cath just think this is all really unfair ,why was this not sorted out before i just dont want anymore bad news and we both just feel so hopeless..


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Shelley -   hope you and greg are ok.  I can't believe they've left it till the last minute to sort this all out, and that there have been so many problems getting his results back.  If greg comes beck CF positive then they'll have to test you as well as its only a problem if you are both carriers I think.  If it helps it only took a couple of weeks to get my CF test back that i had to have done for the egg share at bourn, so hopefully if they send it asap and mark it urgent it will be back in time and there won't be any delay.  If you wanna talk then give me a  ring honey.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Tricksy - how are you feeling today hunny? better i hope, and i hope you were feeling well enough to go and visit your friends -  

Cath - poor you, sounds like you need to get some rest hun, i guess it could be either the shifts or a bug, it must be hard to tell - hope you get some r&r this weekend  

Shelley - oh sweetie that is absolute pants that Gregs results were not found and sorted out before you started tx - i cant beleive ISIS   i dont know, we dont seem to be hearing much good about them recently, its worrying cos the staff are all lovely there - just seems the admin lets them down. I hope you get the results soon hunny. As for your mum, what has she said?? my mum wasnt supportive to me through ivf either hun, its sooooo upsetting - pm me or ring me if you want to chat - hope your feeling better soon - try not to get yourself to worried my lovely    

Piepig - good luck today hun    

Im not feeling great at the moment   had quite an emotional week really, its a year since i was in hospital with ohss and its really hit me hard again how awful it was and made me feel very sad. Also on tuesday dh and i celebrated 5years together but there was this cloud hanging over me all day about how we havent managed to have a baby together yet   then i got my tummy bug, and now a friend and i have had a disagreement which has really upset me   - to top it all ive got thrush and af is due this week - feeling very low  

Sorry for the me post, need some cuddles please  

Have a good day - Em xxxxx


----------



## reikilisa (Jun 14, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Sounds like we are all going through the wringer at the moment  

Can't believe i'm back at work on Monday........boooooooooooooooooooooooo   

Shelley - Sorry hun that you've been mucked about with the tests    Its just such an emotional time for you without having to deal with that too,  having said that i'm sure that everything will be sorted out in time  

Em - Big hugs    Its harsh isn't it when the anniverssarys come up and you think about what could have been or what hasn't happened yet,  Sorry that you had a row with your friend was that about IF?  I always feel worse just before AF or just after it sucks   

Tricksy - Hope your backs better today - did the ice work?  

Rachel - Are you tempted to start again next month instead of waiting?  Poor DH the gp called him fat!  he said it as a joke and laughed but i think it has scared him into it as his Dad has had heart attacks,  basically he's got this diet sheet to follow and he can't eat anything nice at all.............and he loves his food its going to be so hard for him,  Any ideas on nice diet food would be helpful please,  Anyway they'll re-test him in 3 months to see if its lowered so fingers crossed otherwise he'll have to go on medication and at his age that would be terrible.

Debs - Good luck with your scan   

Rivka,Loui,Sam,Liz, - Hi

Cath - Are you going to Prague on business or pleasure?

Have a good weekend everyone
love Lisa xxxxxx


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Angel -     poor you. 

Lisa - that's not nice of the GP to call dh fat, even as a joke. I can't think of much diet food except replacing some meat with quorn as it's really low fat. A lot of people don't like it though. 

Shelley -   again.

Debs -a re you off for another scan today?   

Back later to finish off. Feel better today but still not 100% and just trying to get an order out that we need to drive up to Mendlesham, then I need to go and buy a new bra as Daisy has eaten my last decent one.


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

OMG OMG OMG!!!!  EC tuesday!!!!!  trigger tomorrow night at midnight.  eeekkkk.....I'm shaking with nerves plus excitement.

any tips for getting my lining to thicken up as its a bit thin still?


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Woo Hoo piepig. How many do you have then? Not sure about how to thicken lining as the stuff they say to eat/drink are tihngs that I hate so I just ignore. Have you tried brazil nuts?


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Cath - think i have 9 decent sized follies now, and 4 baby ones that aren't doing much.  am eating brazil nuts and have just bought some pineapple juice.  trying to eat loads of protein so dunno what else to do.  it did occur to me that i've not eatern much red meat recently just mainly chicken and fish so I might try that and see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Angel10 (Sep 21, 2006)

Debs - woo hoo hunny, though ec seems to have come around really quick to me though it probably hasnt to you! will they let dh in with you at BH? - keep up the good work - chicken is very good for protein hun so if thats all you eat everyday im sure you will be fine  

Lisa- i cant beleive your doc was so insensitive to your dh hunny   (cholesteral dosent always mean someone is overweight hun, my mum is 9stone and hers is high!) but how high was his cholesteral then if the doc is talking about possible meds? - im sure there are some receipe books available that will give you some ideas on what to cook him- honestly, as if you didnt have enough to think about, poor you and dh - big hugs    

Cath -   hope you are ok hunny 

Soz gotta fly - feeling tired tonight, couldnt get to sleep last night and woke up early too for some reason - will be happier tonight as i have both my dh and ds home   - i dont feel complete without them both here   - mind you i fell out with ds earlier - looks like im having a run of it at the mo    

Love to all
Em xxxx


----------



## PiePig (May 16, 2007)

Em - has seemed superfast to me too.....have only been stimming just over a week at the mo   I don't think they let partners in for EC at bourn, good job really as he's gonna be dead on his feet as we are having to go straight after he's worked a night, so reckon he'll be napping on the ward while i'm on having the eggs collected.
hope you have a nice evening with DS and DH


----------



## Rachel36 (Feb 18, 2007)

Hi all,

What's everyone been up to this weekend?  We're having a quiet one really but went fruit picking yesterday near Tiptree yesterday which was good fun and then out for a meal with a few friends last night too. 

Shelley - so sorry to hear the news about DH's tests     - you are quite right the ISIS should have made sure that they had all the results through before starting your tx - it is not really acceptable in my opinion and a massive oversight on their part   - what if you hadn't rang in for them?  I hope though that they find the results soon and that you don't have to pay for the tests yourself and that all will be fine.  Sorry you are suffering with the down regging too - it does get better though once you start stimming, which will hopefully be soon.

Emma - big hugs for you too     - I think when you are physically unwell things can get on top of you emotionally all the more and hope that you pick up soon.

Cath - have you been to Prague before?  We went a couple of years ago and had a really lovely time - when do you go?  You made me laugh when I read about daisy eating your bra   - the rat poison obviously didn't put her off then!

Lisa - it's horrible going back to work after a break off - hope it's not too bad tomorrow. Poor Steve being told he was fat by the doc - sometimes they can be so insensitive - Mike was told the same thing once by his GP (about his weight not cholesterol) but just replied that he was 'big boned' - I'm not sure the doc saw the funny side though! I've just had a look on google and there is loads of stuff on there about lowering cholesterol and one article even said a little bit of wine can help so hopefully it won't be too bad for him.  
I'm not really tempted to start my next IVF go sooner - although I know I ovulated last month as my temperature went up, I was quite hot and flushy during most the cycle and know this is a sign of hormone imbalance so I want to make sure my body gets back to normal before I start again to give me the best chance next time - it wasn't really a problem for my first two goes but I think being on a higher dose of stimms and perhaps also the Gestone jabs made the difference.

Debs - that's great news about your E/C coming up and 9 follies is great too- You still have a few more days for your lining to catch up so I am sure all will be fine - what thickness is it?  I'm veggie and always had an OK womb lining so I wouldn't worry too much about the red meat thing.

Rivka - you're quiet at the moment.  Hope all is OK.

Hello to everyone else - Loui, Tricksy, Liz, Sam, Spangle, Cleo and Julia  

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way..................

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=145960.0


----------

